# Policía local le rompe la boca a un ciudadano que le pide el número de placa



## gallofino (27 Dic 2022)

Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así


----------



## ussser (27 Dic 2022)

Que valiente.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Dic 2022)

No llevaba mascarilla

He acertado?


----------



## bullish consensus (27 Dic 2022)

Basura analfabeta dando cuenta de lo miserable q es su existencia.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (27 Dic 2022)

HIJOSDEPUTA abría que pasarlos a cuchillo a esos barredenderos con placa.


----------



## Príncipe Saiyan (27 Dic 2022)

La policía es nuestra enemiga. Hay que empezar a tratarla como tal


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (27 Dic 2022)

La extensible es ilegal que yo la porte pero para esos machacas metidos a barrenderos con placa no.

Ojalá un día les pille una turba de negros rabiosos del top manta de 2,00m y no les dejen ni un hueso sano.


----------



## Wasi (27 Dic 2022)

Ojalá un amego le dé lo que se merece


----------



## INE (27 Dic 2022)

Es que menudo sitio.


----------



## ray merryman (27 Dic 2022)

Que hijo de la grandísima puta.
Que asco y que impotencia da.
Espero que le metan un buen paquete.


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Dic 2022)

Fuertes con los débiles, débiles con los fuertes.


----------



## Julc (27 Dic 2022)

Lo raro es que no le quiten el móvil al que graba.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Dic 2022)

Los caballero caballero haciendo amigos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Lo raro es que no le quiten el móvil al que graba.



Esa grabación podría constituir una prueba de la agresión, ...


----------



## Julc (27 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Con esa grabación pueden denunciarlos, tal vez por abuso de autoridad.



Pues parece que les importa poco.


----------



## Knightfall (27 Dic 2022)

Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo


----------



## Shy (27 Dic 2022)

El que da el porrazo se va a cagar pero no puedo desaprovechar la ocasión de repetir (por enésima vez) que tenemos que acostumbrarnos a dejar de pensar que el sistema es una cosa abstracta y aprender a ponerle cara. Este es un ejemplo perfecto, el martuerzo de la porra es el sistema.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (27 Dic 2022)

Se nota que no es la primera vez que lo hacen. "Trabajan" al unísono.


----------



## Knightfall (27 Dic 2022)

Fractura de mandíbula ni cotiza


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (27 Dic 2022)

Qué ganas de que empiecen Las Purgas contra estos seres, qué ganitas


----------



## Ultraboost (27 Dic 2022)

Necesitamos más menas


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (27 Dic 2022)

Cítemos masivamente al ayuntamiento de jerez!!

Luego estas cosas se olvidan, como los dos matones aquellos que pegaron al padre en la calle estando fuera de servicio y borrachos.

Ya vale hombre con la impunidad de estos HIJOSDEPUTA sobrepagados!!

@ciudadjerez


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (27 Dic 2022)

A ver qué dice Samuel Vázquez de esto.
Sí, ya sé, S.M. es p.n. y el del OP es municipal, pero…


----------



## corolaria (27 Dic 2022)

Placa, placa.


Y no es un maltratador chuloputas, que me lo ha dicho su mujer.


----------



## Karma bueno (27 Dic 2022)

Es la España que TU quieres, vota PSOE


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Dic 2022)

No puedo opinar sobre esto sin meterme en un lío.

Mejor me callo.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (27 Dic 2022)

Eeeeh
Eeeeeeeeeh
Eeeeeeeeeeeeeh
*Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh*


----------



## Bien boa (27 Dic 2022)

El tío no era una amenaza , es un golpe a traición y después le empuja. El policia actúa como un barriobajero.


----------



## Tiresias (27 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El que da el porrazo se va a cagar pero no puedo desaprovechar la ocasión de repetir (por enésima vez) que tenemos que acostumbrarnos a dejar de pensar que el sistema es una cosa abstracta y aprender a ponerle cara. Este es un ejemplo perfecto, el martuerzo de la porra es el sistema.



Si sólo fuera el de la porra... 

En esta farsa covidiana hemos visto lo fácil que ha sido convertir en gestapos de balcón a tus propios vecinos.


----------



## Knightfall (27 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿De qué lo podrían acusar? ¿Agresión, abuso de autoridad?



Penalmente Lesiones, disciplinariamente otras cosas


----------



## corolaria (27 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Es la España que TU quieres, vota PSOE




Qué tendrá que ver. Son sus perros y les da igual el collar que les pongan mientras les den bien de comer.


----------



## Roberto Malone (27 Dic 2022)

Sabemos que si hubiera sido uno con un buen bronceado, ni la hubiera sacado.


----------



## Shy (27 Dic 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Si sólo fuera el de la porra...
> 
> En esta farsa covidiana hemos visto lo fácil que ha sido convertir en gestapos de balcón a tus propios vecinos.



Cierto, lo del kobiz ha sido un detector infalible de imbéciles y de hijos de puta. Ni olvido ni perdón.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Dic 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Sabemos que si hubiera sido uno con un buen bronceado, ni la hubiera sacado.



seguramente la hubiera sacado para metérsela a si mismo por el culo y estimularse la próstata mientras le comía la polla al moro. cumplen órdenes.


----------



## pepitopeich (27 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pues parece que les importa poco.



Se ven impunes para matonear.
Son bandas de delincuentes a erradicar.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (27 Dic 2022)

La policía no dejan de ser funcionarios: empleados de Pedro Sánchez


----------



## Knightfall (27 Dic 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Mis mayores me contaron que cuando empezó eso de la ETA a cargarse grises mucha gente se alegraba por todo el daño que habían hecho antes. Ya no existe la ETA como grupo armado pero si de nuevo volviera a las andadas y le pusiera una bomba a uno de esos nutriría a mucha gente.



Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos


----------



## Granodepus (27 Dic 2022)

hijos de la gran puta


----------



## 121 (27 Dic 2022)

Policías locales... 
De todas formas son unas lesiones dolosas con alevosía súbita, como mínimo. El juez le va a inhabilitar unos cuantos años y ya depende del régimen disciplinario que tenga que le echen o no, yo apuesto a que sí


----------



## Luftwuaje (27 Dic 2022)

A ese pitufo de mierda se le ha caído el pelo. Menudo hijo de puta gañán.


----------



## waukegan (27 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo



Aunque haya sido sin querer, no concibo un contexto en el que actuar de esa forma sea profesional. Ha decidido hacer el mongolo y todo lo que le pase, se lo habrá buscado él.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (27 Dic 2022)

Si el agredido hubiera ido solo y no se hubiese grabado, la impunidad habría difo total


----------



## ShellShock (27 Dic 2022)

Al negrito que acaba de reventar la cabeza a una abuelita tirándola contra el bordillo por quitarle el bolso, le da los buenos días, le pide amablemente que cese en su empeño, y le pregunta si necesita algo.

Al currito nacional pagaimpuestos le parte la cara con una porra dudosamente reglamentaria con un movimiento trapacero y cobarde, después de haberlo rodeado con sus compinches.

España, funcivagos de kalidak y jran profesionalidad.

De todas formas no me extrañaría que ahí hubiese algo más que no se ve en el vídeo. Algún roce previo o enemistades típicas de los pueblos o ciudades pequeñas.

Ese chuloputas con placa espero que sea investigado a fondo. Esa forma de actuar de mafioso no es de recibo.


----------



## Karma bueno (27 Dic 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Qué tendrá que ver. Son sus perros y les da igual el collar que les pongan mientras les den bien de comer.



Hala, pues sigamos aplaudiendo...


----------



## Santirey (27 Dic 2022)

Me parece bien. A saber lo que estaba haciendo el gordo ese.
Hay que bajar los humos rápido a la gentuza que no respeta a la autoridad, que esto se está yendo de las manos.


----------



## 999999999 (27 Dic 2022)

Golpea, supuestamente, en la cabeza, al desplegar la extensible???

Si es así, y si es intencionado, eso está prohibido, sólo pueden golpear a brazos y piernas, y, bajo ciertas circunstancias, al tronco.

Nunca a cabeza o cuello.

Podía haberlo matado de un mal golpe.

Independientemente de lo que el ciudadano haya podido hacer, no se justifica de ninguna manera


----------



## Neton86 (27 Dic 2022)

Es lo que tiene dotar de bastones extensibles a beodos que no saben ni atarse un zapato.


----------



## ChortiHunter (27 Dic 2022)

No quiere que el ciudadano lo identifique pero pide identificación? Asustado de que su sueldo de funcivago se vea potencialmente afectado?


----------



## Roberto Malone (27 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos



Sí, desgraciadamente es así.

Los que tenemos amigos del colegio y del instituto que son policías, nos cuesta mucho más generalizar.

En todas partes hay tarados, pero en la policía tiene muchísima más repercusión.

El tema es que hasta los 'tarados' saben discriminar entre 'colectivos'. Curioso, ¿verdad?.


----------



## pepitopeich (27 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Si el agredido hubiera ido solo y no se hubiese grabado, la impunidad habría difo total



Cientos de casos de torturas a diario, todos silenciados bajo amenazas de la banda de la porra.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Policías locales...
> De todas formas son unas lesiones dolosas con alevosía súbita, como mínimo. El juez le va a inhabilitar unos cuantos años y ya depende del régimen disciplinario que tenga que le echen o no, yo apuesto a que sí



el tipo que se lleva la leche puede denunciar y sacar una indemnización? es decir, se puede transformar algo así en dinero ?


----------



## Neton86 (27 Dic 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Me parece bien. A saber lo que estaba haciendo el gordo ese.
> Hay que bajar los humos rápido a la gentuza que no respeta a la autoridad, que esto se está yendo de las manos.



¿A ti te parece bien que le saquen los dientes a un tipo por pedir un número de placa?


----------



## trukutruku (27 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> La extensible es ilegal que yo la porte pero para esos machacas metidos a barrenderos con placa no.
> 
> Ojalá un día les pille una turba de negros rabiosos del top manta de 2,00m y no les dejen ni un hueso sano.



Por ahi los valientes estos no pasan. Estos solo tienen huevos a reventarle la boca a un blanquito y habiendo 4 o 5 compañeros mas al lado.

Pero que sigan, que sigan. El dia que todo esto se vaya al guano muchos recordaran cada una de las tropelías que hicieron bajo la proteccion del narcoestado y no habra suficientes arboles en las avenidas para cubrir la demanda


----------



## Knightfall (27 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> el tipo que se lleva la leche puede denunciar y sacar una indemnización? es decir, se puede transformar algo así en dinero ?



Pues claro


----------



## Derroition Man (27 Dic 2022)

Se le ve profesional al guarda urbano...

@Trotapoker


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2022)

Ese tipo se merece expediente y a la puta calle a mendigar o trapichear con algo, que seguro sabe bien los lugares.
Desde que nos encerraron se han ganado aún mas la inquina de gran parte de la población.


----------



## Duda Metódica (27 Dic 2022)

Suelo estar casi siempre del lado de los caballero caballero, y no me parece bien lo de exigir el número de placa y todas esas tonterias que no son más que bacilar y chulear a los polis. Aún así esta vez la actuación del municipal es dificil de justificar, la agresión parece totalmente gratuita.
Se habla mucho de la violencia de los polis usanos, pero la verdad es con un video así en USA el poli, muchas veces is fired inmediatamente, y el ayuntamiento en muchas ocasiones llega a un acuerdo para indemnizar al ciudadano agredido o el afectado obtiene una buena pasta en la corte de justicia. En cambio en España si el agredido denuncia, seguramente que el policía será condenado pero no expulsado definitivamente (como debería ser), y además la indemnización económica será ridícula o simbólica.


----------



## 121 (27 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> el tipo que se lleva la leche puede denunciar y sacar una indemnización? es decir, se puede transformar algo así en dinero ?



Claro la acción penal busca el castigo del delincuente y en el modelo judicial español la propia sentencia penal establece las medidas civiles compensatorias. Todo eso de oficio.

El que se lleva la leche podría tanto ejercer acciones penales (querellarse por las lesiones) en paralelo al ministerio fiscal y acciones civiles, demandando por una indemnización en función de las lesiones, de la rehabilitación, y básicamente de las ganas de venganza que tenga

En esto de las lesiones el mayor umbral es pasar de necesitar consulta ambulatoria a necesitar tratamiento médico, que según la jurisprudencia es todo aquello que necesite puntos de sutura, perdida de piezas dentales, ingreso hospitalario y otros. Eso es lo que convierte el delito leve (caranchoa), multa de 30€) en menos grave o grave, ya hablamos de penas de prisión e indemnizaciones de varios miles de euros para arriba

Yo aquí veo que le ha reventado la boca en el ejercicio de sus funciones y con un arma prohibida excepto a funcionarios habilitados (prescindiendo completamente de los principios básicos de actuación de la ley de FFCCS) y con lo que se llama alevosía súbita, mi apuesta es que ese poli más pronto que tarde dejará de ser poli y le puede soltar 10k fácil al que zurra


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Claro la acción penal busca el castigo del delincuente y en el modelo judicial español la propia sentencia penal establece las medidas civiles compensatorias. Todo eso de oficio.
> 
> El que se lleva la leche podría tanto ejercer acciones penales (querellarse por las lesiones) en paralelo al ministerio fiscal y acciones civiles, demandando por una indemnización en función de las lesiones, de la rehabilitación, y básicamente de las ganas de venganza que tenga
> 
> ...



Joder, brutal.
Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## espada de madera (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Shudra (27 Dic 2022)

No son tan subiditos con los etnianos.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (27 Dic 2022)

¿A que no adivinan qué partido gobierna en el hay-untamiento de Jerez de la Frontera?

Una pista es un partido que se llena la boca de progresismo y se permite repartir carnets de demócrata...


----------



## alex_alex (28 Dic 2022)

Es la sensación que va a sacarla para aparentar y tal y no mide bien la distancia y le da. Aún así que denuncia y vaya palante con eso y la próxima que aprenda el policía 1 a no ir en ese plan, y si alguna vez la debe sacar por algo serio y adecuado que lo haga con cierta distancia para no rozarle.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2022)

Amigos hace tiempo que os vengo advirtiendo del gravísimo riesgo que suponen estos matones farloperos para nuestras libertades individuales.

El pueblo debería ir a buscar a ese asqueroso maltratador de uniforme y pisotearlo como a una cucaracha.

Si el chaval fuera de otra etnia o de otro sexo no se lleva el porrazo en la boca.


----------



## Manteka (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo



Si, ha sido totalmente involuntario. Un accidente, vaya. El ciudadano golpeó con la boca la porra del señor agente


----------



## Linterna Pirata (28 Dic 2022)

Que hijos de puta, putos maderos. Son muchos de ellos de lo peor.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (28 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> La extensible es ilegal que yo la porte pero para esos machacas metidos a barrenderos con placa no.
> 
> Ojalá un día les pille una turba de negros rabiosos del top manta de 2,00m y no les dejen ni un hueso sano.



Yo no solo lo deseo, si no que hipotéticamente estoy a favor de acelerar un poco el proceso. Basta con cargarse la red eléctrica para que los morenos empiecen a liarla parda. Y si a eso se le suma un inhibidor de frecuencias, los caballeros pueden estar bastante vendidos


----------



## ShellShock (28 Dic 2022)

Los que decís que es involuntario no os habéis fijado en que acto seguido le da con la punta de la porra en la barriga y lo tira de espaldas.

De involuntario no tiene nada. Es una maniobra rastrera y cobarde para darle por sorpresa en la cara. Está clarísimo, no sé cómo puede alguien tener dudas. El chuloputas con placa tendría que tener daños cerebrales para haber hecho eso sin querer. Un niño de 5 años ya tiene habilidad motora suficiente como para no cometer errores así.


----------



## Frazier (28 Dic 2022)

Menuda mafia...


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (28 Dic 2022)

Hay que actuar contra esta puta mafia policial, cada vez dan más asco, yo tengo claro que son más enemigos que los amegos


----------



## Persea (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



eso es lo menos que hacian cuando no llevabas la mascarilla. (Si no eras gitano o inmi.)


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 Dic 2022)

Con los menas y los inmis se cagan.

Con los blanquitos son muy valientes.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Dic 2022)

Luego se extrañarán que nadie colabore ni les quiera ni les ayude, cuando menos.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (28 Dic 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> *Es la sensación que va a sacarla para aparentar y tal y no mide bien la distancia y le da*. Aún así que denuncia y vaya palante con eso y la próxima que aprenda el policía 1 a no ir en ese plan, y si alguna vez la debe sacar por algo serio y adecuado que lo haga con cierta distancia para no rozarle.



LOS COJONES.


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo



¿Sin querer?
Tú de que vas.
¿Bromeas o nos tomas por gilipollas?
Con premeditación y alevosía.


----------



## Palpatine (28 Dic 2022)

Que diga que es moro y se la chupan alli mismo los 6


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (28 Dic 2022)

Los compinches de Paco el Sucio ni se sorprenden ni hacen amago de pararlo con el otro en el suelo. Se preocupan solo del que está grabando.

No es solo el de la porra, todos los caballeros-caballero del vidrio obran mal.


----------



## Autómata (28 Dic 2022)

Es una porra extensible de acero, ¿no? recuerdo la noticia, de hace como un año en la que hablaban de dotar a la policía nacional , antidisturbios, con ellos, no sabía q los llevara la local.
Hablaban en esa noticia de cursos de capacitación (supongo que pq son cosa seria) y de lo que habían costado.


----------



## 21creciente (28 Dic 2022)

Deberían de empurarlos a todos, uno por acción y el resto por omisión


----------



## ignominias (28 Dic 2022)

Si fuera negro no lo habría tocado


----------



## bullish consensus (28 Dic 2022)

Fuera ya de la policía hostia, ese hombre no estaba siendo violento para que un chuloputas analfabeto le rompa la cara.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Dic 2022)

Además el chaval sea inapropiado o no lo de pedir el número de placa no se le en actitud agresiva ni siquiera borracho, y seguramente venga todo por una chorrada


----------



## noseyo (28 Dic 2022)

Escoria policial de mierda luego a los delincuentes no los tocan y menos si son de colorines


----------



## queco (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos



Si un policía comete una negligencia como ese, tiene a 4 compañeros mas alrededor que no solo no hacen nada sino que intentan que no se vea. Difícil personalizar en uno.


----------



## Coruñes Anonimo (28 Dic 2022)

La municipal no deberían de exisitir, con la guardia civil y policia llega, además son como 3.000 millones de euros anuales de presupuesto en toda España.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (28 Dic 2022)

Hace un año eran los "héroes" del pueblo, ¿o acaso no salían todos los retrasados puntuales a las 8 a aplaudir a estos monos con placa?


----------



## Turek (28 Dic 2022)

Seguro que ese municipal venía de detener una docena de menas y estaba estresado.


Ohh, wait...


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos



Amigo ahora ya se te ve el plumero, lo que hace ese policía no es una negligencia.
Los médicos no provocan lesiones a propósito.
Primero dices que lo hace sin querer, ahora que una negligencia.
El caballero es un hijo de puta, chulo de mierda, seguramente un cobarde asqueroso, que golpea a propósito a un señor que no hace nada con una extensible, por unos centímetros puede provocarle hasta la muerte. ¿que negligencia?


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Si, ha sido totalmente involuntario. Un accidente, vaya. El ciudadano golpeó con la boca la porra del señor agente





pandillero dijo:


> ¿Sin querer?
> Tú de que vas.
> ¿Bromeas o nos tomas por gilipollas?
> Con premeditación y alevosía.



Se ve claramente como se acerca a ver el destrozo que ha hecho y al no ver nada visible (todavía) le empuja y sigue hasta las últimas consecuencias. Si vas a hacer daño no te reprimes así antes de empujarlo. El tio se pensaba que no le iba a dar con la extensible al abrirla cruzada


----------



## Neiklot (28 Dic 2022)

Puto jardinero chulo de mierda de los cojones.
Que puñetazo en toda la boca mas bien dao que tiene.


----------



## NPI (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos



Aquí tenemos a un MULTI del PARÁSITO DE LO PÚBLICO [Bercipotecado], es decir, a una ALIMAÑA.


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Aquí tenemos a un MULTI del PARÁSITO DE LO PÚBLICO @Bercipotecado , es decir, a una ALIMAÑA.



No tengo multis no me hacen falta. Alimaña dice el mierda este


----------



## NPI (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> No tengo multis no me hacen falta. Alimaña dice el mierda este


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo




Se quiso hacer el chulo desplegando la porra extensible delante de su cara para intimidarlo y no contaba con el porrazo.

El policía reacciona asustado de lo que acaba de hacer y parece que se acerca para ver el daño y no se le ocurre mejor cosa que clavarle la porra y empujar al lesionado. 

Es culpable ! Pudo haberle sacado un ojo o dejarle una cicatriz en la cara de por vida. Una reacción completamente desproporcionada y criminal contra un ciudadano que no le estaba atacando. 









La Policía comienza a distribuir entre sus agentes porras de acero extensibles


La Policía Nacional ha comenzado a distribuir los más de 20.000 bastones policiales extensibles que adquirió por un valor de dos millones de euros entre las unidades




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## jolu (28 Dic 2022)

Si el chico agredido se gasta una buena pasta en un buen abogado, puede recuperar por 10 lo invertido, ver en la calle al torturador y tirarse a la fulana del torturador.

El vídeo ese es una prueba irrefutable.
Y ya ni hablamos de la prevalencia (¿No eran 5 contra uno?).

Vamos a ponernos en el mejor de los casos, que no haya habido fractura.
El dolor es algo subjetivo, puede durar meses, hasta años.
Hay una caída muy mala de espaldas. La columna es delicadisima.

Cada día que pase ese chico de baja le va a suponer a ese torturador una pasta.

Y por último.
El aspecto psicológica:
Fobia incontrolable a las fuerzas del orden. Imposibilidad de salir a la calle, depresión, ansiedad, conflicto familiar...

Ya os digo que con un buen abogado ese chico tiene media vida solucionada.

¿Que abogado puede buscar?

Pues entre los mejores que hayan defendido a etarras.


----------



## daesrd (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



Los guindilla son los mas chulitos..., eso si, solo con los españolitos, a los gitanos y fricanos les temen


----------



## Kurten (28 Dic 2022)

Por qué en la policía local es donde más psicópatas por metro cuadrado hay??


----------



## Abrojo (28 Dic 2022)

ojalá se lleve un machetazo étnico


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Amigo ahora ya se te ve el plumero, lo que hace ese policía no es una negligencia.
> Los médicos no provocan lesiones a propósito.
> Primero dices que lo hace sin querer, ahora que una negligencia.
> El caballero es un hijo de puta, chulo de mierda, seguramente un cobarde asqueroso, que golpea a propósito a un señor que no hace nada con una extensible, por unos centímetros puede provocarle hasta la muerte. ¿que negligencia?



Negligencia abrir la extensible a esa distancia con resultado de golpeo. Se nota que no has tocado una extensible en tu vida, el que ha tocado una extensible sabe que la punta es la peor parte que nunca debe usarse, incluso puede llegar a matar, te piensas que alguien por muy subnormal que sea y ya con el pelo canoso como este tio se va a jugar su sueldazo y la carcel yendo a golpear a alguien a la cabeza con la extensible a drede? porque le llega a dar mas arriba y lo mas probable es que le hubiese hecho lesiones mas graves. Este tio va a acabar empurado pero bien


----------



## Charles B. (28 Dic 2022)

Esto es tan viejo como la humanidad. Si te gusta el actual estado de cosas serás fan de la policía. Si crees que vivimos en una falsa democracia donde la policía sólo es el brazo ejecutor de la ilegalidad, es imposible que te gusten los sicarios.


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se ve claramente como se acerca a ver el destrozo que ha hecho y al no ver nada visible (todavía) le empuja y sigue hasta las últimas consecuencias. Si vas a hacer daño no te reprimes así antes de empujarlo. El tio se pensaba que no le iba a dar con la extensible al abrirla cruzada



Vete a tomar por culo, payaso, ya vemos que eres un caballero y un caradura.


----------



## Charles B. (28 Dic 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> Es la sensación que va a sacarla para aparentar y tal y no mide bien la distancia y le da. Aún así que denuncia y vaya palante con eso y la próxima que aprenda el policía 1 a no ir en ese plan, y si alguna vez la debe sacar por algo serio y adecuado que lo haga con cierta distancia para no rozarle.



Ojalá te reviente la boca alguno de esos amigos tuyos.


----------



## daesrd (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo



Si es por defender al guindilla, será mejor que busques algo mejor.., se ve perfectamente que se ha acercado con premeditación para darle..


----------



## daesrd (28 Dic 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> es un golpe a traición y después le empuja. El policia actúa como un barriobajero.



Así es, y se ha visto claramente. 
Aunque siempre hay alguno que no lo ve


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo, payaso, ya vemos que eres un caballero y un caradura.



Y tu un ignorante y un hipócrita que puede llamar a la patrulla canina cuando le atraquen 4 menas


daesrd dijo:


> Si es por defender al guindilla, será mejor que busques algo mejor.., se ve perfectamente que se ha acercado con premeditación para darle..



Defender yo a este subnormal? Por hacerse el chulo se va a quedar sin trabajo y arruinado con la indemnización


----------



## Charles B. (28 Dic 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Si sólo fuera el de la porra...
> 
> En esta farsa covidiana hemos visto lo fácil que ha sido convertir en gestapos de balcón a tus propios vecinos.



Sí, pero el de la porra es un empleado público que debe ser exquisito en el uso de la fuerza. Espero que al psicópata del vídeo lo expulsen del cuerpo. No me compares un señor teóricamente preparado para "administrar la fuerza" que decide comportarse como un loco con cualquier vecino analfabeto orientado por los informativos, entre otras cosas porque al tarado de la porra le pago el sueldo yo y yo no quiero que mi dinero vaya para sádicos mercenarios.


----------



## Kurten (28 Dic 2022)

pepitopeich dijo:


> Cientos de casos de torturas a diario, todos silenciados bajo amenazas de la banda de la porra.



La banda de la porra...curioso y acertado término 

Saludos


----------



## Charles B. (28 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Es la España que TU quieres, vota PSOE



Por desgracia ese psicópata va a seguir en su puesto gobierne o no el PPSOE. Y por imbéciles como tú seguirá esta impunidad. Por retrasados mentales que no os dais cuenta de que os pastorean como a ganado votéis a quien votéis.


----------



## Digamelon (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo



Fin del hilo


----------



## Julc (28 Dic 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Fin del hilo



Y un nabo.


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Dic 2022)

Pero q pedazo de bastardo hijo de la gran puta cojones. Es para meterles 4 kg de valeya y hacelos confeti. Espero que esto no quede así y al tipo ese le quiten el uniforme.


----------



## daesrd (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



En Jerez de la Frontera fué donde ocurrió hace años el asesinato de un trabajador de una gasolinera, un chico joven que fué asaltado de madrugada y lo cosieron a navajazos. Después se hizo una película miniserie sobre el crimen llamada Padre Coraje.

Pues bien, la chapuza que hizo la policia fué de órdago, Tuvo el padre del chico investigar lo sucedido porque los maderos no hacían ni el huevo..


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Por desgracia ese psicópata va a seguir en su puesto gobierne o no el PPSOE. Y por imbéciles como tú seguirá esta impunidad. Por retrasados mentales que no os dais cuenta de que os pastorean como a ganado votéis a quien votéis.



Lo tiene muy jodido. Ya puede ofrecer mucho dinero para pactar con la víctima y no tener que pasar por el juez porque le va a caer una buena condena por delito de daños y una inhabilitación de regalo. Al tener antecedentes penales no va a poder volver a opositar cuando pierda la plaza


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo



Jajajjajajajaj. Si claro, sin querer evitarlo chapulín. No me jodas.


----------



## Digamelon (28 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> el tipo que se lleva la leche puede denunciar y sacar una indemnización? es decir, se puede transformar algo así en dinero ?



Las indemnizaciones del Estado en España son putapénicas, si saca 400 € de indemnización puede darse por contento.


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Dic 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> En Jerez de la Frontera fué donde ocurrió hace años el asesinato de un trabajador de una gasolinera, un chico joven que fué asaltado de madrugada y lo cosieron a navajazos. Después se hizo una película miniserie sobre el crimen llamada Padre Coraje.
> 
> Pues bien, la chapuza que hizo la policia fué de órdago, Tuvo el padre del chico investigar lo sucedido porque los maderos no hacían ni el huevo..



Eso si no tuvieron algo que ver con el tema. Son la puta banda mas peligrosa de la calle. Ni maras ni pollas. Todos los camellos gordos son maderos, y los que mueven las putas? Maderos, y los que te consiguen armas? Maderos. Y así con todo.


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

Llegó el que faltaba, ya están todos los policías burbujeros en el hilo, acuden como moscas a la mierda.


----------



## Digamelon (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Lo tiene muy jodido. Ya puede ofrecer mucho dinero para pactar con la víctima y no tener que pasar por el juez porque le va a caer una buena condena por delito de daños y una inhabilitación de regalo. Al tener antecedentes penales no va a poder volver a opositar cuando pierda la plaza



Eso si le ha partido el labio y tienen que coser o le ha roto un diente, si es menos que eso es lo que antes era una falta y eran com 300 pavos de multa.


----------



## Digamelon (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos



Porque la policía es un monopolio (bueno, los médicos casi que también pero menos).

Si la policía fuese privada sería más difícil culpar a todo el colectivo.


----------



## Saco de papas (28 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Por qué en la policía local es donde más psicópatas por metro cuadrado hay??



Son los repetidores de EGB, los que no sabían ni hacer una integral.

Ese matón del video, lo era también en el patio del colegio.

Y esa ostia porque le han grabado, debe haber dado como 2.000 que no.

Los locales son gente de estrato social muy bajo.


----------



## chainsaw man (28 Dic 2022)

Al final lo tendra que identificar el juez al futuro ex policia, si es que mas tonto y no nace.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (28 Dic 2022)

*ACAB





*


----------



## amputado (28 Dic 2022)

me gustaria ver lo que paso antes.
bien merecida se la lleva.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Dic 2022)

Los “astillitas” son las charos de la Policia.


----------



## jlmmin37 (28 Dic 2022)

Es vergonzoso. El agredido (rodeado de otros 5 policías) sólo le estaba preguntando si él le podía pedir el número de placa, no hay motivo para darle con la extensible, ni con nada. Por el dominio en la extracción y precisión contra el objetivo, presumo que está bien entrenado en ello. Los demás compañeros no dicen ni pío.


----------



## Diquesi (28 Dic 2022)

Y encima lo hace con estilo samurai. Vaya tela, se nos está quedando un país de mierda


----------



## jlmmin37 (28 Dic 2022)

amputado dijo:


> me gustaria ver lo que paso antes.
> bien merecida se la lleva.



Hubiera pasado cualquier cosa, que no tuvo por qué pasar, el sujeto no suponía ninguna amenaza ni tenía una actitud agresiva que pusiera en peligro la integridad física del policía. Es más, el policía para darle con la extensible tiene que acercarse al sujeto, porque había suficiente distancia. Los policías tenían superioridad numérica. Está totalmente injustificado.


----------



## jlmmin37 (28 Dic 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> *ACAB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que dice la norma, en Españistán la realidad es otra cosa.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (28 Dic 2022)

Mu bravitos hasta que llegan los amos, que quieren destrozar su país, comandados por un maricon sidoso infartado amigo de los que hace unos años les volaban cuarteles por el norte del país y les pide que den patadas en las puertas e invadan la intimidad sin que ninguna Ley lo apruebe y todos calladitos y a acatar.


----------



## Neton86 (28 Dic 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> Es la sensación que va a sacarla para aparentar y tal y no mide bien la distancia y le da. Aún así que denuncia y vaya palante con eso y la próxima que aprenda el policía 1 a no ir en ese plan, y si alguna vez la debe sacar por algo serio y adecuado que lo haga con cierta distancia para no rozarle.



Lo primero, no debía haber sacado el bastón en esa situación, el tipo no se estaba mostrando agresivo, simplemente le estaba solicitando su número de placa, cosa que puede hacer. Además tenía distancia suficiente.

Lo segundo, ell bastón de despliega hacia abajo, no barriendo hacia delante, porque sin distancia suficiente, esas son las consecuencias, es posible que mandíbula o piezas dentales rotas.

Además el segundo movimiento, da una estocada, también lo hace de forma negligente,porque si queria mantener la distancia bastaba con apoyarlo.

Ha querido imponer su valor de ley, se acordó de las dos clases que dio con el curso de habilitación de defensa extensible y ha cometido varios delitos. O eso, o que fuese drogado o borracho.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



¿En qué idioma hablan? ¿que es eso que repiten tanto de noceprecupei?


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Dic 2022)

*QUE GUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTAZO*
*
GORDO DE MIERDA TORERO BORRACHO FARLOPERO ASESINO DE JUBILADOS CHUPAPOLLAS DE MONGOLIA LIBERALOIDE DE MIERDA

PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS A ESCUPIR MUELAS CON SANGRE
*
*OJALA OS HICIERAN A TODOS LO MISMO, QUE RAPIDITO SE OS IBA A QUITAR TODA LA PUTA GILIPOLLEZ*


----------



## Teniente_Dan (28 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Al negrito que acaba de reventar la cabeza a una abuelita tirándola contra el bordillo por quitarle el bolso, le da los buenos días, le pide amablemente que cese en su empeño, y le pregunta si necesita algo.
> 
> Al currito nacional pagaimpuestos le parte la cara con una porra dudosamente reglamentaria con un movimiento trapacero y cobarde, después de haberlo rodeado con sus compinches.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente ahí puede haber cualquier historia previa, pero se supone que un policía formado no puede usar la fuerza de esa manera, igual como hipótesis podría ser que el otro ha tenido la estrategia de provocarle y el poli ha caído en la trampa con el colega grabandolo todo convenientemente. 
En cualquier caso, vaya imagen de policía, a un mantero no se lo hacen porque a los 10 segundos tienen un alzamiento de senegaleses ahí mismo.


----------



## DarkNight (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



la orden que tienen es reprimir al español y tratar de puta madre al africano y Atahualpa

Yo tengo denunciados a 2 polis desde hace más de 1 año y el gobierno vasco tiene bloqueado el tema en el juzgado. Dictadura total.

Mi abogado ha puesto una denuncia por prevaricación


----------



## jaimitoabogado (28 Dic 2022)

Yo suelo apoyar a la policia , pero a ese habría que dejarlo en el paro y con antecedentes .
Mentalmente no está capacitado para tratar a la gente, que ocurriría si en lugar de la defensa extensible fuera la pistola ?


----------



## DarkNight (28 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Lo raro es que no le quiten el móvil al que graba.



Conmigo lo hicieron. A mí también me extraña


----------



## Noega (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer


----------



## Honkytonk Man (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



A ese criminal se le debería retirar la placa, la pistola, la plaza de funcionario y meterle tres años de prisión. Pero no le echarán ni una reprimenda. Se saben impunes.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (28 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Lo raro es que no le quiten el móvil al que graba.



Sé de casos donde el móvil ha saltado de un manotazo y luego se le ha dado un porrazo al móvil.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, *se le va a caer el pelo*



Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## Cens0r (28 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *QUE GUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTAZO*
> *
> GORDO DE MIERDA TORERO BORRACHO FARLOPERO ASESINO DE JUBILADOS CHUPAPOLLAS DE MONGOLIA LIBERALOIDE DE MIERDA
> 
> ...



Menudo nini estás hecho, hijo de puta.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Dic 2022)

Joder macho que se le he metido a cámara lenta, un poco de relejos y esquiva.


----------



## -carrancas (28 Dic 2022)

que tiempos los de la eta.


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Dic 2022)

Yo se pedí una vez a no, y me lo dio corriendo, pero como esto es un pueblo, el muy imbécil creyó que no lo iban a reconocer.

Aquí había unos cuantos, que vamos, todo el mundo se preguntaba qué hacía eso en la policía. Creo que los han sacado de ahí, y habrán vuelto a su hábitat: el parque con los porros y las litronas.

Bueno, yo vi como uno de estos especímenes le preguntó a un chino qué iba a hacer con una pila de botón porque vio al chino echarla en una caja, pero vamos que no iba ni vestido de pitufo. Cuando escuché aquello se me cayeron los palos del sombrajo.

Esos solo entienden de su propia medicina.


----------



## Maerum (28 Dic 2022)

Yo se lo que haría con el y todo el cuerpo de policía, todos, local, nacional, gc, pero no lo diría aquí.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Dic 2022)

Eso lo hacen porque después no los rajan como a cochinos cuando los pillan de uno en uno,

cuando están solos son menos vacilones.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Dic 2022)

No me sorprende. 
Siempre fueron unos macarras. 
Con la memocracia y enchufes en ayuntamientos la cantidad de chusma que entró en la policia local es incontable. 
En mi ciudad veías a los mas macarras trapicheando, poniendo copas, de porteros y al dia siguente entraban en la local. Los resultados los vemos aquí


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> el martuerzo de la porra es el sistema.



Dis


----------



## España1 (28 Dic 2022)

Esta grabado, algo es algo


----------



## ussser (28 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> el tipo que se lleva la leche puede denunciar y sacar una indemnización? es decir, se puede transformar algo así en dinero ?



Ya verás la factura de la ss.


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Dic 2022)

De ser culpables los agentes, espero que las sanciones sean ejemplares y no se limiten a unos meses sin empleo y sueldo
Y la actitud pasiva del resto de compis opino que tambien deberia ser analizada
Es posible que si el color de la piel del agredido fuera otro la repercusion en los medios hubiera sido enorme , asi como las protestas de ONGS


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Dic 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Ya verás la factura de la ss.



Si fuera de otro colectivo igual tenia derecho a paguita perpetua
Un abogado que denuncie los daños psicologicos permanentes y sus repercusiones tanto en su vida laboral como personal puede ser una opcion


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Dic 2022)

La version oficial yo solo puedo opinar sobre lo que veo









La Policía Local de Jerez asegura que el agredido "fue detenido por infringir la ley de Seguridad Ciudadana"


Fuentes policiales señalan que dicho vídeo "está incompleto y sacado de contexto, no se corresponde con lo ocurrido" La agresión de un policía local en Jerez se hace viral en redes




www.diariodejerez.es


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Dic 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Si fuera de otro colectivo igual tenia derecho a paguita perpetua
> Un abogado que denuncie los daños psicologicos permanentes y sus repercusiones tanto en su vida laboral como personal puede ser una opcion



Imagínate que fuera un trans negro, ilegal, militante de greenpeace, ukraniano y con covid permanente.


----------



## locodelacolina (28 Dic 2022)

Luego a la moronegrada les dan besitos.


----------



## Ignatius (28 Dic 2022)

Municipales municipaleando.

Y por esto señores SIEMPRE hay que tener al menos una grabadora a mano, la presunción de veracidad del funcionario nos deja encima por mentirosos ante psicópatas con placa.

Por cierto, el video lleva 13100 retweets y 2.2 millones de reproducciones citando al ayuntamiento, el policia ya puede ir echando el cv a ingeniería urbana.


----------



## Galvani (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos



No. La medicina también es corporativista total. Pero también cuando se quieren quitar a alguien (Ese policía de Sevilla que denunció irregularidades) y desde arriba van a por el, sus "compañeros" no están sino para unirse en su contra. Lo que es España vamos. Cuando simplemente hay que estar en desacuerdo con alguien con mas poder, no hay pelotas.


----------



## Galvani (28 Dic 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Municipales municipaleando.
> 
> Y por esto señores SIEMPRE hay que tener al menos una grabadora a mano, la presunción de veracidad del funcionario nos deja encima por mentirosos ante psicópatas con placa.
> 
> Por cierto, el video lleva 13100 retweets y 2.2 millones de reproducciones citando al ayuntamiento, el policia ya puede ir echando el cv a ingeniería urbana.



Como mucho una suspensión de empleo algún mes. No os acordais de lo de Coslada ya?


----------



## Indiferencia (28 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Claro la acción penal busca el castigo del delincuente y en el modelo judicial español la propia sentencia penal establece las medidas civiles compensatorias. Todo eso de oficio.
> 
> El que se lleva la leche podría tanto ejercer acciones penales (querellarse por las lesiones) en paralelo al ministerio fiscal y acciones civiles, demandando por una indemnización en función de las lesiones, de la rehabilitación, y básicamente de las ganas de venganza que tenga
> 
> ...



Entendiendo que sean lesiones graves? o también leves?


----------



## Rextor88 (28 Dic 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Municipales municipaleando.
> 
> Y por esto señores SIEMPRE hay que tener al menos una grabadora a mano, la presunción de veracidad del funcionario nos deja encima por mentirosos ante psicópatas con placa.
> 
> Por cierto, el video lleva 13100 retweets y 2.2 millones de reproducciones citando al ayuntamiento, el policia ya puede ir echando el cv a ingeniería urbana.



Te da igual, mira las noticias, a pesar del vídeo se han inventado agresiones posteriores y que hasta agredió a una doctora que testificará lo que le digan... No amigo, no hace falta grabadora. Ante una agresión así coges tu navaja y se la hundes en el cuello a ese mal nacido.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



*Y la cara, bien tapada, ¡cómo no!





*


----------



## Scarjetas (28 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> No puedo opinar sobre esto sin meterme en un lío.
> 
> Mejor me callo.



Opino muy parecido a ustec.


----------



## larios357 (28 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Al negrito que acaba de reventar la cabeza a una abuelita tirándola contra el bordillo por quitarle el bolso, le da los buenos días, le pide amablemente que cese en su empeño, y le pregunta si necesita algo.
> 
> Al currito nacional pagaimpuestos le parte la cara con una porra dudosamente reglamentaria con un movimiento trapacero y cobarde, después de haberlo rodeado con sus compinches.
> 
> ...



Bueno a ese se le ha visto en video pero muchas no se ven y hay grupitos de estos que actúan como verdaderos mafiosos dando palizas y robando lo que pillan, sobretodo nacionales pasados de vueltas y puestos de todo, de vergüenza


----------



## ShibeDoge (28 Dic 2022)

Son sus costumbres y eso...








Spoiler



Ese tonto con placa debería recibir su merecido


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (28 Dic 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Que valiente.



Cuando los yihadistas lo apuñalen al grito de Alahu Akbar, espero que sea igual de valiente


----------



## Tyler·Durden (28 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pues parece que les importa poco.



Porque se saben IMPUNES. Lo son de facto. Esto no lo váis a ver en TV.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

Cuidado con los perros, pueden estar rabiosos. Mejor mantener distancia.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo



De eso nada. Lo tiene ensayado. Se saca la porra en plan pistolero chulomierdas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



Esa escoria no paga ningún sueldo y la ostia que no le dió su padre a su debido tiempo a ese subnormal se la ha dado el policia.

La proxima vez no va a pedir ningún numero de placa.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Si el agredido hubiera ido solo y no se hubiese grabado, la impunidad habría difo total



Nunca hay impunidad si hay sed y afán de hacer justicia. Nadie es intocable.


----------



## Eremita (28 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda ostia. Es la típica ostia que no le dieron sus padres, y ese pobre funcionario, se ha molestado en dársela,para educarlo.
Luego el niñato hace el paripé de caerse. 
Le tenía que haber puesto la placa en la cabeza al nini y darle con toda su fuerza con la extensible metálica, para dejarle el número troquelado en los huesos del cráneo.


----------



## mirym94 (28 Dic 2022)

es una mierda de hostia. Hacer el paripé porque se les tiene manía y es así.

Pero como tocar toca yo se la devolvía que no se levanta, a saber que hizo el niñato.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Me parece bien. A saber lo que estaba haciendo el gordo ese.
> Hay que bajar los humos rápido a la gentuza que no respeta a la autoridad, que esto se está yendo de las manos.



Buen trolleo.

Porque eres troll??..... VERDAD?.


Si no, eres subnormal o policía con pocas luces.... no se porque me repito tanto.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Sí, desgraciadamente es así.
> 
> Los que tenemos amigos del colegio y del instituto que son policías, nos cuesta mucho más generalizar.
> 
> ...



Ya.... claro. Pues resulta que ninguno de sus compañeros le afea ni le recrimina la actuación.

TODOS CERDOS.

TDSCRDS


----------



## mala espina (28 Dic 2022)

a mi un dia en mi pueblo me montaron una de película. Era temprano, las 8 de la mañana en diciembre y yo iba a trabajar un poco en mi huerto ya que era fin de semana. La salida principal del pueblo estaba en obras pero alguien, algun vecino ladeó la barrera, yo al verla ladeada pensé que al ser sábado habian abierto la via de forma provisional y me metí, al llegar a una rotonda me encontré todas las salidas cortadas y di la vuelta para salir por donde habia entrado, di la vuelta a la manzana para salir por otra calle y me paré en un semáforo en rojo.
EStando parado vi un suv de la policia con las sirenas puestas, que venía por detrás a toda hostia, avancé un poco para dejarles paso y cual sería mi sorpresa que se pararon justo a por mi, iban a por mí, se bajaron del coche como locos gritandome que que coño hacia, que si es que no habia visto que la calle estaba cortada, estaban violentos, me pidieron la documentación del coche y el permiso de conducir, yo les dije que si estaban de broma y empezé a pedirles explicaciones, a todo esto las sirenas del suv encendidas y pitando, me exigiueron la documentación de forma violenta amenazandome con una denuncia por desacato a la autoridad, les di la documentación y al momento llega otra patrulla tambien con las sirenas puestas y pitando. Un escándalo de la hostia a las ocho de la mañana, la gente asomada a las ventanas y los pocos transeuntes parados viendo a ver que pasaba.
Me trataron como a un puto delincuente, me hicieron la prueba de alcoholémia y me dió negativo, me devolvieron la documentación junto con una multa de 300 € que por supuesto me negué a firmar. Cuando ya acabaron y me dejaron irme no me pude contener de decirles que yo pensaba que la policia está para proteger y servir al ciudadano, no para putearlo, cuando os quiteis el uniforme pensar en lo que os he dicho, no dijeron nada y me fuí, el lunes siguiente fuí a pagar la multa a una oficina del ayuntamiento, 150 e (me descontaron la mitad por pagar antes de los 30 dias) pregunté si podia reclamar por via judicial y el funcionario me dijo que ni lo intentase pues saldría perdiendo ya que ellos, los policias no iban a cambiar su versión. en mi pueblo gobierna pesoe-podemos

al dia siguiente unos argelinos violaron entre tres a una chica y la dejaron en un descampado desnuda y descalza a las cinco de la mañana y con -3º bajo cero.


----------



## Fenris (28 Dic 2022)

Un policía local no es un policía. Son seguratas con sueldo de ministro.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Dic 2022)

Con esa mecha tan corta no se puede estar con placa, hasta las cuentas de temática policial piden su cabeza.
Por cierto gobierna la PSOE en Jerez y el agredido es blanquito por eso hay poca repercusión "mediática" , imagínate que fuese un municipio de pp o vox y el agredido moreno.......................


----------



## Eremita (28 Dic 2022)

[/QUOTE]


ShibeDoge dijo:


> Son sus costumbres y eso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Como mínimo.


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (28 Dic 2022)

Son una panda de maricones hijos de puta que no tiene que portar armas


----------



## Karma bueno (28 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Por desgracia ese psicópata va a seguir en su puesto gobierne o no el PPSOE. Y por imbéciles como tú seguirá esta impunidad. Por retrasados mentales que no os dais cuenta de que os pastorean como a ganado votéis a quien votéis.



A mi me gusta mas el PSOE azul imbécil


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (28 Dic 2022)

YA OS HABÉIS OLVIDADO???-Trotapoker TV







trotapoker.tv


----------



## chortinator (28 Dic 2022)

Yo ahi veo mala actuacion por parte de todos.

Le da con la porra y el resto se queda mirando.

Avanza hacia el y el resto ni le para.

Le da con la porra y le tira al suelo y el resto sigue sin actuar

Y solo se preocupan de la grabacion.


Deberian expedientarlos a todos


----------



## Zeu5Alicant3 (28 Dic 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


>



este video lo recuerdo... es de hace unos añitos .. me gustaria saber como acabo el tema judicialmente ... es algo que quiero tambien con el video de hoy y otros muchos. que vemos el video inical pero no sus sentencias firmes


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (28 Dic 2022)

Esto pasa por poner a viejos, charos y obesos en la policía. Deben subir la estatura mínima a 190. Los que midan menos NO SIRVEN PARA POLICÍA. Mas claro el agua.


----------



## McNulty (28 Dic 2022)

Con los menas no hay webos. La puta policía hezpañola se merece todo lo malo que les pase.


----------



## Netón (28 Dic 2022)

Maricones sin cojones a ganarse el pan dignamente y acomplejados. Nada nuevo bajo el sol. A los menas les ponen el culo hasta que se hartan.


----------



## u n o (28 Dic 2022)

ESTA ES LA POLICÍA QUE TENEMOS?-Trotapoker TV







trotapoker.tv


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Esto pasa por poner a viejos, charos y obesos en la policía. Deben subir la estatura mínima a 190. Los que midan menos NO SIRVEN PARA POLICÍA. Mas claro el agua.



Y que ganas con eso??

Que las ostias sean más fuertes??


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Dic 2022)

Vaya vergüenza de actuación


----------



## Euron G. (28 Dic 2022)

Cómo me gustaría tener la omnipotencia y saber si el que se lleva el meco participó de este maravilloso homenaje de los NPCs a los maderos y cipayos. O en cualquiera de los otros que se produjeron en su momento. ¡A GOSTAR!









Sirenas de la Policía Local y aplausos desde los balcones


Los coches patrulla de La Isla se suman a la iniciativa




www.diariodecadiz.es


----------



## Termes (28 Dic 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Esto pasa por poner a viejos, charos y obesos en la policía. Deben subir la estatura mínima a 190. Los que midan menos NO SIRVEN PARA POLICÍA. Mas claro el agua.



Eso cubriría de cara a la galería, pero no es acertado. 
Opino que el 90% de la necesidad de enfrentamiento de un PL con es el caso, con un delincuente por ejemplo, es con la palabra, con la psicología. Enfrentamiento verbal. Cuando esto falla ya viene la actuación. 

¿Me quieres decir que cualquier luchador masculino o femenino de MMA no vale por no medir 1.90? He ido a un extremo sí, pero no, la altura no es para nada determinante dentro de unos mínimos. Lo es más la agilidad mental y física... como si les piden mínimo cinturón negro en alguna defensa personal a lo sumo.


----------



## Hipérbole (28 Dic 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Si sólo fuera el de la porra...
> 
> En esta farsa covidiana hemos visto lo fácil que ha sido convertir en gestapos de balcón a tus propios vecinos.



Hemos cambiado a peor pero con una capa de hipocresía inconmensurable.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Dic 2022)

Príncipe Saiyan dijo:


> La policía es nuestra enemiga. Hay que empezar a tratarla como tal



No, nuestros auténticos enemigos son JUECES Y FISCALES, la policía solo es un instrumento.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El que da el porrazo se va a cagar pero no puedo desaprovechar la ocasión de repetir (por enésima vez) que tenemos que acostumbrarnos a dejar de pensar que el sistema es una cosa abstracta y aprender a ponerle cara. Este es un ejemplo perfecto, el martuerzo de la porra es el sistema.



No, el sistema son todos , no veo a ningún policía defender al ciudadano QUE ES SU OBLIGACIÓN, encima se preocupan de apartar al que graba 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (28 Dic 2022)

Es una porra extensible??? Pregunto.


----------



## TercioVascongado (28 Dic 2022)

Termes dijo:


> Eso cubriría de cara a la galería, pero no es acertado.
> Opino que el 90% de la necesidad de enfrentamiento de un PL con es el caso, con un delincuente por ejemplo, es con la palabra, con la psicología. Enfrentamiento verbal. Cuando esto falla ya viene la actuación.
> 
> ¿Me quieres decir que cualquier luchador masculino o femenino de MMA no vale por no medir 1.90? He ido a un extremo sí, pero no, la altura no es para nada determinante dentro de unos mínimos. Lo es más la agilidad mental y física... como si les piden mínimo cinturón negro en alguna defensa personal a lo sumo.



Tu comentario sería acertado si no fuera porque es obvio que no les dan ni formación en habilidades psicosociales ni físicas. Por no darles en la mayoría de los casos no les dan ni clases de tiro.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (28 Dic 2022)

Termes dijo:


> Eso cubriría de cara a la galería, pero no es acertado.
> Opino que el 90% de la necesidad de enfrentamiento de un PL con es el caso, con un delincuente por ejemplo, es con la palabra, con la psicología. Enfrentamiento verbal. Cuando esto falla ya viene la actuación.
> 
> ¿Me quieres decir que cualquier luchador masculino o femenino de MMA no vale por no medir 1.90? He ido a un extremo sí, pero no, la altura no es para nada determinante dentro de unos mínimos. Lo es más la agilidad mental y física... como si les piden mínimo cinturón negro en alguna defensa personal a lo sumo.



En MMA y deportes de contacto existen las divisiones de peso poor una razón. La peleas de peso pactado son injustas. Lo que las élites no quieren es que una persona tenga la suerte de ganarse la vida por haber nacido fuerte y grande. Quieren imponer la igualdad a la fuerza. Es injusto que una persona con ganas de trabajar y que tenga buena forma física esté en el paro por no haber querido estudiar. Yo lo tengo mu claro, menos de 190 no sirve para policía. Que se meta a bombero.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (28 Dic 2022)

Qué reputísimo asco me dan los caballero caballero.

Son puta escoria.


----------



## Sturmgewehr (28 Dic 2022)

A ver si hace lo mismo con un grupo de txarmiles... pero para esto no hay cojones


----------



## Scire (28 Dic 2022)

La semana que viene abren una plaza para guardia urbano en esa villa.

Los jueces suelen tener atravesados a los caballeros. Bueno, a los jueces se les atraviesa todo el mundo.


----------



## Termes (28 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Tu comentario sería acertado si no fuera porque es obvio que no les dan ni formación en habilidades psicosociales ni físicas. Por no darles en la mayoría de los casos no les dan ni clases de tiro.



Coincido, por eso digo que si acaso les obliguen a sacarse el cinturón negro en un arte marcial, como requisito de acceso


----------



## ganado (28 Dic 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> En MMA y deportes de contacto existen las divisiones de peso poor una razón. La peleas de peso pactado son injustas. Lo que las élites no quieren es que una persona tenga la suerte de ganarse la vida por haber nacido fuerte y grande. Quieren imponer la igualdad a la fuerza. Es injusto que una persona con ganas de trabajar y que tenga buena forma física esté en el paro por no haber querido estudiar. Yo lo tengo mu claro, menos de 190 no sirve para policía. Que se meta a bombero.



. Las élites quieren borregos adoctrinados


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Dic 2022)

La mayoría de munipas son del PSOE.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Dic 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Mis mayores me contaron que cuando empezó eso de la ETA a cargarse grises mucha gente se alegraba por todo el daño que habían hecho antes. Ya no existe la ETA como grupo armado pero si de nuevo volviera a las andadas y le pusiera una bomba a uno de esos nutriría a mucha gente.



ETA en un principio iba a por gente determinada , después perdieron el norte e hicieron escabechinas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Policías locales...
> De todas formas son unas lesiones dolosas con alevosía súbita, como mínimo. El juez le va a inhabilitar unos cuantos años y ya depende del régimen disciplinario que tenga que le echen o no, yo apuesto a que sí



El Juez no va a hacer nada, el
Juez es el primer vendido del sistema.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Rilakkuma (28 Dic 2022)

Vaya tres pacazos. Barrenderos con placa.


----------



## secuestrado (28 Dic 2022)

Gentuza con placa


----------



## Hipérbole (28 Dic 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Si el chaval fuera de otra etnia o de otro sexo no se lleva el porrazo en la boca.



Porque son los colectivos "débiles"  y a los "débiles" no se les toca, bien aleccionados que están . Los hombres heterosexuales "remeros" paga impuestos son los malos (los fuertes) de la película en esta ficción que vivimos. Lo curioso es que son otros hombres no remeros (bueno, bastantes remeros también) los que lo ven bien, ya se entiende ¿verdad? Es lo que hace la codicia por el poder y el control que nos traicionamos a nosotros mismos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Negligencia abrir la extensible a esa distancia con resultado de golpeo. Se nota que no has tocado una extensible en tu vida, el que ha tocado una extensible sabe que la punta es la peor parte que nunca debe usarse, incluso puede llegar a matar, te piensas que alguien por muy subnormal que sea y ya con el pelo canoso como este tio se va a jugar su sueldazo y la carcel yendo a golpear a alguien a la cabeza con la extensible a drede? porque le llega a dar mas arriba y lo mas probable es que le hubiese hecho lesiones mas graves. Este tio va a acabar empurado pero bien



Pues resulta que estas noticias no sólo no ne dejan indiferente sino que me empiezan a nutrir.









Cuatro suicidios en una semana en las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado: Las "víctimas silenciosas"


Cuatrsuicidios de dos guardias civiles y do policía alertan sobre las "víctimas silenciosas" de las enfermedades mentales en los cuerpos de segurida...




elcierredigital.com


----------



## Será en Octubre (28 Dic 2022)

Se sabe si ha denunciado?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Negligencia abrir la extensible a esa distancia con resultado de golpeo. Se nota que no has tocado una extensible en tu vida, el que ha tocado una extensible sabe que la punta es la peor parte que nunca debe usarse, incluso puede llegar a matar, te piensas que alguien por muy subnormal que sea y ya con el pelo canoso como este tio se va a jugar su sueldazo y la carcel yendo a golpear a alguien a la cabeza con la extensible a drede? porque le llega a dar mas arriba y lo mas probable es que le hubiese hecho lesiones mas graves. Este tio va a acabar empurado pero bien



Como abogado no tienes futuro chaval. Como perro del sistema eres ridículo hasta la náusea.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Porque son los colectivos "débiles"  y a los "débiles" no se les toca, bien aleccionados que están . Los hombres heterosexuales "remeros" paga impuestos son los malos (los fuertes) de la película en esta ficción que vivimos. Lo curioso es que son otros hombres no remeros (bueno, bastantes remeros también) los que lo ven bien, ya se entiende ¿verdad? Es lo que hace la codicia por el poder y el control que nos traicionamos a nosotros mismos.



Parcialmente incorrecto.

Precisamente los colectivos victimizados son los colectivos fuertes, los hombres ni siquiera existen como colectivo según la dinámica de grupos. No confundas la fortaleza de un individuo con el poder del grupo al que pertence.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2022)

A ver si aparece nuestro experto @Javiser y nos comenta la lamentable actuación del panzón con porra que juega a soldado de élite.


----------



## Dosto (28 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Que hijo de la grandísima puta.
> Que asco y que impotencia da.
> Espero que le metan un buen paquete.



El estado no va a ir contra sus lacayos. Esto no es EEUU que los policías llevan cámara y si la cagan se quedan sin curro.


----------



## trukutruku (28 Dic 2022)

amputado dijo:


> me gustaria ver lo que paso antes.
> bien merecida se la lleva.



A mi me da igual lo que paso antes. La actuacion de la policia debe regirse por los principios de oportunidad y proporcionalidad, pero imagino que es una cosa dificil de entender para los que teneis problemas cognitivos, como los señores uniformados del video.


----------



## elviejo (28 Dic 2022)

Caballero, Caballero la mascarilla.

Una vez que la policía hizo cumplir varias normas ILEGALES en un marco jurídico de Estado de Alarma ILEGAL y sin que ningun responsable haya sido juzgado.... ¿qué importa ahora?

¿Algún tragacionista se da cuenta de la gravedad de lo que sucedió?


----------



## Turbomax (28 Dic 2022)

El policía ese por llamarlo de alguna manera, actúa como lo que es … un PUTO PORDIOSERO


----------



## carlitros_15 (28 Dic 2022)

Delincuentes con placa a sueldo del ESTADO. 

No son más que YONKIS CRIMINALES que tienen patente de corso por parte del Estado para poder cometer los delitos que quieran a cambio de ser los MATONES del sistema.

BRUTAL que el resto de policías, en cuanto ven que otro ciudadano les ha grabado, van a acosar y a impedir que otros ciudadanos sigan grabando la agresión en lugar de socorrer al herido.

Luego, cuando te okupan una vivienda que te ha costado años de sudor de remerito pagar, te dicen que te jodas y que no pueden hacer nada, pero si es de una periodista de la Sexta los echan inmediatamente.

Hace falta una buen PURGA contra el puto SISTEMA y sus MATONES


----------



## McLovin (28 Dic 2022)

El que recibe el porrazo en la cara está tranquilo, nada agresivo, yo diría que hasta está hablando de forma educada y respetuosa...pero sin venir a cuento el policía le rompe la cara. Estoy controlándome mucho en mis calificativos, no puedo decir públicamente lo que opino de ese individuo con placa porque le cerrarían el garito a calopez y yo acabaria en la cárcel.

Si yo fuese el tío ese, iría legalmente primero a por ese policía, contrataría a un buen abogado y no pararía hasta verlo en la puta calle, sin trabajo de por vida y pagándome una indemnización. Usando todas las herramientas legales que pudiese lo dejaría hundido en la mierda. Luego denunciaría a toda la policía de Jerez.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (28 Dic 2022)

Otro día más en el régimen democrático genocida del 11M


----------



## Hipérbole (28 Dic 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Parcialmente incorrecto.
> 
> Precisamente los colectivos victimizados son los colectivos fuertes, los hombres ni siquiera existen como colectivo según la dinámica de grupos. No confundas la fortaleza de un individuo con el poder del grupo al que pertence.



En las mentes de ellos son los débiles como grupos y ven a los hombres heterosexuales como los fuertes, y esa situación hacen de esos grupos los fuertes al estar sobreprotegidos aunque individualmente puedan ser más débiles que cualquier hombre en condiciones que esté en buena forma tanto física como mental.


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



Recordemos que el origen de la policía local es el guindilla:







Un señor que básicamente se dedicaba a hacer de semáforo, cuando no había semáforos. Luego aparecieron los semáforos y en vez de mandarlo a su casa, le dieron una pistola y un coche para que apatrullara la ciudad.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (28 Dic 2022)

Sinceramente parece como el que el policia ha sido torpe al sacar la porra extensible. No se esperaba q se extendiera en la parte alta, el tonto va y lo hace delante de la cara del ciudadano para intimidar y resulta que le pega en la boca al extenderse.
La verdad que vaya nivel tienen, es que literal son personas de la calle que un día estudiaron un poquitin para pasar las pruebas y ale.


----------



## McLovin (28 Dic 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> A mi me da igual lo que paso antes. La actuacion de la policia debe regirse por los principios de oportunidad y proporcionalidad, pero imagino que es una cosa dificil de entender para los que teneis problemas cognitivos, como los señores uniformados del video.




La verdad es que si. Algo habrá pasado obviamente, es probable que el tío sea un pieza de mucho cuidado, no lo niego, pero justo en ese momento no se muestra agresivo, si ha cometido un delito que lo detengan y punto. Si se resiste que le metan un par de hostias pero es que no es el caso. Se las meten igualmente sin haberse resistido.


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Dic 2022)

Puta mierda de delincuentes uniformados...

El Karma los alcanzará.


----------



## dragon33 (28 Dic 2022)

Asi a bote pronto el conserje con porra está empurado.


----------



## panaderia (28 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> La extensible es ilegal que yo la porte pero para esos machacas metidos a barrenderos con placa no.
> 
> Ojalá un día les pille una turba de negros rabiosos del top manta de 2,00m y no les dejen ni un hueso sano.



perdona, pero que es una extensible? entiendo que es una porra extensible,pero no entiendo porque se omite lo de porra, no lo capto.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *QUE GUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTAZO*
> *
> GORDO DE MIERDA TORERO BORRACHO FARLOPERO ASESINO DE JUBILADOS CHUPAPOLLAS DE MONGOLIA LIBERALOIDE DE MIERDA
> 
> ...



Curioso lo de este tarado chupapollas de la policía y del sistema en general.

Eres un fraude, una escoria, una mierda.

VETE DEL FORO FARSANTE.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> En las mentes de ellos son los débiles como grupos y ven a los hombres heterosexuales como los fuertes, y esa situación hacen de esos grupos los fuertes al estar sobreprotegidos aunque individualmente puedan ser más débiles que cualquier hombre en condiciones que esté en buena forma tanto física como mental.



Los colectivos victimizados son fortísimos como grupos. Hay innumerables asociaciones feministas con 20.000 millones de euros de presupuesto y que se pasean como Pedro por su casa por nuestras instituciones. ¿Cuántas asociaciones masculinistas conoces? ¿?


----------



## TercioVascongado (28 Dic 2022)

amputado dijo:


> me gustaria ver lo que paso antes.
> bien merecida se la lleva.





Si no sabes lo que pasó antes, cómo cojones vas a justificarlo. Y de todos modos en el video se ve claramente que la agresión es totalmente injustificada. Hay que ser un grandísimo hijo de la gran puta para justificar una agresión de ese tipo, con un arma frente a alguien desarmado que muestra ñas manos vacías, a traición, sin previo aviso, a corta distancia, a la cara, rodeado de coleguitas y en superioridad tanto numérica como profesional. Un grandísimo hijo de puta. Te diría que se merece dos puñaladas bien dadas pero claramente me quedo corto. Y tú lo mismo. Ojo porque es a lo que nos estáis llevando.


----------



## guanoincoming (28 Dic 2022)

Ya se la devolverá un serbio paramilitar y hará puchero con sus huesos locales.


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

no se que habra pasado antes pero vamos usar la porra asi y encima esa q parece una extensible a la cara eso es muy peligroso e irresponsable y ademas no era situacion justificada... vamos hijo de la gran puta 100% es mas le llega a dar mal y lo mata.

asi que ACAB maderos de mierda, espero que se lo follen a base de bien

pura basura los PL la mayoria garrulacos del 15 enfarlopados y rastreros

a mi ya me lo dijo un Urbano de BCN hace años (por tema perros el hombre le gustaba mucho el que tenia y mira charlabamos un rato y tal cuando nos cruzabamos xD) que la PL estaba llena de tarados de mierda, niñados y enfarlopados  (se iba a jubilar en nada) y las leyes tmb pùra mierda de mongolos

este pais esta podrido y los maderos son tambien elementos que cuanto mas lejos mejor, solo acarrean problemas y dudo bastante hasta donde "ayudan" al ciudadano


----------



## Covaleda (28 Dic 2022)

Ese delito de lesiones agravadas lleva talego para el barrendero con pistola.
Espero que le caiga la máxima.


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> El tío no era una amenaza , es un golpe a traición y después le empuja. El policia actúa como un barriobajero.



seguro que contra rachid o un etniano no tendra cojones de hacer eso

ademas que se quedaria si su suministrador de farlopa


----------



## CiclopeBizco (28 Dic 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Los guindilla son los mas chulitos..., eso si, solo con los españolitos, a los gitanos y fricanos les temen



Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.

Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.

Casi todos fumaban, hasta los críos de once años y echaban despreocupadamente las colillas y la ceniza al suelo. Un muchacho de quince años miraba porno delante de todos en un portatil y se quejaba de que no tenía donde meterla y su padre le dice: "Pues aquí tienes a tu tía, vete con ella a la cama". Y responde el mozo: "Bah, ya se la hi metido muchas veces, ya me aburre". Me sacaron un carajillo de napoleón y un davidoff y al final me dijo ella que la acompañara.

Me llevó a un cuarto donde sacó unas mantas muy gruedas y encendió otra estufa de butano. Me dijo que acaba de discutir con ex-marido y que del cabreo que había pillado había decidido acostarse con el primero que se lo pidiera, que resultó ser yo. Cuando se caldeó el ambiente nos despelotamos y terminamos follando durante un par de horas. Chichi muy estrecho, teticas de perra. Mamadas buenísimas por la falta de incisivos, se dejaba dar por todos los lados y a pelico, se tragaba la leche.... Al salir de la casa su hermano se despidió efusivamente de mí y me dijo que siempre se llevaba bien con todos los amigos de su hermana, que le gustaba como eran.

El peor chocho que he tenido el honor de saborear fue el suyo. ¿Sabéis el chiste del que no tenía olfato pero le lloraban los ojos? Pues está basado en hechos reales. Aquello tenía un olor tal que te hacía llorar, cosa normal porque emanaba gases y el ojo se protege. Se te quedaba en los labios como un picor persistente de guindilla, y al hacer contacto la lengua con aquello me supo a hierro, como cuando tocas con la punta de la lengua una pila para ver si tiene carga. Era una mezcla de salazón picante con olor a ultratumba. Pero no podía dejar de libar.
Luego me contó que le habían echado mal de ojo y que tenía que llevar una cabeza de ajo en la copa izquierda del sujetador, cerca del corazón, para que el mal de este lo absorbiera la cabeza de ajo y lo erradicase. Me dijo que a la semana se lo quitó y estaba negro, signo de que había sido curada. Siempre sospeché que en el chocho se metió otra cabeza de ajos y ahí seguía, macerando hasta que el mal se fuese.

Estuve dos meses y medio yendo a esa casa un par de veces a la semana hasta que llegó un día que dejó de cogerme el teléfono y nunca supe más de ella (Ella no me llamó nunca a mí). Nunca tuve ganas de ir a la casa e investigar que porqué no me cogía el teléfono. Me quedé aliviado de hecho.

Las gitanas son la hostia en la cama, junto a las ecuatorianas y una de Talavera con las que estuve liado un tiempo de las mejores experiencias de mi vida.
No vayáis a La Sagra hijos míos.
Tan cerca de Madrid tan lejos del Dios.


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Me parece bien. A saber lo que estaba haciendo el gordo ese.
> Hay que bajar los humos rápido a la gentuza que no respeta a la autoridad, que esto se está yendo de las manos.



tu eres subnormal, asi de claro

a los que realmente habria que bajarles los humos, inmigrantes ilegales y chusma, etnianos, lumpen de verdad, etc... a esos ni mu

sin embargo contra los curritos a saco por memeces

venga ya atpc follamaderos de mierda

son pura mierda traidora y cobarde, saben que si le hacen eso a un etniano traficante que si esta liandola tienen todas las papeletas de que estos si respondan de verdad (por poner un ejemplo, tmb podria ser mamadau, un mena o a saber)

el del video es un borracho autoctono random que ademas no parecia haber hecho nada, tampoco me sorprenderia que los propios maderos hubiesen ido ellos a rayar


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Dic 2022)

El Tulipán Negro dijo:


> Los compinches de Paco el Sucio ni se sorprenden ni hacen amago de pararlo con el otro en el suelo. Se preocupan solo del que está grabando.
> 
> No es solo el de la porra, todos los caballeros-caballero del vidrio obran mal.



Eso he pensado yo. Es obvio que debería haber reducido al loco de la extensible inmediatamente, porque es el auténtico peligro, amén de haberse inclinado para comprobar el estado del agredido mientras llaman a una ambulancia.

Por cierto que al que lo entrevistó en las oposiciones también habría que pedirle explicaciones.


----------



## Tanchus (28 Dic 2022)

Espero que no tardando mucho un moronegro le rebane la yugular a ese malnacido. Lo que daría por ver ese instante durante el cual este bastardo, dándose cuenta de que estaba en el último minuto de su miserable vida, pondría cara de incredulidad y de "esto no me puede estar pasando a mí" mientras se desangraba cual cerdo en San Martín.


----------



## Tanchus (28 Dic 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Me parece bien. A saber lo que estaba haciendo el gordo ese.
> Hay que bajar los humos rápido a la gentuza que no respeta a la autoridad, que esto se está yendo de las manos.



Subnormal lamebotas detectado (o peor aún: policía retrasado, valga la redundancia).
En cualquier caso, escoria que se va de cabeza a Ignorados.


----------



## 999999999 (28 Dic 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.
> 
> Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.
> 
> ...



El porculero de la historia de la gitana.
Se ve que como debes follar muy poco te gusta recordarla.
Al ignore por gilipollas cansino

ATPC!


----------



## Tanchus (28 Dic 2022)

El Tulipán Negro dijo:


> Los compinches de Paco el Sucio ni se sorprenden ni hacen amago de pararlo con el otro en el suelo. Se preocupan solo del que está grabando.
> 
> No es solo el de la porra, todos los caballeros-caballero del vidrio obran mal.



Perro no come perro. Y menos cuando probablemente compartan los mismos gustos "alimenticios" (seguro que consumen harina del mismo proveedor).


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Espero que no tardando mucho un moronegro le rebane la yugular a ese malnacido. Lo que daría por ver ese instante durante el cual este bastardo, dándose cuenta de que estaba en el último minuto de su miserable vida, pondría cara de incredulidad y de "esto no me puede estar pasando a mí" mientras se desangraba cual cerdo en San Martín.



sabes que seria lo gracioso

que si pasara eso... que un negrito/mena/etniano rebanara con una navaja a un madero o algo por el estilo

1) ni lo llegan a pillar
2) se lia la de dios porque esta gente si tienen algo muy importante, aun con su inteligencia de ameba, cohesion de grupo y plantarian cara
3) si luego el estado "tomara alguna medida" los enfarlopados frustrados y demas lacayos irian a por juan el currito (multas, ser mas bordes, ir a cuchillo) porque los grupos etnicos conflictivos de verdad son impunes en la practica
4) si lo pillan y la ley actual sera bastante laxa y encima habran montones de mongolos indignados por ello que si racismo y pollas y seguramente los maderos tendrian problemas dentro y fuera del trabajo que los etnianos son gente muy mala y se enteran de todo
5) aumentaria el odio "al payo"

vamos que enciam pringaria el autoctono currito

100% spanish retarded seal of quality


----------



## omin0na (28 Dic 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Ojalá un amego le dé lo que se merece



Lo suyo seria que al valiente de la extensible, le esperen un dia a la salida, y le demuestren con unos bates de baseball lo que duele que te partan las piernas.


----------



## Kluster (28 Dic 2022)

Si por lo menos hicieran lo mismo con etnianos y moroniggas...

Parece ser que el privilegio de recibir multas y hostias está reservado para los que pagan impuestos.


----------



## Gorkako (28 Dic 2022)

Si mostrara el mismo arrojo con todos los ciudadanos aún tendría un pase, probablemente harán un informe entre todos y se libre de irse a la calle... multita y un par de meses de suspensión... así es esta mierda de sociedad...


----------



## Tanchus (28 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> sabes que seria lo gracioso
> 
> que si pasara eso... que un negrito/mena/etniano rebanara con una navaja a un madero o algo por el estilo
> 
> ...



A mí, mientras un hijo de puta como ese se vaya para el otro barrio, me traen sin cuidado los "efectos secundarios".
Como dijo el inmortal Cervantes en El alcalde de Zalamea: '_Bien dada la muerte está, que no importa errar lo de menos quién acertó lo de más'._


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Dic 2022)

Falta la primera parte, como en el 99% de estos videos. Pero en ningún caso está justificada la agresión. Si ha habido provocación previa pues que le esposen y le apliquen la sanción que corresponda. Con actos así solo se ganan la desconfianza de la gente, desconfianza que se ha multiplicado los últimos años.


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Dic 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Hace un año eran los "héroes" del pueblo, ¿o acaso no salían todos los retrasados puntuales a las 8 a aplaudir a estos monos con placa?



Si sólo hubiera sido eso. En algunos sitios organizaban los hijoputas a las ocho una cabalgata en coche y con sirenas para inflarse el ego
mientras los borregos aplaudían encerrados en el establo:









Desfile de sirenas que reciben aplausos para decir gracias. Los gestos que deja el coronavirus en Rota


Las fuerzas del orden, sanitarios y equipos de limpieza salen a la calle para dar las gracias a los roteños




rotaaldia.com


----------



## Tackler (28 Dic 2022)

El policía actúa muy mal, falta parte de antes del vídeo como siempre para ver el motivo de la posible obcecación del agente dicho lo anterior demuestra poca profesionalidad y aguante ante ciudadanos subnormales que siempre quieren llevar la razón y que lo que llevaban haciendo minutos antes posiblemente sea provocar esta acción policial "lo ve lo ve, está grabao" 
Hay veces que la policía se ve con falta de legislación para ciertos comportamientos que pese a no ser delictivos generan inseguridad ciudadana y provocan pérdida de autoridad. Bajo mi punto de vista en estos casos lo mejor es detener a esa gente borracha estúpida por resistencia o levantar actas administrativas por estos hechos pero la administración tampoco es que ayude mucho, pues las actas administrativas la gentuza no las paga y los delitos de resistencias quedan en nada, pero al menos los quitas de la calle y los encierras unas horas en el calabozo. Entrar al trapo y encima con una extensible es un fallo garrafal, más aún golpeando donde golpea.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2022)

Para los hijos de puta que decís que el matón farlopero golpeó por error, os ruego que volváis a ver el vídeo.

El matoncete aprovecha el movimiento de desenfudar la porra para golpear traicioneramente al chaval en la cara, luego va a por él y le empuja con la porra en la barriga haciendo que pierda el equilibrio y caiga al suelo.

No sé si vuestra simplicidad o vuestra malicia os lleva a decir esas mentiras.


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Falta la primera parte, como en el 99% de estos videos. Pero en ningún caso está justificada la agresión. Si ha habido provocación previa pues que le esposen y le apliquen la sanción que corresponda. Con actos así solo se ganan la desconfianza de la gente, desconfianza que se ha multiplicado los últimos años.



es totalmente injustificado ademas no parece tampoco que sea que hubo una agresion previa (o sea que el madero se este defendiendo de una agresion), el porrazo es totalmente a traicion y con malicia.

que sigan, que sigan

yo al menos de los maderos los tengo al mismo nivel que un gitano, no me fio nada

y mucha gente tambien desconfia mas y mas de los maderos ponemultas de mierda

a toda la gente de bien que se os quede esto grabado: estamos solos abandonados a nuestra suerte rodeados de putos enemigos: inmis/etnianos/lumpen y los matones/burocratas del putrefacto estado español. Y en muchos tmb el vecino españordo es enemigo porque no pocos son pura diarrea asquerosa simpatizante de los dos enemigos anteriores (les defenderan, chivatos, etc...)


----------



## estroboscopico (28 Dic 2022)

No os engañéis, estas cosas solo las puede castigar y evitar la justicia, otra cosa es quien maneja a la justicia.


----------



## 121 (28 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> El Juez no va a hacer nada, el
> Juez es el primer vendido del sistema.
> 
> 
> ...



A ver es un delito público grabado en vídeo y encima con trascendencia social. El ministerio fiscal tiene que actuar SI O SÍ 

Esto te digo yo que en policía Nacional o guardia civil es una separación del servicio (a la calle) de libro. En policía local no lo sé, porque son barrenderos con pistola al servicio de un concejal y un alcalde, pero si el juez actúa, que debe y va actuar e inhabilita, que es lo más probable, el tipo ese no vuelve a poner el uniforme 

Puede ser un año de procedimiento entre la instrucción, el juicio oral en la audiencia provincial, dos años si hay recursos... pero a ese se lo cargan 

Y la indemnización la paga de su bolsillo, al hacer un uso no congruente ni oportuno ni proporcional de los medios a su disposición no le cubre el seguro de responsabilidad civil suscrito por el ayuntamiento


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> es totalmente injustificado ademas no parece tampoco que sea que hubo una agresion previa (o sea que el madero se este defendiendo de una agresion), el porrazo es totalmente a traicion y con malicia.
> 
> que sigan, que sigan
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo pero no se puede descartar que previamente se hayan cruzado otras palabras. Por otro lado, joder, si solo te piden el dni pues se lo das y te evitas estas movidas.


----------



## cvlx (28 Dic 2022)

Seguro que lo tiene la parienta en dique seco y reprime su frustración así. HDP


----------



## octopodiforme (28 Dic 2022)

VOX defiende a esta gente. 

Yo también los defendía, hasta que llegó la fakedemia y comprendí quiénes eran realmente. 

Me alegraré de todo lo malo que les ocurra.


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo pero no se puede descartar que previamente se hayan cruzado otras palabras. Por otro lado, joder, si solo te piden el dni pues se lo das y te evitas estas movidas.



entiendo y tampoco me sorprenderia que el agredido se pusiera farruco/vacilon y tal (si van con una cogorza del 15...) pero vamos el policia se entiende es un PROFESIONAL CAPACITADO para lidiar con la situacion de la forma mas civilizada posible. Por ello esta el con los compañeros para, si procede, reducir facilmente a cualquier borracho random y detenerlo para identificarlo y ya aplicar la sancion correspondiente.

No hacia falta ninguna de dar con una extensible en la cara a traicion, que es desproporcionado (dado lo observado en el video) y ademas muy peligroso porque le llega a dar mas arriba y lo puede matar. Una extensible hace mucho daño y en la cabeza puede matar, en otras partes bien usada puede partir huesos facilmente... ese "palo" no es un juguete.

y yo seria el primero en entender su uso si el policia realmente ha sido agredido y es una situacion ya peligrosa y durante su defensa pues mira le da la hostia... no haber agredido al policia


----------



## octopodiforme (28 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> El Juez no va a hacer nada, el
> Juez es el primer vendido del sistema.



Correcto.


----------



## CASA (28 Dic 2022)

La local de toda la provincia va bastante subida por lo que se ve. Yo he contando lo que se veía por Jerez hace años y eran bastante animales y desde entonces hasta ahora siempre ha habido escándalos relacionados con los locales. 

Esta misma semana han condenado a uno por detención ilegal,.... 

Desde Jerez dicen que el tío tiene una carrera ejemplar, pero en Twitter hay gente comentando que es un menda de cuidado y me creo los comentarios.


----------



## soldadodedios (28 Dic 2022)

caballero caballero , caballeroooooouu


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Dic 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> A mí, mientras un hijo de puta como ese se vaya para el otro barrio, me traen sin cuidado los "efectos secundarios".
> Como dijo el inmortal Cervantes en El alcalde de Zalamea: '_Bien dada la muerte está, que no importa errar lo de menos quién acertó lo de más'._



Yo de Cervantes prefiero La vida es sueño, pero esa también es buena. No sé por qué coño han endiosado tanto el Quijote de Calderón de la Barca.


----------



## Bartuc (28 Dic 2022)

Poca broma con la extensible... Un amigo que no soy yo tiene una y esa hostia te rompe la mandíbula fácil fácil.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (28 Dic 2022)

Esto se soluciona no pagando impuestos. Huelga Fiscal. Sin dinero los parásitos mueren.

Pero como sois unos comemierdas, seguiréis pagándoles vuestros impuestos mientras pataleáis en foros y ellos se descojonan de vosotros de lo impune que se sienten de daros porrazos en la cara.

Remad, putos. Las porras extensibles no se pagan solas.


----------



## Meñakoz (28 Dic 2022)

Ufff, no quiero verlo


----------



## panaderia (28 Dic 2022)

Lo que habríaque ahcer es convocar manifestaicon en ese municipio. Que salga el alcalde y se comprometa a expulsarlo.


----------



## pepitopeich (28 Dic 2022)

Van con la cara tapada como los delincuentes que son.
Urge limpiar nuestras calles de todos estos gamberros uniformados.


----------



## Strokeholm (28 Dic 2022)

Ahora tendra que pedirlo asi:
Fu nuhero e aka, ofavó


----------



## angek (28 Dic 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


>



Vídeo de contrastes, sí. 

Faltan detalles, pero las imágenes muestran en ambos casos asuntos en los que no lo tengo fácil para salir de prejuicios. 

Como que un policía no es ni mi compañero ni mi amigo y que los errores se deben pagar.


----------



## angek (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo



El empujón posterior no ha sido sin querer.


----------



## ShellShock (28 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Esto se soluciona no pagando impuestos. Huelga Fiscal. Sin dinero los parásitos mueren.
> 
> Pero como sois unos comemierdas, seguiréis pagándoles vuestros impuestos mientras pataleáis en foros y ellos se descojonan de vosotros de lo impune que se sienten de daros porrazos en la cara.
> 
> Remad, putos. Las porras extensibles no se pagan solas.



Hay tantas cosas en este país que se arreglarían con una insumisión fiscal generalizada...

No va a pasar, seamos realistas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Dic 2022)

puto viejales me hace a mi eso y la noticia es su esquela, con este tipo de cosas me pasa como con los okupas, no me da tanto miedo que ocurra el hecho en sí sino las consecuencias de lo que haría yo, admiro sinceramente a la gente que mantiene la calma en estos momentos, a mi solo de ver este vídeo ya me entran ganas de reventarle la mandíbula contra el bordillo al de la porra.


----------



## rsaca (28 Dic 2022)

El estado es una mafia y los policias municipales actuan como recaudadores mamporreros.

Hay que desmontar el estado YA. Nos va el futuro en ello. Reducción de diputados, eliminación de autonomias, ayuntamientos, diputaciones, acabar con subvenciones, eliminar ayudas a extranjeros, reducir número de asalariados del estado, etc, etc. Y politico que haga algo contra la ley a la carcel, incluyendo a los que toman medidas contra la ciudadania que son declaradas inconstitucionales.

Hemos permitido que el pais se convierta en una casa de putas gobernada por mierda humana que utiliza a la ciudadania como esclavos, y la soberania reside en el pueblo. La función pública solo tiene sentido si da servicio efectivo al ciudadano.


----------



## Gorkako (28 Dic 2022)

Por lo que comenta la misma policía, tienen el vídeo completo y hablan de que está sacado de contexto, al chaval aún se le cae el pelo...
La verdad es que el chaval hiciera lo que hiciera no estaba matando a nadie, eran un huevo de maderos y le podían reducir con calma... el madero que le ha atizado dice que no quería darle... ale... lo dicho 15 días de empleo y sueldo, cursito chorras y ale...
Coño no le puedes dar por debajo de la cintura??


----------



## CliffUnger2 (28 Dic 2022)

Yo le había dado otra al que graba. Cuando no había móviles no había tanta inseguridad en las calles.

Pasa lo mismo con los jóvenes, antes cuando el profesor te daba una castaña te jodias y te la llevabas a casa donde tu padre te daba la segunda. Ahora así nos va ...


----------



## Gorrión (28 Dic 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> El estado es una mafia y los policias municipales actuan como recaudadores mamporreros.
> 
> Hay que desmontar el estado YA. Nos va el futuro en ello. Reducción de diputados, eliminación de autonomias, ayuntamientos, diputaciones, acabar con subvenciones, eliminar ayudas a extranjeros, reducir número de asalariados del estado, etc, etc. Y politico que haga algo contra la ley a la carcel, incluyendo a los que toman medidas contra la ciudadania que son declaradas inconstitucionales.
> 
> Hemos permitido que el pais se convierta en una casa de putas gobernada por mierda humana que utiliza a la ciudadania como esclavos, y la soberania reside en el pueblo. La función pública solo tiene sentido si da servicio efectivo al ciudadano.



Sobran 10 millones de inmigrantes, no lo olvides.


----------



## Tanchus (28 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Yo de Cervantes prefiero La vida es sueño, pero esa también es buena. No sé por qué coño han endiosado tanto el Quijote de Calderón de la Barca.



Metedura de gamba máxima que me apunto, sí señor.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo pero no se puede descartar que previamente se hayan cruzado otras palabras. Por otro lado, joder, si solo te piden el dni pues se lo das y te evitas estas movidas.



¿Y eso qué tiene que ver, idiota? ¿O sea que si yo soy policía y cruzo unas palabras contigo tengo derecho a reventarte los hocicos de un porrazo y luego empujarte con la porra para que te caigas al suelo?


----------



## kandutery (28 Dic 2022)

Aqui un local fue grabado de estranjis pegando una paliza de servicio y está a la espera de juicio, pero ya avisan k vaya buscando trabajo k de policia va a la calle


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Dic 2022)

kandutery dijo:


> Aqui un local fue grabado de estranjis pegando una paliza de servicio y está a la espera de juicio, pero ya avisan k vaya buscando trabajo k de policia va a la calle



Como debe de ser


----------



## kandutery (28 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Como debe de ser



y los policias k le acompañaban y no denunciaron al superior dd lo sucedido, a juicio también


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

Exacto. Pero cuando por casualidad ocurra algo bueno siempre habrá un farsante estafador y calumniador denominado sacerdote que arrimara el ascua a su sardina.


----------



## el ganador (28 Dic 2022)

kandutery dijo:


> Aqui un local fue grabado de estranjis pegando una paliza de servicio y está a la espera de juicio, pero ya avisan k vaya buscando trabajo k de policia va a la calle



El hijo puta tiene pinta de que de la misma ya se jubila y a seguir chuleando de paisano, hasta que se encuentre con la horma de su zapato.


----------



## Jotagb (28 Dic 2022)

Que valiente es dios mío. Como las ratas que son, lo mejor que podría hacer ese chaval es cogerlo cuando va sin traje y explicarle que hay cosas que no se deben hacer.


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Dic 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Y eso qué tiene que ver, idiota? ¿O sea que si yo soy policía y cruzo unas palabras contigo tengo derecho a reventarte los hocicos de un porrazo y luego empujarte con la porra para que te caigas al suelo?



Pues todo, tiene que ver todo. Porque no sabemos que acciones o palabras han cruzado y esa parte no aparece en el video. Ya es un clásico estos videos donde solo vemos la última parte. En cualquier caso en mi comentario decía claramente que no está justificado el porrazo, lo correcto sería esposar y sancionar si es que procede. Y como decía antes, si solo te están pidiendo el dni, pues se lo das y no te complicas la vida porque al final se lo vas a tener que dar por las buenas o por las malas. Si te tienes que poner así con un agente, que sea por algo que de verdad lo merezca.


----------



## ussser (28 Dic 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Para los hijos de puta que decís que el matón farlopero golpeó por error, os ruego que volváis a ver el vídeo.
> 
> El matoncete aprovecha el movimiento de desenfudar la porra para golpear traicioneramente al chaval en la cara, luego va a por él y le empuja con la porra en la barriga haciendo que pierda el equilibrio y caiga al suelo.
> 
> No sé si vuestra simplicidad o vuestra malicia os lleva a decir esas mentiras.



Corporativismo.


----------



## Educo Gratis (28 Dic 2022)

kandutery dijo:


> Aqui un local fue grabado de estranjis pegando una paliza de servicio y está a la espera de juicio, pero ya avisan k vaya buscando trabajo k de policia va a la calle



Pues vaya puta mierda de justicia, osea que la pena por darle una paliza a alguien si eres un ciudadano normal es de X, pero si eres policía solo es dejar el trabajo... me pasa a mí algo así y le rompo la cabeza cuando lo enganche en el supermercado.


----------



## Educo Gratis (28 Dic 2022)

Y ahora preguntaros... ¿Y si no hubiera alguien grabando? Esto habría quedado totalmente cubierto entre los matones, se hubieran inventado lo que hubieran querido.

Por eso hay que exigir que en las interacciones con las personas, es obligatorio que se encienda la puta go pro en el pecho, como en EEUU. Y si no quereis eso pues a comer abusos y a disfrutad.


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Dic 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo pero no se puede descartar que previamente se hayan cruzado otras palabras. Por otro lado, joder, si solo te piden el dni pues se lo das y te evitas estas movidas.



Técnicamente un policía solo puede utilizar la violencia en caso de verse amenazado. Ahí están cuatro o cinco pitufos con un tío que está hablando, no hay ninguna amenaza.

En lugar de la porra, que saque la libreta y le meta 300 euskos por desacato.


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Dic 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Pues vaya puta mierda de justicia, osea que la pena por darle una paliza a alguien si eres un ciudadano normal es de X, pero si eres policía solo es dejar el trabajo... me pasa a mí algo así y le rompo la cabeza cuando lo enganche en el supermercado.



pues yo igual prefiero irme un par de años al talego que perder ese chollo de trabajo.


----------



## Tblls (28 Dic 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Pues todo, tiene que ver todo. Porque no sabemos que acciones o palabras han cruzado y esa parte no aparece en el video. Ya es un clásico estos videos donde solo vemos la última parte. En cualquier caso en mi comentario decía claramente que no está justificado el porrazo, lo correcto sería esposar y sancionar si es que procede. Y como decía antes, si solo te están pidiendo el dni, pues se lo das y no te complicas la vida porque al final se lo vas a tener que dar por las buenas o por las malas. Si te tienes que poner así con un agente, que sea por algo que de verdad lo merezca.



No importa las palabras. Para eso están las multas.
Yo apoyo la contundencia policial pero solo cuando es necesaria. No veo agresión física ni intento de ello ni arma ni...


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Técnicamente un policía solo puede utilizar la violencia en caso de verse amenazado. Ahí están cuatro o cinco pitufos con un tío que está hablando, no hay ninguna amenaza.
> 
> En lugar de la porra, que saque la libreta y le meta 300 euskos por desacato.



Pues eso es lo que yo he dicho, ya por tercera vez, que no está justificado el porrazo en ningún caso. Pero también te digo que no sabemos que ha ocurrido previamente para tal despropósito. Entiendo que aparte de los agentes, los testigos que había presentes dirán esta boca es mia y sabremos toda la película. No justifico nada, solo quiero saber lo que ha ocurrido en su totalidad.


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Dic 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que yo he dicho, ya por tercera vez, que no está justificado el porrazo en ningún caso. Pero también te digo que no sabemos que ha ocurrido previamente para tal despropósito. Entiendo que aparte de los agentes, los testigos que había presentes dirán esta boca es mia y sabremos toda la película.



El porrazo no se lo puede meter ahora porque hace 10 minutos el tío se puso nosecomo. En ese momento el civil está calmado, no es una amenaza, estará todo lo subidito que quieras, pero es evidente que no va a ponerse físico.


----------



## elpesetilla (28 Dic 2022)

Algun abogado sabe si ese tipo de accion lleva consigo la expulsion de la policia o simplemente sancion e inhabbilitacion durante x tiempo y luego vuelve al puesto??

dudo que lo echen, sabe que simplemente sancion...


----------



## PiterWas (28 Dic 2022)

Ese poli vive en jerez, lo que tendrian que hacer es quemarle el coche y la casa

Y asi con todos los polis que vayan de listillos


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (28 Dic 2022)

Deberían juntarse los vecinos y romperle la cabeza a ese representante de la ley.


----------



## Ghosterin (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Y tu un ignorante y un hipócrita que puede llamar a la patrulla canina cuando le atraquen 4 menas



Pues viendo su eficiencia en lo relativo tanto al tiempo de respuesta como a su actuación reza porqué esos menas solo se lleven tu cartera y tu móvil sin agredirte o apuñalarte antes de que venga la policía (cuando ya se hayan ido los atracadores) para darte la opción de interponer una denuncia que acabará cogiendo polvo en lo más hondo de una pila de archivos en el sótano de la comisaria.


----------



## BeKinGo (28 Dic 2022)

Si aplicamos las reglas de Bangkok, es correcta la actuación.



El problema lo tiene el que crea que la ley la cumplen los demás también, pero solo hasta que el cumplir la ley sea más importante que el dinero para la mayoría, si ya se que suena a ci-fi, pero cosas veredes....


----------



## agon (28 Dic 2022)

Las extensibles no están hechas para golpear.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> VOX defiende a esta gente.
> 
> Yo también los defendía, hasta que llegó la fakedemia y comprendí quiénes eran realmente.
> 
> Me alegraré de todo lo malo que les ocurra.



NO HAY HILO SIN MONGOLO ANTIVOX.


----------



## capazo (28 Dic 2022)

Si fuera moro, trans, mujer.....pues no pasa.

Pero hombre blanco y español, abuso policial


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Dic 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Mis mayores me contaron que cuando empezó eso de la ETA a cargarse grises mucha gente se alegraba por todo el daño que habían hecho antes. Ya no existe la ETA como grupo armado pero si de nuevo volviera a las andadas y le pusiera una bomba a uno de esos nutriría a mucha gente.



Calla rojo cuñao hijo de puta. Los grises eran gente decente que sólo daban caña a gentuza de mal vivir 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Funciovago (28 Dic 2022)

Igual que con los gorrillas y los manteros.

La culpa la tenemos nosotros por ir desarmados.


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Dic 2022)

Mola como desenfunda la porra estilo zorro y le pone una buena Z en la cara al pimpollo ese, que no sabemos que había hecho 5 minutos antes...
Faltan datos para emitir un juicio, lo único que está claro es que no parece un ciudadano ejemplar.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Esto se soluciona no pagando impuestos. Huelga Fiscal. Sin dinero los parásitos mueren.
> 
> Pero como sois unos comemierdas, seguiréis pagándoles vuestros impuestos mientras pataleáis en foros y ellos se descojonan de vosotros de lo impune que se sienten de daros porrazos en la cara.
> 
> Remad, putos. Las porras extensibles no se pagan solas.



Vuelve al árbol y no molestes panchito.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (28 Dic 2022)

Hacen lo que el pueblo quiere que hagan


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Yo le había dado otra al que graba. Cuando no había móviles no había tanta inseguridad en las calles.
> 
> Pasa lo mismo con los jóvenes, antes cuando el profesor te daba una castaña te jodias y te la llevabas a casa donde tu padre te daba la segunda. Ahora así nos va ...



He aquí el típico paletazo psicópata de manual.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (28 Dic 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Mola como desenfunda la porra estilo zorro y le pone una buena Z en la cara al pimpollo ese, que no sabemos que había hecho 5 minutos antes...
> Faltan datos para emitir un juicio, lo único que está claro es que no parece un ciudadano ejemplar.



Eres del cuerpo?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Algun abogado sabe si ese tipo de accion lleva consigo la expulsion de la policia o simplemente sancion e inhabbilitacion durante x tiempo y luego vuelve al puesto??
> 
> dudo que lo echen, sabe que simplemente sancion...



Solo si lo condenan a más de 3 años de cárcel por delito doloso lo podrían expulsar.


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Dic 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Eres del cuerpo?



Pues no, y además este es uno de los gremios a los que he cogido más asco desde la plandemia, junto con médicos, sanitarios, farmaceúticos, cajeras y demás...

Pero con los chulitos no puedo, y no sabemos lo que ha pasado antes, pero el gorila ese está muy crecidito o incluso enfarlopado.

Ahora mira esta agresión y la reacción policial:




Como el agredido será catalogado como "facha" por muchos aquí, pues no pasa nada...
Esto sí que es una vergüenza y para echar del cuerpo a esas lampreas.


----------



## drtanaka (28 Dic 2022)

Cómo pille buen abogado el local va a tener que darle hasta los calzoncillos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2022)

Increíble la cantidad de chusma que justifica al perro de la porra.


----------



## Tonimn (28 Dic 2022)

Si hubiera sido a un negro saldría en los medios 24 horas, y hasta en medios internacionales.
Luego igual en 10 años a quienes se protege en medios es a otro colectivo, la cosa va cambiando, es raro. Nunca es todos iguales.


----------



## nada2 (28 Dic 2022)

Obviamente es una actuación pésima e ilegal.
El compañero un poco calvo que le indica al que graba que se vaya pone cara de circunstancias porque sabe que el de la porra tiene un marrón de cuidado...


----------



## Botones Sacarino (28 Dic 2022)

Ahora dicen que el tipo estaba armándola en una discoteca.

*La Policía Local de Jerez asegura que el agredido "fue detenido por infringir la ley de Seguridad Ciudadana"*


La Policía Local de Jerez asegura que el agredido "fue detenido por infringir la ley de Seguridad Ciudadana"


Estamos otra vez a vueltas con lo mismo de siempre. Estos agentes locales de ay-untamiento están para regular el tráfico, el carril bici, temas de ordenanzas municipales (ruidos, terrazas de los bares, eventos, seguridad en el interior de los edificios de titularidad municipal etc) es decir para multar a un local que hace ruido o no cierra a la hora que debe cerrar, para multar al dueño del perro que no recoge la caquita, al ciclista que va por dónde no debe ir, a la cafetería que tiene más mesas en la terraza de las que está autorizado, realizar atestados y chorradas por el estilo, no tienen competencias en materia de seguridad ciudadana.

Si hay un incidente de seguridad en una discoteca o dónde sea como parece que es el caso deben llamar a la policía o la guardia civil y colaborar con estos en aclarar lo sucedido, pero ellos mismos de iniciativa propia no pueden actuar, solo si hay un delito solo pueden retener al delincuente hasta que venga la policía, ni siquiera tienen competencias para pedirle que se identifique si no es por un tema de tráfico, ordenanzas municipales o algo para lo que ellos directamente tengan competencias porque estarían cometiendo un delito de usurpación de funciones.


*Seguridad ciudadana: ¿Estado o Comunidad Autónoma? La ley deja muy claro de quién es la competencia*

Seguridad ciudadana: ¿Estado o Comunidad Autónoma? La ley deja muy claro de quién es la competencia - Confilegal




Aquí un alcalde deja meridianamente claro que estos agentes locales ni tienen competencias de seguridad ni pueden detener, solo pueden retener como lo puede hacer cualquier persona

EL CIUDADANO Y EL POLICÍA-Trotapoker TV


----------



## Eremita (28 Dic 2022)

EL INTERVENTOR dijo:


> YA OS HABÉIS OLVIDADO???-Trotapoker TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final a cuantos policías encarcelaron y expulsaron? Según tuiteros, foreros y yutuberos, mínimo debían ser unas decenas, a la vista de los vídeos y los gruñidos de los mancillados solicitando Corpus Cristi y habemus papa...


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Dic 2022)

Ahora no sé, pero eso se lo hacían a un lejía hace un par de décadas, antes de mariconear el Ejército, y ya se podían ir buscando sitio los pitufos.

Teníamos carta blanca para abrirle la cabeza a cualquiera, porque nos la dieron, desde el primer día. Nos dieron instrucciones para no ser pillados, y ya está. Pero eso no daba carta blanca para hacer lo que ha hecho el tiparraco ése. Siempre en defensa. No se te ocurriera otra cosa, que entonces, el que se meaba echado era uno.

Nunca vi violencia ni esas cosas, no las vi, y eso que la gente cree y creía que allí había peligrosos... peligrosos que no le hacían daño, ni eso a nadie.

Los pitufos saben con quién se meten. Primero se tapa la cara, que no le va a servir para nada. Eso no lo puedes hacer, después, sabe que tiene unos pocos de los suyos alrededor y el otro solo, con lo que se ve protegido...

No tienen vergüenza ni para pegar un sello.

Como tenga dinerillo, que eso es lo primero que tenían que pensar, ya se busco el pitufo un problema.

Si la estaba liando o no la estaba liando, ahí no se ve, y como no está en un estado agresivo ni peligroso, solo se puede defender con las mismas armas.

Quillo, que no le puedes hacer eso a nadie, porque no estaba haciendo nada.

Ojú como tenga dinerillo, rambito...

Yo? a mí uno me pegó uno unas cuantas de voces al estilo sargento película americana. Me dio el número de placa corriendo -porque ya sabía que estaba haciendo algo que no lo podía hacer-, y, tienen tan poco alcance que no sabía que esto es un pueblo. El día, la hora, el más joven, zurdo... Al sargento de la GC se lo dije, que era la primera y la última vez que lo hacía.

Aquel día se enzarzaron dos mujeres, y yo, como hombre de por medio, me llevé el perder. A las mujeres ni mirarlas.

Creo que sacaron unos cuantos, entre ellos, ése era uno. No por aquello, sino por lo que son, y le cuesta más dinero al ayuntamiento más los problemas que van buscando, que tenerlos ahí.

Yo soy el último que quiere problemas ni nada de eso, pero algunas veces se tiene uno que defender. Y con un par de llamadas, al rambito no se le olvida el mandao, pero ya digo, no, no soy de buscar problemas, menos yo, que podía ser su padre. Al revés, vergüenza le tenía que haber dado a él.

A mí... ni me miran. Anda y que los suellen. No teniéndoles miedo hasta te respetan, porque como ése ha demostrado, es un cobarde. Se atreve porque hay 10 a la vera. Solo no se cosca.

Son como los gitanos. Uno solo es muy cobarde. Atacan en bandadas.

Esto solo es si hay un motivo grave. Que nadie se lo tomara como ese video, porque ya digo que se arrepentía uno.

Me acuerdo que después de terminar en la Legión, un día, borracho perdío, me vestí de lejía y me presenté en la discoteca de verano. Había dos sargentos de infantería de marina -academia-. Salvo cuatro charlas con GC de Almería, no sabía lo que pensaban de nosotros. Preguntas sobre preguntas, como en el final de los Goonies.

Siempre preguntan por la UIL -Unidad de Instrucción Legionaria-. Es que, eso es para el que ha estado adentro. Explicarlo...?


----------



## Eremita (28 Dic 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Mis mayores me contaron que cuando empezó eso de la ETA a cargarse grises mucha gente se alegraba por todo el daño que habían hecho antes. Ya no existe la ETA como grupo armado pero si de nuevo volviera a las andadas y le pusiera una bomba a uno de esos nutriría a mucha gente.



Hasta que te entreguen los restos de un ser querido, dentro de una caja de zapatos, por estar donde la bomba. Ahí pasamos de nutrición a intoxicación.


----------



## Mitsou (28 Dic 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Mola como desenfunda la porra estilo zorro y le pone una buena Z en la cara al pimpollo ese, que no sabemos que había hecho 5 minutos antes...
> Faltan datos para emitir un juicio, lo único que está claro es que no parece un ciudadano ejemplar.



No falta ningún dato, el tío será lo que sea pero no está en actitud agresiva ni hace nada que justifique lo que se ve, siempre intentando dar la vuelta a la tortilla para defender hijos de puta


----------



## Blackest (28 Dic 2022)

Y lo que mas rabia da es que luego le tocara de juez con el que se toma el cafecito todos los dias y que le absolvera porque patatas y al que no le guste que la chupe, que asi funciona la democracia.


----------



## Eremita (28 Dic 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> ...Si la estaba liando o no la estaba liando, ahí no se ve...



Eso lo explican los policías en la diligencia que de inicio a su Atestado, que siendo en Jerez de la Frontera, supongo que corresponde instruir al CNP.

No te preocupes, que esas diligencias se suelen instruir de un modo muy competente (con asesoramiento legal profesional y experimentado). Eso no es una denuncia por regar las plantas a deshora.


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Ahora dicen que el tipo estaba armándola en una discoteca.
> 
> *La Policía Local de Jerez asegura que el agredido "fue detenido por infringir la ley de Seguridad Ciudadana"*
> 
> ...



No creo que haya una sola verdad en la versión policial. Vaya montón de mierda!!


----------



## roquerol (28 Dic 2022)

que protegido me siento cuando veo a un policía


----------



## Botones Sacarino (28 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> No creo que haya una sola verdad en la versión policial. Vaya montón de mierda!!




Yo tampoco lo creo, pero es que si hubiera algo cierto estarían cometiendo ellos mismos un delito de usurpación de funciones públicas al no tener competencias.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Dic 2022)

Habra problema por rular el video por las redes sociales a titulo personal?


----------



## Dosto (28 Dic 2022)

amputado dijo:


> me gustaria ver lo que paso antes.
> bien merecida se la lleva.



¿No sabes lo que paso antes y ya estás diciendo que esta bien merecida? Ojala te lleves tu una buena dosis de realidad borrego, a ver si das un día con un Caballero caballero que esté de malas o mejor aún con un grupo de menas ¿por que sabes una cosa? No te van a proteger.


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Habra problema por rular el video por las redes sociales a titulo personal?



Por denunciar un delito de los policías??. No, salvo que un juez lo prohíba. Pero para evitar problemas de denuncias, mejor pixela las caras


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo pero no se puede descartar que previamente se hayan cruzado otras palabras. Por otro lado, joder, si solo te piden el dni pues se lo das y te evitas estas movidas.



palabras palabras son, palabras necias oidos sordos. para ello el policia le mete un multazo del 15 y ya esta...

sobre el dni, los policias pueden detener a la persona y llevarselo a comisaria para identificarlo + multazo por tonto, eso esta contemplado. ademas hay 4 maderos ahi, de sobras.

lo del video no es ni reducir ni nada, es darle con alevosia y a traicion un bastonazo de extensible en toda la cara a un tipo que estaba de pie (es que ni siquiera se ve una pelea o algo que mira ahi aun se entiende que por la situacion se pueda ir la mano y no le des en una zona no letal o "alguien se pase" que no seria lo correcto tampoco pero bueno, es la situacion que es...) incluso con la porra de toda la vida eso hace mucho daño y es peligroso.

lo que hizo esta mal y ademas esta mal hecho A DREDE.

hoy es este tio mañana es juan español currito porque lo paro para multarle por la mascarilla o cualquier tonteria random y pasado se le ira la porra y le parte la cabeza a un crio o a saber...


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

Bartuc dijo:


> Poca broma con la extensible... Un amigo que no soy yo tiene una y esa hostia te rompe la mandíbula fácil fácil.



la gente se cree que la extensible es como una porra y es mucho mas contundente, eso hace mucha pupa sobretodo las largas.

la porra de toda la vida, las de los policias, aunque hacen pupa son mas moderadas en cuanto al daño que pueden hacer.


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Y ahora preguntaros... ¿Y si no hubiera alguien grabando? Esto habría quedado totalmente cubierto entre los matones, se hubieran inventado lo que hubieran querido.
> 
> Por eso hay que exigir que en las interacciones con las personas, es obligatorio que se encienda la puta go pro en el pecho, como en EEUU. Y si no quereis eso pues a comer abusos y a disfrutad.



lo que hacen los usanos de las camaras esta bien. ademas creo que es beneficioso para ambas partes (siempre que la justicia no sea retardeds y comprenda bien las situaciones)

ahora tampoco es plan de que sea como alli que le peta al madero y te cose a tiros automaticamente, eso es de tarados (aunque bueno tambien es cierto que alli esta lleno de colgados con pistolas y criminales... ahi lo comprendo)


----------



## trukutruku (28 Dic 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.
> 
> Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.
> 
> ...



Calopez manda de una puletera vez a alguien a modificar tus scripts para que por lo menos seleccionen historietas mas variadas.
Esta de la gitana ya la he leido no se cuantas veces colega.


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Eso lo explican los policías en la diligencia que de inicio a su Atestado, que siendo en Jerez de la Frontera, supongo que corresponde instruir al CNP.
> 
> No te preocupes, que esas diligencias se suelen instruir de un modo muy competente (con asesoramiento legal profesional y experimentado). Eso no es una denuncia por regar las plantas a deshora.



Lleva Vd. razón. No, yo no me preocupo.

Yo ya no. Si me pilla hace 25 años en Viator y le hace eso a alguno de allí, ése no saca más la porra, seguro.


----------



## Otrasvidas (28 Dic 2022)

Los Doberman están desatados contra los remeros. No me extraña que algunos con una pizca de vergüenza sólo encuentren la salida del suicidio.


----------



## chocalandro (28 Dic 2022)

Si fuera yo ese chico iba a casa del policía y le daba un buen susto en cuanto me recuperara. 
Digo esto bajo los efectos de los estupefacientes señor agente. Pero eso... que le pagaba con la misma moneda, a traición y sin avisar.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (28 Dic 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> El tío no era una amenaza , es un golpe a traición y después le empuja. El policia actúa como un barriobajero.



Mucha policía es barriobajera. Algunos se encufan en ayuntamientos o pasan las pruebas por estudiar a memoria. Y el paso de los años les convierte en esos trogloditos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (28 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El que da el porrazo se va a cagar pero no puedo desaprovechar la ocasión de repetir (por enésima vez) que tenemos que acostumbrarnos a dejar de pensar que el sistema es una cosa abstracta y aprender a ponerle cara. Este es un ejemplo perfecto, el martuerzo de la porra es el sistema.



Hoy en día es imposible acabar con el sistema. Está demasiado implantado y hay muchos intereses para que siga así. Se pueden identificar cientos de miles de caras solo en España.

La solución histórica para los sistemas fallidos o que crean descontento social es el reset; guerra.


----------



## Risitas (28 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Lo raro es que no le quiten el móvil al que graba.



Porque hay testigos.... Si le quitan el móvil al que graba agravan aun mas el problema. Eso si, hace un ademan de perseguirlo.


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



Gandaluces disfrutando lo votado!! Jajajajja


----------



## Khazario (28 Dic 2022)

Habría que coger a ese puto barrendero con placa amigo del alcalde de turno y ofrecerle una matanza de narco al estilo México.
Hijo de la gran puta. Le encisca en la boca pudiendo bajar al muslo.
Me cago en sus putos muertos


----------



## elpesetilla (28 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Solo si lo condenan a más de 3 años de cárcel por delito doloso lo podrían expulsar.




Gracias, obviamente el porrazo no tendra esa pena ni de coña.asi que en nada estara en el puesto o pillara baja por depresion


----------



## AsustaLerdos (28 Dic 2022)

Yo solo veo una magnifica demostracion del milenario arte del Kenjutsu o Iaido (desenvainar la katana cortando (todo en un solo moviminto)) al mas puro estilo samurai japonés.
Impresionante. Fijo que el caballero caballero practica ese arte


----------



## Funciovago (28 Dic 2022)

Mucho se habla de la violencia de género pero no se habla de la violencia de estado, de la violencia policial... El estatismo es la religión que más gente ha asesinado, torturado y violado, obviamente esto no lo van a decir en tv1


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así




Cuando pegaban porrazos en la cara a los catalanes, patadas voladoras, a mujeres, abuelos os parecía fantástico.








A disfrutar de la policia hezpañorda. Que se jodan los jerezanos.


----------



## Aeneas (28 Dic 2022)

Ni de coña ha sido sin querer. Y si hubiera sido sin querer no habría seguido con el empujón.

Por cierto, mucho hablar de consecuencias penales pero han pasado casi 2 años y todavía no han juzgado a la banda del ariete. Me recuerda al constitucional que cuando no quiere tocar algo lo deja en un cajón como la ley del aborto.


----------



## pepitopeich (28 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y que ganas con eso??
> 
> Que las ostias sean más fuertes??



Exacto, el amigo lameporras solo piensa el promover el terrorismo de estado.


----------



## pepitopeich (28 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ese tipo se merece expediente y a la puta calle a mendigar o trapichear con algo, que seguro sabe bien los lugares.
> Desde que nos encerraron se han ganado aún mas la inquina de gran parte de la población.



Expediente no, es el pueblo el que tiene que ajusticiar a estos terroristas.


----------



## ElMatareyes (28 Dic 2022)

y aqui es donde todas las fantasias de "No respondo preguntas", "no hablo con la policia" , y "deme el numero de placa" se terminan.
Todo esto que leeis en foros y videos de youtube son fantasmadas.
Un desgraciado que se vio el video fue a aplicarlo y ZAZ, palo que me llevo.
Normal, blanco español y de ninguna minoria protegida.
Despertad ya coño, que todo eso de los "derechitos" no va con nosotros.


----------



## Gorrino (28 Dic 2022)

Príncipe Saiyan dijo:


> La policía es nuestra enemiga. Hay que empezar a tratarla como tal



Siempre lo he dicho, pero fuera de burbuja hay mucho flanders que no se entera que están esperando que un blanco abra la boca para hostiarle. RACISTAS HIJOS DE PVTA.


----------



## jkaza (28 Dic 2022)

A ver si os enteráis que parecéis nuevos:

- Se está montando un polvorín mezclando feministas, maricones, moros, negros...
- En cualquier momento prenderá una chispa que hará que todo salte por los aires.
- Aparecerán grupos terroristas financiados por las élites a los que otros espontáneos se unirán.
- La gente pedirá a la policía y el ejército una actuación violenta y contundente contra los terroristas.
- Se instaurará el gobierno mundial y será bien recibido por las masas.

ejpaña es un laboratorio, y ya estáis viendo cómo hay ratones que aplauden la violencia policial


----------



## risto mejido (28 Dic 2022)

Puf, yo creo que tendría una mision en la vida y sería que pagase por lo que ha hecho, judicialmente claro....

Pero ese tio debería de pagar por ese presunto delito realizado


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (28 Dic 2022)

NO VAMOS A CONSENTIR MÁS A ESTA POLICÍA Y ESTOS JUECES-Trotapoker TV







trotapoker.tv


----------



## jkaza (28 Dic 2022)

EL INTERVENTOR dijo:


> NO VAMOS A CONSENTIR MÁS A ESTA POLICÍA Y ESTOS JUECES-Trotapoker TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trotapoker es el jefe 

Lástima que predique al viento como un puto loco


----------



## URBAN1ZADOR (28 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Trotapoker es el jefe
> 
> Lástima que predique al viento como un puto loco



Que monte un partido político como quiere hacer Aitor el abogado contra la demagogia.


----------



## Bye Felicia (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

El Diario de Jerez ya ha corregido la noticia donde contaba una serie de trolas evidentes, porque contradecian lo que se ve en el video.
También aprovechaban para echar mierda al golpeado y blanquear al golpeador.
A lo que iba, en la anterior versión de la noticia ponía que el policía lleva 37 años de municipal con una hoja de servicios intachable, lo que quiere decir que en el improbable caso de que le echaran le importa una mierda, por que estará a punto de prejubilarse.
Con lo cuál el que recibió el porrazo debería centrar la acusación en sacarle una indemnización que le deje temblando la cartera.
Y después ya tendrá la ocasión de poder encontrarse con él por la calle en igualdad de condiciones.


----------



## jkaza (28 Dic 2022)

URBAN1ZADOR dijo:


> Que monte un partido político como quiere hacer Aitor el abogado contra la demagogia.



Claro, y ahí se acaba todo. La democracia nunca ha funcionado y jamás funcionará. Lo único que funciona es la figura del buen dictador, llámese Hitler, Franco, Putin o el Xinpin. Ni idea si esos dictadores son o fueron buenos o malos, pero es lo único que de verdad funciona.


----------



## jkaza (28 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> El Diario de Jerez ya ha corregido la noticia donde contaba una serie de trolas evidentes, porque contradecian lo que se ve en el video.
> También aprovechaban para echar mierda al golpeado y blanquear al golpeador.
> A lo que iba, en la anterior versión de la noticia ponía que el policía lleva 37 años de municipal con una hoja de servicios intachable, lo que quiere decir que en el improbable caso de que le echaran le importa una mierda, por que estará a punto de prejubilarse.
> Con lo cuál el que recibió el porrazo debería centrar la acusación en sacarle una indemnización que le deje temblando la cartera.
> Y después ya tendrá la ocasión de poder encontrarse con él por la calle en igualdad de condiciones.



Toman a la gente por imbéciles, y la verdad es que tienen razón: La gente es absolutamente imbécil y se merece todo lo malo que le pase


----------



## Samael (28 Dic 2022)

Que los vecinos toemn el cuartel. Que vecindario de mierda


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Dic 2022)

Ya solo falta verlo con puño americano


----------



## jkaza (28 Dic 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Que los vecinos toemn el cuartel. Que vecindario de mierda



Qué van a tomar el cuartel, lo único que se van a tomar es un carajillo en el bar y a tomar por culo también.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Dic 2022)

Todo el peso de la justicia encima de este delincuente y delincuentes que lo acompañan en uniforme porque lo que este delincuente hizo es para suspenderlo de empleo y sueldo una buena temporada al igual que sus compañeros que no hicieron nada para arrestarlo y llevarlo ante la justicia.Y digo delincuentes porque es lo más suave pero el comportamiento de este sinvergüenza y demás dejan mucho que desear.Un buen abogado y a ir a por ellos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Duda Metódica (28 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Toman a la gente por imbéciles, y la verdad es que tienen razón: La gente es absolutamente imbécil y se merece todo lo malo que le pase
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306940
> 
> ...



Entiendo que el malo es una buena pieza, y que probablemente se merezca los palos que se ha llevado y alguno más, pero un policía nunca puede actuar como se ve en el video y zanjar el tema de esa manera. Es una agresión gratuita e intolerable, no se si hasta el punto de tener que expulsar al agente, aunque me inclino a pensar que eso es lo que se debería hacer, ya que esos comportamientos se deben cortar de raiz.


----------



## Evil_14 (28 Dic 2022)

URBAN1ZADOR dijo:


> Que monte un partido político como quiere hacer Aitor el abogado contra la demagogia.



2022 y la borregada sigue viendo la solucion en papeletas, cuanto os queda por sufrir


----------



## Henry Rearden (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



Resumen:

_¿Número de placa?_

*¡¡PLACA!! ¡¡PLACA!!* (SONIDO DE PORRA ROMPIENDO DIENTES)


----------



## panaderia (28 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Trotapoker es el jefe
> 
> Lástima que predique al viento como un puto loco



pero esa web es tipo youtube?


----------



## Gorroto (28 Dic 2022)

Mis experiencias con la policia, sea cual sea el color del uniforme, siempre han sido pesimas. Y peino muchas canas y he vivido epocas muy chungas

Jamás, y digo jamás, me han solucionado un solo problema, jamas han evitado que me robaran, jamas han encontrado algo si me lo robaron, jamas han puesto el mas minimo interes en nada excepto recoger la denuncia y poco mas.

Por supuesto jamas me han protegido, sino al contrario, y no sirven para evitar un solo delito y investigan cuatro cosas de extrema gravedad y por hacer realmente el paripe. Me refiero obviamente a cosas que nos afectan a la plebe, a la chusma, si se trata de "otros" delitos y que afectan a "otras"gentes ya el asunto es diferente.

Del video poco se puede decir, eso no es nada con todo lo que me ha tocado vivir, autenticos montajes policiales y policias mintiendo en manada ante el juez. 

De hecho lo hacen todos los días, mienten continuamente


----------



## jkaza (28 Dic 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> pero esa web es tipo youtube?



No, la web es suya y publica lo que le sale del nabo, que en el 99% de las ocasiones es lo que yo pienso.

Si quieres te suscribes a su web y le apoyas, si no nada. Yo no me suscribo porque lo que vaya a decir ya lo sé yo y además, se lo lleva el viento. No vale para nada perder el tiempo hablando a la borregada.


----------



## jkaza (28 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Mis experiencias con la policia, sea cual sea el color del uniforme, siempre han sido pesimas. Y peino muchas canas y he vivido epocas muy chungas
> 
> Jamás, y digo jamás, me han solucionado un solo problema, jamas han evitado que me robaran, jamas han encontrado algo si me lo robaron, jamas han puesto el mas minimo interes en nada excepto recoger la denuncia y poco mas.
> 
> ...



Le tengo más miedo a la policía que a los ladrones, porque a mí un ladrón poco me va a robar, pero un policía te puede destrozar la vida y encima con total impunidad.

Para casos contra la policía aconsejo, no ofrecer ninguna resistencia por muy injusto que te parezca. Colaborar siempre con esos chuloputas y tener un buen abogado en nómina.

El otro día escuché a un médico que en los juzgados había una máxima: Que más vale una mala conformidad, que un buen juicio. Y de esa conformidad, los jueces y fiscales se llevan su mordida.

Estamos en manos de corruptos, psicópatas y asesinos.


----------



## La Tabiques (28 Dic 2022)

Con policía así el caos está servido


----------



## Javiser (28 Dic 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> A ver si aparece nuestro experto @Javiser y nos comenta la lamentable actuación del panzón con porra que juega a soldado de élite.



Pues como "experto" te diré que la extensible está considerada un arma, si se saca toca escribir y justificarlo, y desde luego hay que hacerlo con las mismas normas que el resto de armas ( y de cualquier uso de fuerza ) : congruencia oportunidad y proporcionalidad.

Sospecho que este señor la ha sacado sin intención de darle, pero como no sabe ni sacarla correctamente le ha dado al sacarla ....pero es que es más, no veo justificado siquiera que la saqué, ya no te digo extenderla, y mucho menos golpear .....aunque sea sin querer .

En fin, el vídeo es muy esclarecedor y sospecho que va a tener repercusiones contra el policía local ....y así debe ser .

PD: si esperabas de mi corporativismo creo que pinchas en hueso, pues creo que se me conoce en este foro por muchas críticas ( si así lo considero) contra actuaciones policiales, o funcionamiento de los diferentes cuerpos policiales. Aquí he criticado desde los enchufismos hasta la propia celebración del día del pilar, o actuaciones como esta o la de los policías que se liaron a tiros en medio de la calle en Carabanchel para algo tan absurdo como disparar a las ruedas de un coche . Créeme si te digo que llevo tantos años en el cuerpo que conozco sus cloacas y no me verás defenderlo por sistema, y quizá odie más sus cloacas de lo que puedes hacerlo tú, pues esa mierda ensucia el buen trabajo que hacen muchos, y no hay nada que más me joda que por intereses de caciques tipo señor feudal se ensucie o menosprecie mi trabajo.


----------



## Llorón (28 Dic 2022)

Luego con los menas son unos cagados. Hay que tratar a la policía igual que como los trata los menas


----------



## supercuernos (28 Dic 2022)

Policía local es OXÍMORON


----------



## Shy (28 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, el sistema son todos , no veo a ningún policía defender al ciudadano QUE ES SU OBLIGACIÓN, encima se preocupan de apartar al que graba
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



La cara del sistema es cualquiera pagado por este que se preste a trabajar a favor del mal: policías, ejército, médicos, sanitarios, jueces, fiscales, funcionarios, políticos, etc.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Dic 2022)

Que ciudadano ni que pollas si es un cani de mierda


----------



## CuervoDrogado (28 Dic 2022)

Duro con el remero blando con el delincuente


----------



## Shy (28 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Hoy en día es imposible acabar con el sistema. Está demasiado implantado y hay muchos intereses para que siga así. Se pueden identificar cientos de miles de caras solo en España.
> 
> La solución histórica para los sistemas fallidos o que crean descontento social es el reset; guerra.



La identificación es el primer caso, el sistema necesita de gente que se preste a trabajar a favor del mal, si esa gente es identificada y se les trata como lo que realmente son el sistema tiene muy difícil su continuidad. El problema es el aborregamiento del ciudadano medio, la sociedad está dormida y es decadente, por eso ya ni siquiera es necesaria la aplicación de la fuerza para llevar a la dictadura a una civilización entera. El deterioro en los últimos años ha sido brutal y casi nadie es consciente de ello, de hecho muchos piensan que ahora se vive mejor. Vamos de cabeza a la eliminación de la propiedad y de las libertades mientras el hombre masa agradece las migajas que el sistema tiene a bien compartir con él.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Pues como "experto" te diré que la extensible está considerada un arma, si se saca toca escribir y justificarlo, y desde luego hay que hacerlo con las mismas normas que el resto de armas ( y de cualquier uso de fuerza ) : congruencia oportunidad y proporcionalidad.
> 
> Sospecho que este señor la ha sacado sin intención de darle, pero como no sabe ni sacarla correctamente le ha dado al sacarla ....pero es que es más, no veo justificado siquiera que la saqué, ya no te digo extenderla, y mucho menos golpear .....aunque sea sin querer .
> 
> ...



Mira bien el vídeo. El abuelete se saca la porra y le golpea en el rostro al ciudadano. ¿Accidente? No lo creo. Si sigues el vídeo verás como usa la porra para empujarle en la barriga y hacerle caer al suelo.


----------



## Duda Metódica (28 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Y en qué cojones te basas para decir que "*Entiendo que el malo es una buena pieza, y que probablemente se merezca los palos que se ha llevado y alguno más*"?
> Presupones que el malo es al que le han dado con una barra de acero en la boca, en base a los cojones de...???
> Pues eso, que presupones en base a nada, y que al que le han jodido se lo merecía, en base a nada.
> 
> ...



Según la nota del ayuntamiento, si el ciudadano aporreado ha hecho todo lo que dice la nota es malo muy malo. No me invento nada, me baso en lo que dicen los del ayuntamiento o es la version de los municipales. Si eso es así sin duda es una buena pieza. Creo que para cualquiera que sepa leer, eso está claro en mi post, del mismo modo que también digo que no estoy a favor de la actuación del policía y que no se puede tolerar que un policía actue así, de hecho opino que lo tendrían que expulsar. Y cacho mierda, tu y tu pm.


----------



## RayoSombrio (28 Dic 2022)

Son unos hijos de la gran puta. Durante años, pensé que realmente estaban ahí para velar por nuestra seguridad. Fue a raíz de sus actitudes chulescas y mafiosas en los inicios de la plandemia, cuando les perdí todo el respeto.


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Como abogado no tienes futuro chaval. Como perro del sistema eres ridículo hasta la náusea.



Y tu eres un hipócrita mariconazo que cuando te roben 4 moros vas a ir llorando a llamar al 112


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Pues viendo su eficiencia en lo relativo tanto al tiempo de respuesta como a su actuación reza porqué esos menas solo se lleven tu cartera y tu móvil sin agredirte o apuñalarte antes de que venga la policía (cuando ya se hayan ido los atracadores) para darte la opción de interponer una denuncia que acabará cogiendo polvo en lo más hondo de una pila de archivos en el sótano de la comisaria.



Por eso todos los menas tienen un monton de antecedentes penales y policiales?


----------



## Ghosterin (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Por eso todos los menas tienen un monton de antecedentes penales y policiales?



Tienen decenas de antecedentes por hurtos y otros delitos leves, cuyas sanciones suelen ser económicas, y como los menas son prácticamente siempre insolventes, pues se van "de rositas" a menos que cometan un delito grave como es el robo con violencia, o agresiones que requieran tratamiento hospitalario (los que no lo requieran se consideran delitos leves, con las mismas penas que vimos anteriormente), en cuyo caso es posible que pasen varios meses en la cárcel o incluso 2/3 años como mucho antes de ser liberados para seguir delinquiendo. Todo esto si son mayores de edad, ya que a los menores de edad como mucho los mandan al reformatorio... en el que ya están, dándoles impunidad casi absoluta.

Reconozco que lo descrito es un problema que concierne en mayor grado al poder legislativo seguido del judicial, aunque el ejecutivo (que es el que a través de Interior dicta que tiene que perseguir la Policía con mayor intensidad -por ejemplo las multas de aparcamiento respecto al comercio ilegal tipo "top manta"-, o como se gestionan las denuncias y las investigaciones policiales y que casos se archivan, se investigan o se cierran), del que depende la Policía, tampoco es que haya hecho en los últimos años nada para ganarse la confianza del ciudadano medio cotizante y pagador de impuestos.


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Y en qué cojones te basas para decir que "*Entiendo que el malo es una buena pieza, y que probablemente se merezca los palos que se ha llevado y alguno más*"?
> Presupones que el malo es al que le han dado con una barra de acero en la boca, en base a los cojones de...???
> Pues eso, que presupones en base a nada, y que al que le han jodido se lo merecía, en base a nada.
> 
> ...



Por si no lo sabes, cuando alguien habla de "los malos" ese alguien suele ser un policía, es parte de la jerga de esta mafia.
Se defienden entre ellos como si tienen que negar a su propia madre, el corporativismo de esta chusma no tiene comparación con otro gremio.
Que sepas también que en burbuja abundan y algunos incluso están apatrullando en vez de estar en la la calle protegiendo a la gente de bien de los delincuentes, que no los "malos".


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Tienen decenas de antecedentes por hurtos y otros delitos leves, cuyas sanciones suelen ser económicas, y como los menas son prácticamente siempre insolventes, pues se van "de rositas" a menos que cometan un delito grave como es el robo con violencia, o agresiones que requieran tratamiento hospitalario (los que no lo requieran se consideran delitos leves, con las mismas penas que vimos anteriormente), en cuyo caso es posible que pasen varios meses en la cárcel o incluso 2/3 años como mucho antes de ser liberados para seguir delinquiendo. Todo esto si son mayores de edad, ya que a los menores de edad como mucho los mandan al reformatorio... en el que ya están, dándoles impunidad casi absoluta.
> 
> Reconozco que lo descrito es un problema que concierne en mayor grado al poder legislativo seguido del judicial, aunque el ejecutivo (que es el que a través de Interior dicta que tiene que perseguir la Policía con mayor intensidad -por ejemplo las multas de aparcamiento respecto al comercio ilegal tipo "top manta"-, o como se gestionan las denuncias y las investigaciones policiales y que casos se archivan, se investigan o se cierran), del que depende la Policía, tampoco es que haya hecho en los últimos años nada para ganarse la confianza del ciudadano medio cotizante y pagador de impuestos.



También cometen robos con violencia que son de 2 a 5 años de prisión y salen libres porque el juez así lo ordena, de hecho los hurtos es lo menos común, la mayor parte son robos con violencia i/o intimidación. Has identificado bien a los actores que hacen que el proceso se estanque, si el mena acaba en el juzgado es porque alguien ha hecho su trabajo y te aseguro que los menas es un colectivo al que se le tiene muchas ganas y se va a muerte a por ellos a la mínima para ver si los meten en el trullo pero llega a un punto que ya depende del señor de la toga


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> *Sospecho que este señor la ha sacado sin intención de darle*,
> PD: *si esperabas de mi corporativismo creo que pinchas en hueso*,



No te digo lo que pienso, ya lo dejas tú bien claro.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (28 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Increíble la cantidad de chusma que justifica al perro de la porra.



El dia que les toque a ellos ya se acordaran cuando le den en las costillas con la porra


----------



## Javiser (28 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> No te digo lo que pienso, ya lo dejas tú bien claro.



Es que yo creo que la saca ( sin deber) y como la saca mal le da, pero por la forma de sacarla y la reacción posterior parece que hasta el mismo se sorprende. Sea como sea la ha cagado bien, y no debería ni haberla sacado, aunque no le diese, y ya si le da, aunque no lo pretendiese, peor.

Di lo que piensas, no te cortes , todo es debatible


----------



## Javiser (28 Dic 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Mira bien el vídeo. El abuelete se saca la porra y le golpea en el rostro al ciudadano. ¿Accidente? No lo creo. Si sigues el vídeo verás como usa la porra para empujarle en la barriga y hacerle caer al suelo.



No he visto el vídeo completo, ahora lo miro. Me he centrado en el golpe y me parece que el tío se queda pillado, como si no esperase que le iba a dar. De todas maneras no hay justificación para sacar la extensible, no se ve un riesgo ninguno, y si le da encima sin querer es porque encima es un inútil, porque hay formas de sacarla para que eso no pase se extiende para arriba o para abajo, pero nunca volteando hacia delante porque pasan estas cosas , además hay un triángulo rojo donde nunca se debe golpear .

Si es a posta o no no lo sé, yo creo que no, pero es que da lo mismo, no tiene justificación ninguna y aún siendo sin querer la van a decir ¿No ha dado usted un curso para habilitarle el uso de la extensible?, Además que no toca sacarla coño, que no hay quien justifiqué eso.


Edito para decir que he visto el vídeo completo y veo que se le ha ido la cabeza cosa mala. Ya dudo de si es a posta o no, se me hace difícil pensar que lo ha hecho a posta porque sabe que se le cae el pelo, pero también es cierto que ese uso absurdo se le va a caer el pelo aún sin ser a posta y aún así la ha sacado , así que yo que se, igual es que ha hecho chispa y se le ha ido la pinza, pero es que con una extensible de metal a un tío le das ahí y le puedes matar, y suerte ha tenido el tío encima. Se le ha pirado pero bien


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Es que yo creo que la saca ( sin deber) y como la saca mal le da, pero por la forma de sacarla y la reacción posterior parece que hasta el mismo se sorprende. Sea como sea la ha cagado bien, y no debería ni haberla sacado, aunque no le diese, y ya si le da, aunque no lo pretendiese, peor.
> 
> Di lo que piensas, no te cortes , todo es debatible



Joder que le da ha propósito, lo ve un ciego, a no ser que sea poli.


----------



## Javiser (28 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Joder que le da ha propósito, lo ve un ciego, a no ser que sea poli.



Mira mi mensaje de arriba..concretamente el final


----------



## Snowball (28 Dic 2022)

Príncipe Saiyan dijo:


> La policía es nuestra enemiga. Hay que empezar a tratarla como tal



Más bien

No es nuestra amiga

Como tampoco lo son los "sanitario"


----------



## Covaleda (28 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Gandaluces disfrutando lo votado!! Jajajajja



Así es:







La policía progre-comunista a porrazos con la gente por la calle.
Pero ya llegará su hora.

PD: No eres más tonto porque no te entrenas.


----------



## u n o (28 Dic 2022)

OTRA AGRESIÓN DE LA POLICÍA-Trotapoker TV







trotapoker.tv


----------



## La Tabiques (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Y tu eres un hipócrita mariconazo que cuando te roben 4 moros vas a ir llorando a llamar al 112



cuando te roben 4 moros , pues te han robado 4 moros y has pagado impuestos para que unos musculitos tatuados pagen hipotecas para la karen que los ha cazado y estos / estas se den paseillos y para casa ...... 

cuanto antes sepamos que no hay nadie al volante mejor para todos


----------



## Covaleda (28 Dic 2022)

A poco que el abogado de la víctima sea espabilado, los cinco años de talego no se los quita nadie al pitufo.
Lesiones agravadas de manual.
Y eso aparte de inhabilitaciones e indemnización.


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Mira mi mensaje de arriba..concretamente el final



Ahí ya estoy de acuerdo, yo creo que cortocircuita y por una centésima de segundo igual quiso retroceder pero ya lo habia hecho, y a lo hecho pecho. 
Solo tiene esos fallos quien es propenso a cometerlos.
Lo que tienes razón es la cantidad de errores que comete en 10 segundos.


----------



## Tons of Fear (28 Dic 2022)

La única lealtad de la policía es con aquellos que pueden incrementar o reducir su nivel de vida.


----------



## Javiser (28 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ahí ya estoy de acuerdo, yo creo que cortocircuita y por una centésima de segundo igual quiso retroceder pero ya lo habia hecho, y a lo hecho pecho.
> Solo tiene esos fallos quien es propenso a cometerlos.
> Lo que tienes razón es la cantidad de errores que comete en 10 segundos.



Es que se queda pillado. Pierde los nervios cosa mala, y hombre, hay circunstancias difíciles que es posible perder los nervios, aunque es difícil perderlos así, pero a falta de saber que ha pasado antes, ahí no lo parece . No es ni de lejos una de esas circunstancias, el tío está relativamente tranquilo, controlable y no se le violento, ni una amenaza. Repito, no sé qué habrá pasado antes, pero es que aunque antes el tío fuese el mismo diablo, en el momento del vídeo está tranquilo y habría bajado y mucho el nivel entonces , por tanto ya tampoco entiendo que pueda perder los nervios.

Los que si se quedan pillados son los compañeros , en ese momento no saben ni que hacer , les pilla por sorpresa y no reaccionan .

Yo estoy seguro que ese tío va a tener muuuuchos problemas , y seguramente penales , coño, y merecidos


----------



## Eremita (28 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Toman a la gente por imbéciles, y la verdad es que tienen razón: La gente es absolutamente imbécil y se merece todo lo malo que le pase
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306940
> 
> ...



El típico prenda que conduce por la acera y si atropella a un niño, anciano...tenemos que escuchar: los pulinsias no acen naaa, con lo malos malísimos nu sa hatreben jolines!!!


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Así es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte de los ayuntamientos, la policia local tambien esta ordenada por las Comunidades autonomas mediante disposiciones. Tienen tambien la potestad sancionadora a elementos como este.

Informate un poco pedazo de anormal antes de abrir el boqueron jajajajajaja


----------



## Murnau (28 Dic 2022)

La única duda que queda es si la familia y amigos del golpeado, le echarán una manta por encima al chuloputas y le practicarán una detención reglamentaria bajo la ley de seguridad ciudadana que corrija su comportamiento. Así me lo contaron una vez en un pueblo con uno de estos que iba haceindo lo que quería, le echaron una sábana o similar por encima, y todo el pueblo participó de la somanta que le metieron. Después de eso, al parecer, estaba más manso. Todo lo demás es palabrería.


----------



## Murnau (28 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> El típico prenda que conduce por la acera y si atropella a un niño, anciano...tenemos que escuchar: los pulinsias no acen naaa, con lo malos malísimos nu sa hatreben jolines!!!



Muy fácil, que lleven cámaras que grabe todo y vaya directo a la central, pero en este estercolero corrupto no interesa.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Aparte de los ayuntamientos, la policia local tambien esta ordenada por las Comunidades autonomas mediante disposiciones. Tienen tambien la potestad sancionadora a elementos como este.
> 
> Informate un poco pedazo de anormal antes de abrir el boqueron jajajajajaja



SUBNORMAL, la policía LOCAL, que depende del AYUNTAMIENTO.
Mongol. Ayuntamiento de rojos de mierda, acordes con la policía local que son sus putos empleados. Rojos como tú.
Vuelve a la escuela anda, que falta te hace.

Y qué coño estás hablando de sanciones, si aquí estamos ante un delito penal en toda regla.
¿Eres menor de edad o algo así?


----------



## Murnau (28 Dic 2022)

Yo vi a uno que nos entrenaba decir, que el delegado del gobierno les ordenó coger a una embarazada que estaba en la puerta del banco y tirarla dentro de una fuente, y lo tienen que hacer y puuuunto.


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> El típico prenda que conduce por la acera y si atropella a un niño, anciano...tenemos que escuchar: los pulinsias no acen naaa, *con lo malos malísimos nu sa hatreben jolines!!!*



Y no negarás que algo de eso hay. ¿O igual nos quieres decir que el municipal hubiera actuado así con un etniano?


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> SUBNORMAL, la policía LOCAL, que depende del AYUNTAMIENTO.
> Mongol. Ayuntamiento de rojos de mierda, acordes con la policía local que son sus putos empleados.
> Vuelve a la escuela anda, que falta te hace.



Que nooo puto soriano subnormal!!

Te pongo los extractos de la ley de la Junta de Gandalucia donde se le atribuyen competencias sobre la policia local.
Leetelo que te vendra bien para dejar de hacer el mongolo.

_LEY 13/2001, de 11 de diciembre, de Coordinación de las Policías Locales.


Artículo 56. Funciones.
Los Cuerpos de la Policía Local ejercerán las funciones seña-
ladas en la Ley Orgánica de Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad.
Previo convenio entre la Administración de la Junta de
Andalucía y los respectivos municipios, que habrá de contem-
plar expresamente las compensaciones económicas, también
podrán ejercer en su término municipal las siguientes:
1. Velar por el cumplimiento de las disposiciones y órdenes
singulares dictadas por los órganos de la Comunidad
Autónoma.
2. La vigilancia y protección de personas, órganos, edificios,
establecimientos y dependencias de la Comunidad Autónoma y
de sus entes instrumentales, garantizando el normal funciona-
miento de las instalaciones y la seguridad de los usuarios de sus
servicios.
3. La inspección de las actividades sometidas a la ordena-
ción o disciplina de la Comunidad Autónoma, denunciando
toda actividad ilícita.
4. El uso de la coacción en orden a la ejecución forzosa de
los actos o disposiciones de la propia Comunidad Autónoma_.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Que nooo subnormaaaal!!
> 
> Te pongo los extractos de la ley de la Junta de Gandalucia donde se le atribuyen competencias sobre la policia local.
> Leetelo que te vendra bien para dejar de hacer el mongolo.
> ...



Retrasado mental, la policía LOCAL son empleados del AYUNTAMIENTO, que es quien convoca, quien organiza y quien paga.
TUS CAMARADAS ROJOS, esos que sacan porras extensibles para pegar a la gente, del ayuntamiento de ROJOS que es Jerez.








El Ayuntamiento de Jerez abre un expediente tras el vídeo viral de la agresión de un policía local a un joven


«Se actuará en consecuencia», ha dicho el concejal de Seguridad Ciudadana



www.lavozdigital.es




Y ahora pon otra vez eso de disfrutar lo votado que no nos hemos reído bastante de ti.

Y ya si pones otra normativa ordenadora de la Andalucía gobernada por los ROJOS, tus camaradas (2001), para intentar escurrir el bulto como la babosa que eres, ya lo bordas.


----------



## pandillero (28 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Que nooo puto soriano subnormal!!
> 
> Te pongo los extractos de la ley de la Junta de Gandalucia donde se le atribuyen competencias sobre la policia local.
> Leetelo que te vendra bien para dejar de hacer el mongolo.
> ...



No os lieis.
Un policía local o municipal no tiene ninguna autoridad ni puede desempeñar ninguna función en el municipio de al lado, fuera de su municipio no tiene ninguna autoridad.
Otra cosa es que haya leyes autonómicas o estatales que regulen el funcionamiento de las policías locales, como la que citas, que dice de hacer cumplir ciertas disposiciones o normas autonómicas, pero logicamente solo en su municipio.


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ñiñiñiñi...



Ya has leido la ley?? Pues ahora a mamar rabo por subnormal que no tiene ni puta idea jajajajja


----------



## Covaleda (28 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ya has leido la ley?? Pues ahora a mamar rabo por subnormal que no tiene ni puta idea jajajajja





Pollepolle dijo:


> Gandaluces disfrutando lo votado!! Jajajajja





Covaleda dijo:


> Así es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eremita (28 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Y no negarás que algo de eso hay. ¿O igual nos quieres decir que el municipal hubiera actuado así con un etniano?



Francamente no lo sé. Las ONJetas pro sarna, se quejan de racismo, mucha gente opina como tú...yo miro las estadísticas de condenados, y veo que la proporción de extranjeros es muy elevada. La estadística de las detenciones, no me dice mucho, pues a la más mínima te pueden detener, me parece más fiable fijarme en los condenados.

Y en mi opinión, un delincuente habitual no se expone haciendo el tonto, como nuestro Nini conductor por las aceras. El choro profesional, conoce el protocolo y sabe que el de la sartén, pega sartenazos.


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> cuando te roben 4 moros , pues te han robado 4 moros y has pagado impuestos para que unos musculitos tatuados pagen hipotecas para la karen que los ha cazado y estos / estas se den paseillos y para casa ......
> 
> cuanto antes sepamos que no hay nadie al volante mejor para todos



Eso está muy bien pero en el mundo real todo el mundo llama a la mínima que les pase algo, todo son pestes para la policía hasta que te roban y los necesitas. Hipocresía se llama. Si realmente creéis que la policía no sirve para nada el día que la necesitéis no llaméis al 112, sed consecuentes con vuestra ideología


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Dic 2022)

La linde se acaba pero los tontos seguis jajajajaa


----------



## algemeine (28 Dic 2022)

Espero que empapelen bien al violento con pistola.


----------



## Erik morden (28 Dic 2022)

La víctima es blanca?,otra más


----------



## Covaleda (28 Dic 2022)

algemeine dijo:


> Espero que empapelen bien al violento con pistola.



Es que si con lo que ha hecho no va palante, es de irse buscando otro país en el que vivir, directamente.


----------



## reconvertido (28 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



¿ES LEGAL QUE AGENTES DE LOS FFCCSE VAYAN ENMASCARADOS SIN QUE SE LES PUEDA IDENTIFICAR?
Sólo lo he visto en regímenes represivos


----------



## Luxfero (28 Dic 2022)

@Furymundo


----------



## Niño prodigio (28 Dic 2022)

Grande el monaguillo grabandolo


----------



## reconvertido (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Penalmente Lesiones, disciplinariamente otras cosas



disciplinariamente otras cosas
¿Cómo puede poner un Ciudadano agredido (y aquí entra intimidación y prevalimiento) una queja para que además de los CCiv y CP entre el código disciplinario interno?

Ojito, que si el funcionario no da su identificación y los demás tampoco, se enrta en muchso delitos, incluido MÍNIMO el de encubrimiento.
Que una cosa cosa es que hasta ahora se os haya pasado, y otra lo que es.
Y Asuntos Internos debe empezar a tomar cartas en estos asuntos de encubrimiento, mal llamado "corporativismo".


----------



## reconvertido (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos



Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos
Claro que lo son.
Mira como actúa todo el grupo de policías.
Delinquiendo.
No le ayudan ante lo que según tu es un accidente, siguen hostigándole y agrediéndole.

A ver si asuntos internos lo ve.
No entiendo cómo no actúa de oficio.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos
> Claro que lo son.
> Mira como actúa todo el grupo de policías.
> Delinquiendo.
> ...



Lesiones agravadas para el autor.
Omisión del deber de socorro para sus cómplices.
Y eso, solo de entrada.


----------



## reconvertido (28 Dic 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Luego se extrañarán que nadie colabore ni les quiera ni les ayude, cuando menos.



Solos.
Están SOLOS.


----------



## reconvertido (28 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Lesiones agravadas para el autor.
> Omisión del deber de socorro para sus cómplices.
> Y eso, solo de entrada.



Yo lo que veo es encubrimiento de los compiyoguis del aprendiz de Bruce Lee, por no denunciarle.

¿O si ve ese movimiento entre dos civiles no tienen claro que es un DELITO?
¿En qué cambia con su compiyogui?
Pues eso.
ENCUBRIMIENTO.


----------



## Knightfall (28 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> disciplinariamente otras cosas
> ¿Cómo puede poner un Ciudadano agredido (y aquí entra intimidación y prevalimiento) una queja para que además de los CCiv y CP entre el código disciplinario interno?
> 
> Ojito, que si el funcionario no da su identificación y los demás tampoco, se enrta en muchso delitos, incluido MÍNIMO el de encubrimiento.
> ...





reconvertido dijo:


> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos
> Claro que lo son.
> Mira como actúa todo el grupo de policías.
> Delinquiendo.
> ...



Falta ver que escribieron entre todos sobre esa actuación para ver si los demás son complices o han informado de la mala actuación


----------



## CASA (28 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Así es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando era joven, Jerez era un sitio genial. Mucha gente de Cádiz ibamos a salir por la noche por allí a la zona del Porvenir. Y eso que en Cádiz había toda la marcha que quisiera, pero era una ciudad genial. Yo iba mucho a la opera al Santa Marta. Un sitio bonito, super agradable, para comer, salir y vivir. Gente de la provincia se iba a vivir allí porque la vivienda era muchísimo más barata que en Cádiz, o El Puerto, etc. Hay gitanos, pero en aquella época no eran problemáticos, gente bastante integrada. Recuerdo ir al Festival de la Bulería en verano y había unas chavalas gitanas que eran auténticas bellezas. 

Creo que todos estos años la mayoría de ayuntamientos han sido del PSOE. Ahora amigos que viven allí y gente que ha ido de visita me comentan que es el Bronx. 

Tienen una alcaldesa guapa, guapa, con su estilazo y sus Blahniks para las fotos oficiales . Y una ristra de escándalos uno detrás de otro.


----------



## reconvertido (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Falta ver que escribieron entre todos sobre esa actuación para ver si los demás son complices o han informado de la mala actuación



Tienes razón en eso al 100%.

Para que veas que no soy parcial.


----------



## fayser (28 Dic 2022)

Cuando son cinco contra uno que además se ve que no es violento, se comportan así, como matones de discoteca.

Cuando se vuelven las tornas entonces se comportan como campeones de los cien metros lisos...


----------



## Furymundo (28 Dic 2022)

Luxfero dijo:


> @Furymundo



yeee creo que lo he visto en canal 5 radio hoy


----------



## Furymundo (28 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Es la España que TU quieres, vota PSOE



vota SOROS
no tu asi que da igual que votes


----------



## Furymundo (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos



 
nop
depende de quien ha colaborado en tapar la cagada
como esos compis del poli malote


----------



## stuka (28 Dic 2022)

En los 80-90, los canicías ponderaban muy mucho sus actuaciones...SIN CÁMARAS.

HOY EN DÍA...con cámaras de todo tipo, los perros actúan a cuchillo.

Pensad en esto y en el avance de la libertad y sociedad.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Policías locales...
> De todas formas son unas lesiones dolosas con alevosía súbita, como mínimo. El juez le va a inhabilitar unos cuantos años y ya depende del régimen disciplinario que tenga que le echen o no, yo apuesto a que sí



que juez ni que leches.
si actua el juez es porque hay video
y como que tienen que disimular el estado de derecho ese que dicen que hay


----------



## Furymundo (28 Dic 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Golpea, supuestamente, en la cabeza, al desplegar la extensible???
> 
> Si es así, y si es intencionado, eso está prohibido, sólo pueden golpear a brazos y piernas, y, bajo ciertas circunstancias, al tronco.
> 
> ...



jombre
depende........


----------



## Furymundo (28 Dic 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> ¿A que no adivinan qué partido gobierna en el hay-untamiento de Jerez de la Frontera?
> 
> Una pista es un partido que se llena la boca de progresismo y se permite repartir carnets de demócrata...



gobierna el regimen del 78 en toda España.


----------



## stuka (28 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> A ese pitufo de mierda se le ha caído el pelo. Menudo hijo de puta gañán.




No le va a pasar nada. No os enteráis.

Y al que crea que se lo merece por ser sudaca o cualquier otra mierda...que piense que eso mismo le puede ocurrir a tu hijo.

Una sociedad equilibrada y justa no puede dejarse al arbitrio de matones de discoteca. La rectitud y dureza tiene que provenir desde lo más alto de las instituciones, no al capricho de cualquier macarra de uniforme.

Como no se ponga fin a esto, nos vemos en Venezuela 2.0.



"Guante de seda en puño de hierro". Así debe ser una sociedad avanzada.


----------



## La Tabiques (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Eso está muy bien pero en el mundo real todo el mundo llama a la mínima que les pase algo, todo son pestes para la policía hasta que te roban y los necesitas. Hipocresía se llama. Si realmente creéis que la policía no sirve para nada el día que la necesitéis no llaméis al 112, sed consecuentes con vuestra ideología



Relájate aquí nadie hace nada gratis , ….. ni es generoso con los demás ….

si uno paga impuestos pues ya está pagado el servicio de protección al ciudadano Si no te lo cobrasen vía impuestos por Adelantado podrías darle dinero y un encargo a la Mafia local …..

pero a día de hoy los que se supone que estos son los que defienden y por eso cobran

A los ciudadanos a la vista esta, que a la mínima los Ostian Con porras extensibles con punta de acero ……

quizás si el chaval tuviese otra para defenderse, se la mete por el culo al pitufo media ostia


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Dic 2022)

Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma.


----------



## stuka (28 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma.




Tío, no se trata de comunistas o fascistas.

La cosa va de autoritarismo de castas y élites. No va de izquierdas y derechas.

La cosa va de *"Arriba y abajo"*


----------



## Joputa (28 Dic 2022)

En muchos países llevan cámaras siempre encendidas, obligatoriamente. Aquí no las necesitan, tienen presunción de veracidad.


----------



## waukegan (28 Dic 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Me parece bien. A saber lo que estaba haciendo el gordo ese.
> Hay que bajar los humos rápido a la gentuza que no respeta a la autoridad, que esto se está yendo de las manos.



La autoridad no se gana con acciones como esta. Está claro que el trabajo de la policía es tratar con indeseables el 90% del tiempo. Es posble, e incluso probable, que el que sale en el vídeo, lo sea. Pero también está claro que, en el excelente sueldo que se les paga en comparación con otros trabajadores de similar cualificación, está lidiar con estas personas y mantener el control de la situación. El vídeo demuestra que ese agente (y lo que le acompañan) no está a la altura. Como consecuencia, deslegitima al conjunto de la policía.


----------



## risto mejido (28 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Claro la acción penal busca el castigo del delincuente y en el modelo judicial español la propia sentencia penal establece las medidas civiles compensatorias. Todo eso de oficio.
> 
> El que se lleva la leche podría tanto ejercer acciones penales (querellarse por las lesiones) en paralelo al ministerio fiscal y acciones civiles, demandando por una indemnización en función de las lesiones, de la rehabilitación, y básicamente de las ganas de venganza que tenga
> 
> ...



dios te oiga


----------



## Wein (28 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se nota que le ha dado sin querer pero ha metido la gamba, se le va a caer el pelo



Que le ha dado sin querer dice. Le da queriendo.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> Claro la acción penal busca el castigo del delincuente y en el modelo judicial español la propia sentencia penal establece las medidas civiles compensatorias. Todo eso de oficio.
> 
> El que se lleva la leche podría tanto ejercer acciones penales (querellarse por las lesiones) en paralelo al ministerio fiscal y acciones civiles, demandando por una indemnización en función de las lesiones, de la rehabilitación, y básicamente de las ganas de venganza que tenga
> 
> ...



Perfectamente explicado.


----------



## ray merryman (28 Dic 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Que le ha dado sin querer dice. Le da queriendo.



Yo después de ver el vídeo muchas veces llegó a la misma conclusión.
O bien es un hijo de puta que ha entrenado ese movimiento frente al espejo rollo taxi driver pero con la porra cientos de veces o su intención era sacarla así de sopetón para pegarle pero en otra parte del cuerpo y le ha dado de lleno en la boca.
Ni repitiendo 100 veces la jugada le sale así de bien al hijo de puta ese.


----------



## pepinox (28 Dic 2022)

Contra manteros y rateros, llegar tarde a los avisos a ver si ya no están.

Contra ciudadanos desarmados, ataques violentos sin previo aviso.

Fuertes con el débil, débiles con el fuerte. Policía Municipal de Jerez, para proteger y servir. Gracias por el servicio.


----------



## F650 (29 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> "Una buena pieza"... uffff..., una buena pieza de qué???, el agredido está en una actitud dialogante, si ha cometido algún tipo de delito se le detiene y punto por muy buena pieza que sea, hasta que alguien no ofrece algún tipo de resistencia no se le reduce y mucho menos se le agrede, por muy buena pieza que se sea, que eso de "buena pieza" me lo tengo que creer porque lo dices tú el quiosquero de mi barrio.
> 
> Lo que se ve en el vídeo es evidente y justificar eso que se ve en el vídeo en base a "algo haría", "era un pieza", "le miró mal" o la soplapollez que me digas, me limpio el culo, mamarracho limpiabotas.



Un pieza no se queda pasmao después del porrazo en la boca. Se ve que es un pelele el recibidor del porrazo.


----------



## César Borgia (29 Dic 2022)

El Pocholo , con ese apodo me imagino el resto............


----------



## Scire (29 Dic 2022)

Tal vez el agredido sea un pieza y el policía haya hecho un servicio a la ciudad partiéndole la boca al primero, pero con la fama que se ha ganado el Cuerpo de Caballería durante la pandemia, no me da ninguna pena que echen a uno de esos nazis y de paso lo entrullen.


----------



## elviejo (29 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Eso está muy bien pero en el mundo real todo el mundo llama a la mínima que les pase algo, todo son pestes para la policía hasta que te roban y los necesitas. Hipocresía se llama. Si realmente creéis que la policía no sirve para nada el día que la necesitéis no llaméis al 112, sed consecuentes con vuestra ideología



Es gracioso que hables de ideología cuando la policía hace mucho tiempo que se ha vendido al poder político, en vez de defender al ciudadano.

Sólo faltaría que después de los impuestos que pagamos los funcionarios caballeros cobrarán por no hacer nada...

¡Oh wait!

Desgraciadamente lo que mejor hace la poli es poner multitas y cumplir órdenes ilegales como las de los Estados de alarma.

Qué ha sido una vergüenza ver cómo se abusa del delito de desobediencia sin que haya ni una dimisión.

Los de las ffccssee deberían de estar avergonzados


----------



## Blackmoon (29 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Toman a la gente por imbéciles, y la verdad es que tienen razón: La gente es absolutamente imbécil y se merece todo lo malo que le pase
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306940
> 
> ...



Les ha faltado decir que se sacó una pistola de la bota con los dientes mientras estaba esposado y se pegó 7 tiros en la espalda...

Putos delincuentes de uniforme!


----------



## Ignatius (29 Dic 2022)

Yo ya abrí los ojos con la policía durante el encierro ilegal, ahí me quedó claro que no están para defender al ciudadano. Pero vamos, ni de lejos.

El ayuntamiento dice que le ha abierto un expediente "informativo", no sé quién tiene menos vergüenza. 

El tweet original tiene ya millones de visualizaciones, espero que el agredido esté bien asesorado por un abogado y le busque la ruina al agresor.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (29 Dic 2022)

A ese hijo de la gran puta habría que darle de hostias hasta dejarlo sin un puto diente, luego meterlo en prisión diez años como mínimo, y por supuesto no trabajar nunca más en esa profesión.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> disciplinariamente otras cosas
> ¿Cómo puede poner un Ciudadano agredido (y aquí entra intimidación y prevalimiento) una queja para que además de los CCiv y CP entre el código disciplinario interno?
> 
> Ojito, que si el funcionario no da su identificación y los demás tampoco, se enrta en muchso delitos, incluido MÍNIMO el de encubrimiento.
> ...



de quien depende Asuntos Internos ?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Y tu eres un hipócrita mariconazo que cuando te roben 4 moros vas a ir llorando a llamar al 112



Tu eres un caricia que no vales una mierda. 

Maricon tu padre.

HIJO PUTA.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Les ha faltado decir que se sacó una pistola de la bota con los dientes mientras estaba esposado y se pegó 7 tiros en la espalda...
> 
> Putos delincuentes de uniforme!



los primeros que deberian grabar sus actuaciones son ellos. 
pero claro se saben que son ESCORIA.

asi que ahora me tengo que creer lo que diga la poli.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Dic 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Tal vez el agredido sea un pieza y el policía haya hecho un servicio a la ciudad partiéndole la boca al primero, pero con la fama que se ha ganado el Cuerpo de Caballería durante la pandemia, no me da ninguna pena que echen a uno de esos nazis y de paso lo entrullen.



no veo a ningun nazi en el cuerpo de policia
de hecho serian todos bolivarianos pues ese es el tipo de poder al que sirven.


----------



## espada de madera (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma.



El tonto del social-comunismo acude -no tan puntual en esta ocasión- a su cita.
Da igual de lo que se hable en el hilo. La culpa es del social-comunismo.

Lo que no nos dice este imbécil es que si están en el gobierno un subnormal (como él), un travelo con síndrome de down y una puta cazallera, es gracias a él y a subnormales como él. Y no solo con el apoyo de independentistas, locas del coño y hasta de una banda de asesinos.

Un aplauso, subnormalito.








*GRACIAS SUBNORMAL*
sin vuestra inestimable colaboración no lo hubiera conseguido






.​


----------



## tartesius (29 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Yo después de ver el vídeo muchas veces llegó a la misma conclusión.
> O bien es un hijo de puta que ha entrenado ese movimiento frente al espejo rollo taxi driver pero con la porra cientos de veces o su intención era sacarla así de sopetón para pegarle pero en otra parte del cuerpo y le ha dado de lleno en la boca.
> Ni repitiendo 100 veces la jugada le sale así de bien al hijo de puta ese.



Hay un arte marcial completo con la katana que estudia cómo dar una estocada en el gesto de desenvainar la espada. Exactamente igual que este ha hecho con la porra.

Yo apuesto que es un flipado pendenciero y matón que ha ensayado el movimiento muchas veces.


----------



## espada de madera (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma.



Tómate unos canapés, gilipollas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Tómate unos canapés, gilipollas.




Venga, CM del P$OE giliprogre llorón y gilipollas, a llorar al ignore.


----------



## espada de madera (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma.



No te los tomes todos de golpe, a ver si te van a sentar mal.
Además, ya sabéis que cuando se terminen los pocos que quedan *YA NO HAY MÁS*.

Cuando te los termines, aquí tienes, la receta, gilipollas.

*Recetas OK diario*
canapés de mierda rancios baratos malos
de los que os dan a los gilipollas

canapés paco de mierda OK Diario


----------



## espada de madera (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Venga, giliprogre llorón y gilipollas, al ignore.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307761



jajaja, menudo gilipollas estás hecho
No das para más

Si están en el gobierno los giliprogres es por tu puta culpa, PAYASO.
*Os han ganado un subnormal, un travelo y una puta cazallera.*
No se te caerá la puta cara de *vergüenza*, so gilipollas.




*GILIPOLLAS




.*​


----------



## espada de madera (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307761



Sí, ésta que pones en la foto es la que os ha ganado, GILIPOLLAS.
Ya hay que ser gilipollas.
No se os caerá la puta cara de vergüenza, GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## espada de madera (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> VAMOS A ESPECULAR CON LA VIVIENDA



Estos os han ganado, GILIPOLLAS:










Estos os han ganado, GILIPOLLAS:








Estos os han ganado, GILIPOLLAS:














*GILIPOLLAS







.*​


----------



## espada de madera (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Venga, CM del P$OE giliprogre llorón y gilipollas, a llorar al ignore.






*¿CM del P$OE?*
TÚ LO QUE ERES ES GILIPOLLAS



.​


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (29 Dic 2022)

Una hostia totalmente fuera de contexto.

Cuando un chulo de estos muere de cualquier manera no se puede evitar esbozar una irónica sonrisa.


----------



## espada de madera (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ayyyy, aaaayyyy, que hay inseguridad jurídica, aaaayyyyy



Jajaja, y me llama CM él a mí. Y llorón. Jajaja.
*Una tía que dice que hay que prohibir los despidos ¡y va y os gana!*
No sois subnormales, no, ¡qué va!

Os han ganado éstos, no se os caerá la puta cara de vergüenza, hijos de puta.
¡Ya hay que hacerlo mal y ser gilipollas!














*GILIPOLLAS






.*​


----------



## Aeneas (29 Dic 2022)

¿Qué cojones es un "expediente informativo"? Suena a chorrada burocrática para tranquilizar a borregos, rojos y maricones.


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Dic 2022)

Que puto asco de perros asquerosos del estado, y saldrán impunes como siempre.

Y la misma puta repulsión me causan el resto de maderos que están ahí mirando, seguro que si el ciudadano se defiende lo matan entre todos, malditos bastardos.

ACAB, tu también Paco de telemáticos, muerte a la puta policía al servicio de los criminales.


----------



## Ouiea (29 Dic 2022)

No tiene dignidad ni honor?
Pues hágase madero, señor!


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Dic 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Qué tendrá que ver. Son sus perros y les da igual el collar que les pongan mientras les den bien de comer.









Algunos no llegarán a enterarse nunca de este ciclo


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Con los médicos pasa esto, si un médico hace una negligencia y mata a un paciente el malo es el médico
> Si un policía hace una negligencia todo el colectivo son los malos



El COLECTIVO médico ha demostrado durante la pandemia ser un conglomerado de esbirros matasanos de mierda, auténtica purria de asesinos cobarde y criminal.

Al igual que el COLECTIVO policial.

Lo que si compro es que hay y seguirá habiendo INDIVIDUOS decentes, pero mientras sean tan cobardes como para seguir mirando a otro lado e incluso encubriendo de manera activa, en lugar de parar los pies a sus compañeros, me dan el mismo ascazo que los malos. Puede que incluso MÁS


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Dic 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Sí, desgraciadamente es así.
> 
> Los que tenemos amigos del colegio y del instituto que son policías, nos cuesta mucho más generalizar.
> 
> ...



Si los que dices no están tarados no cumplen su labor de defender al ciudadano incluso de otros maderos corruptos sadicos hijos de puta, son igual de malos o peores.

Venga cuenta alguna historia de tus conocidos maderos, de como se enfrentan a estos hijos de puta y les impiden que maltraten a la gente por pura diversión sádica y acomplejada, si es que existen esas historias.

Pd: también conozco maderos decentes, pero ni uno solo que tenga medio testículo para enfrentar esas actitudes criminales en compañeros,, no hablemos ya de superiores.


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es encubrimiento de los compiyoguis del aprendiz de Bruce Lee, por no denunciarle.
> 
> ¿O si ve ese movimiento entre dos civiles no tienen claro que es un DELITO?
> ¿En qué cambia con su compiyogui?
> ...



Que cojones no denunciarle??? La obligación del resto de policías (por llamarlos algo) es detener al compañero hijo Puta y ponerlo a disposición judicial, al mismo tiempo deberían buscar ayuda médica para la víctima. Cualquier otra cosa ES COLABORAR E INCUMPLIR SU OBLIGACIÓN.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Dic 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> No son tan subiditos con los etnianos.



Porque tienen el valor de vengarse y matarlo allí mismo.

Deberíamos copiar algunas de sus buenas costumbres.


----------



## reconvertido (29 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que cojones no denunciarle??? La obligación del resto de policías (por llamarlos algo) es detener al compañero hijo Puta y ponerlo a disposición judicial, al mismo tiempo deberían buscar ayuda médica para la víctima. Cualquier otra cosa ES COLABORAR E INCUMPLIR SU OBLIGACIÓN.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Paso a paso.
Habrá que pasar por fases.

De encubridores y colaboradores/co-autores.
A no colaboradores/co-autores.
A no encubridores.
Para finalmente a ser policías, detener la agresión y detener ipso facto al compañero que comete delitos.


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Dic 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Es una porra extensible de acero, ¿no? recuerdo la noticia, de hace como un año en la que hablaban de dotar a la policía nacional , antidisturbios, con ellos, no sabía q los llevara la local.
> Hablaban en esa noticia de cursos de capacitación (supongo que pq son cosa seria) y de lo que habían costado.



Los antidisturbios tienen permitido llevar eso?

Lo digo por las futuras batallas campales contra la policía, habrá que armarse equitativamente (teniendo en cuenta la armadura que llevan y sus tácticas militares, hablo de coctel molotov para arriba)


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se ve claramente como se acerca a ver el destrozo que ha hecho y al no ver nada visible (todavía) le empuja y sigue hasta las últimas consecuencias. Si vas a hacer daño no te reprimes así antes de empujarlo. El tio se pensaba que no le iba a dar con la extensible al abrirla cruzada



Si como cuando Juan Carlos estaba enseñando la pistola a su hermanito y "sin querer" la dejó cargada con bala en la recámara le quitó el seguro y apretó el gatillo con el cañón apuntando hacia su cara a quemarropa.


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Y tu un ignorante y un hipócrita que puede llamar a la patrulla canina cuando le atraquen 4 menas



O eres madero y te defiendes de los ataques a tu asquerosa profesión de esbirros o eres tonto.

Si te atacan 4 menas los maderos jamás van a salvarte, mejor reza a jesucristo o a la patrulla canina como dices, los perros del estado solo aparecerán en el caso de que te defiendas y vayas ganando, a pegarte a ti y llevarte ante un juez para pagar una jugosa indemnización a dichos menas.

Sinceramente, me darías menos asco si fueras tonto, que si fueras madero defendiendo a esta asquerosa institución que es la canicía.


----------



## Knightfall (29 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> O eres madero y te defiendes de los ataques a tu asquerosa profesión de esbirros o eres tonto.
> 
> Si te atacan 4 menas los maderos jamás van a salvarte, mejor reza a jesucristo o a la patrulla canina como dices, los perros del estado solo aparecerán en el caso de que te defiendas y vayas ganando, a pegarte a ti y llevarte ante un juez para pagar una jugosa indemnización a dichos menas.
> 
> Sinceramente, me darías menos asco si fueras tonto, que si fueras madero defendiendo a esta asquerosa institución que es la canicía.



Luego os roban y llamáis al 112 corriendo en vez de coger un palo y ir a por los moritos que os han robado. Cobardes e hipócritas


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Dic 2022)

Donde esta la PROPORCIONALIDAD ?


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Paso a paso.
> Habrá que pasar por fases.
> 
> De encubridores y colaboradores/co-autores.
> ...



Un policía debe ir directo a detener directamente al HIJO PUTA, cualquier otra cosa, cualquier demora, culaquier excusa para no atender a la víctima ES
COLABORACIÓN CON AGRESOSR HIJO DE PUTA!!! No hay fases, la obligación de un policía es DEFENDER AL CIUDADANO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Luego os roban y llamáis al 112 corriendo en vez de coger un palo y ir a por los moritos que os han robado. Cobardes e hipócritas



De mayor ya tengo más experiencia para evitar los problemas, pero de niño he tenido que correr mucho y alguna ostia me he llevado, adivina la policía nunca ha estado ahí para salvarme, sin embargo si ha estado para joderme con multas por gilipolleces, y si alguna vez he acudido a la policía para decir que me han intentado robar o lo que sea, me han dicho los putos vagos de mierda que no pueden hacer nada, he llamado para denunciar estafas y los muy rastreros no mueven el culo de la silla, dicen que no pueden hacer nada, solo sirven como mafia paco armada por el estado.

Si tenemos que hacer su puto trabajo que nos dejen llevar sus armas y los disuelvan, muchos sueldos públicos menos.

Edit: también henos visto todos barrios asolados por familias de ernianos con cientos de denuncias que se pasan por los huevos y cuando se junta medio barrio para ajusticiarlos entonces milagrosamente aparecen los perros del estado a lomos de sus furgones de antidisturbios. Asco.


----------



## Kbkubito (29 Dic 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Te da igual, mira las noticias, a pesar del vídeo se han inventado agresiones posteriores y que hasta agredió a una doctora que testificará lo que le digan... No amigo, no hace falta grabadora. Ante una agresión así coges tu navaja y se la hundes en el cuello a ese mal nacido.



Y te mandan 30 años a prisión donde tendras un accidente.


----------



## Kbkubito (29 Dic 2022)

Eso 


Knightfall dijo:


> Luego os roban y llamáis al 112 corriendo en vez de coger un palo y ir a por los moritos que os han robado. Cobardes e hipócritas



Eso se lo dices al viejo de ciudad rsal que se va a comer talego x eso mismo. Ojala, OJALA, pudidramos hacer eso que dices. Pero lo cierto es que si lo haces, venis con las "DEFENSAS" extensibles a rompernos la cara, hijosdeputa!


----------



## Kbkubito (29 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> De mayor ya tengo más experiencia para evitar los problemas, pero de niño he tenido que correr mucho y alguna ostia me he llevado, adivina la policía nunca ha estado ahí para salvarme, sin embargo si ha estado para joderme con multas por gilipolleces, y si alguna vez he acudido a la policía para decir que me han intentado robar o lo que sea, me han dicho los putos vagos de mierda que no pueden hacer nada, he llamado para denunciar estafas y los muy rastreros no mueven el culo de la silla, dicen que no pueden hacer nada, solo sirven como mafia paco armada por el estado.
> 
> Si tenemos que hacer su puto trabajo que nos dejen llevar sus armas y los disuelvan, muchos sueldos públicos menos.
> 
> Edit: también henos visto todos barrios asolados por familias de ernianos con cientos de denuncias que se pasan por los huevos y cuando se junta medio barrio para ajusticiarlos entonces milagrosamente aparecen los perros del estado a lomos de sus furgones de antidisturbios. Asco.



Si es q encima se lo cree el muy capullo.


----------



## Knightfall (29 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> De mayor ya tengo más experiencia para evitar los problemas, pero de niño he tenido que correr mucho y alguna ostia me he llevado, adivina la policía nunca ha estado ahí para salvarme, sin embargo si ha estado para joderme con multas por gilipolleces, y si alguna vez he acudido a la policía para decir que me han intentado robar o lo que sea, me han dicho los putos vagos de mierda que no pueden hacer nada, he llamado para denunciar estafas y los muy rastreros no mueven el culo de la silla, dicen que no pueden hacer nada, solo sirven como mafia paco armada por el estado.
> 
> Si tenemos que hacer su puto trabajo que nos dejen llevar sus armas y los disuelvan, muchos sueldos públicos menos.
> 
> Edit: también henos visto todos barrios asolados por familias de ernianos con cientos de denuncias que se pasan por los huevos y cuando se junta medio barrio para ajusticiarlos entonces milagrosamente aparecen los perros del estado a lomos de sus furgones de antidisturbios. Asco.



Es muy fácil hablar de que no se hace nada sin tener ni idea de derecho penal ni derecho administrativo ni como funciona la Ley de enjuiciamiento criminal. Si te han estafado y has denunciado habría que ver que has aportado como prueba y ver si cumple los requisitos del delito de estafa tal como marca la ley, todas las denuncias se tramitan hasta las tonterías, quien decide si sigue en curso judicialmente o no es el juzgado


----------



## Rextor88 (29 Dic 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Y te mandan 30 años a prisión donde tendras un accidente.



Y si me la suda qué?


----------



## Kbkubito (30 Dic 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Y si me la suda qué?



Si te la suda, mejor para ti. Pero si quieres tu vendetta mejor será que te organices para intentar que no te pillen. Pero hey, cada uno con sus cadaunadas.


----------



## lagartiniano (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Es muy fácil hablar de que no se hace nada sin tener ni idea de derecho penal ni derecho administrativo ni como funciona la Ley de enjuiciamiento criminal. Si te han estafado y has denunciado habría que ver que has aportado como prueba y ver si cumple los requisitos del delito de estafa tal como marca la ley, todas las denuncias se tramitan hasta las tonterías, quien decide si sigue en curso judicialmente o no es el juzgado



No me estafaron, detecté una estafa por internet, concretamente de alquiler de pisos.

Me puse en contacto con la canicía, les expliqué la estafa, les iba a dar simplemente el enlace del anuncio-estafa y el teléfono de contacto, no se molestaron ni en apuntarlo, que si no pongo denuncia no mueven el culo de la silla, eso aportando pruebas de la estafa, sin denuncia no quisieron ni oirme.

Cuando es para una multita, BIEN QUE MUEVEN EL DEDO DEL BOLIGRAFO PARA DENUNCIARTE PORQUE GANAN UNA RICA COMISIÓN, pero como por perseguir delitos, al contrario que por poner multitas, no reciben comisión, les importa una mierda, NO SON DEFENSORES DE NADA, SON RECAUDADORES.


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Es muy fácil hablar de que no se hace nada sin tener ni idea de derecho penal ni derecho administrativo ni como funciona la Ley de enjuiciamiento criminal. Si te han estafado y has denunciado habría que ver que has aportado como prueba y ver si cumple los requisitos del delito de estafa tal como marca la ley, todas las denuncias se tramitan hasta las tonterías, quien decide si sigue en curso judicialmente o no es el juzgado



Has contemplado alguna vez el suicidio?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Dic 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Sabemos que si hubiera sido uno con un buen bronceado, ni la hubiera sacado.



En una entrevista que hicieron en Terra ignota a un inspector de policia (el titulo es una policia para el siglo xxi) le preguntaron si habia mas miedo a actuar ante un extranjero que anye un nacional y reconocio el mismo que si


----------



## Galvani (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> No me estafaron, detecté una estafa por internet, concretamente de alquiler de pisos.
> 
> Me puse en contacto con la canicía, les expliqué la estafa, les iba a dar simplemente el enlace del anuncio-estafa y el teléfono de contacto, no se molestaron ni en apuntarlo, que si no pongo denuncia no mueven el culo de la silla, eso aportando pruebas de la estafa, sin denuncia no quisieron ni oirme.
> 
> Cuando es para una multita, BIEN QUE MUEVEN EL DEDO DEL BOLIGRAFO PARA DENUNCIARTE PORQUE GANAN UNA RICA COMISIÓN, pero como por perseguir delitos, al contrario que por poner multitas, no reciben comisión, les importa una mierda, NO SON DEFENSORES DE NADA, SON RECAUDADORES.



Y espera que si denuncias no te acaben liando a ti, llevándote al juicio y buscándote problemas con terceros.


----------



## -carrancas (30 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Borzaco (30 Dic 2022)

¿ esos agresivos/ valientes municipales siguen en la plantilla del ayuntamiento ? Esos valientes estarían bien combatiendo en Ucrania.


----------



## Knightfall (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> No me estafaron, detecté una estafa por internet, concretamente de alquiler de pisos.
> 
> Me puse en contacto con la canicía, les expliqué la estafa, les iba a dar simplemente el enlace del anuncio-estafa y el teléfono de contacto, no se molestaron ni en apuntarlo, que si no pongo denuncia no mueven el culo de la silla, eso aportando pruebas de la estafa, sin denuncia no quisieron ni oirme.
> 
> Cuando es para una multita, BIEN QUE MUEVEN EL DEDO DEL BOLIGRAFO PARA DENUNCIARTE PORQUE GANAN UNA RICA COMISIÓN, pero como por perseguir delitos, al contrario que por poner multitas, no reciben comisión, les importa una mierda, NO SON DEFENSORES DE NADA, SON RECAUDADORES.



Lo de ganar comisiones es FALSO.


----------



## Trep33 (30 Dic 2022)

Lo del guindilla es sencillo, nadie estamos libres de un accidente. Recuerdenlo las FFSS


----------



## 999999999 (30 Dic 2022)

Bartuc dijo:


> Poca broma con la extensible... Un amigo que no soy yo tiene una y esa hostia te rompe la mandíbula fácil fácil.



Durante la formación se deja claro:

En la cabeza y cuello está prohibido dar, zona roja.
En tronco, zona amarilla.
Extremidades, zona verde.

Y encima a traición y de manera injustificada 
Se le va a caer el pelo.


----------



## 999999999 (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Lo de ganar comisiones es FALSO.



Es obligatorio denunciar.


----------



## Tackler (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> No me estafaron, detecté una estafa por internet, concretamente de alquiler de pisos.
> 
> Me puse en contacto con la canicía, les expliqué la estafa, les iba a dar simplemente el enlace del anuncio-estafa y el teléfono de contacto, no se molestaron ni en apuntarlo, que si no pongo denuncia no mueven el culo de la silla, eso aportando pruebas de la estafa, sin denuncia no quisieron ni oirme.
> 
> Cuando es para una multita, BIEN QUE MUEVEN EL DEDO DEL BOLIGRAFO PARA DENUNCIARTE PORQUE GANAN UNA RICA COMISIÓN, pero como por perseguir delitos, al contrario que por poner multitas, no reciben comisión, les importa una mierda, NO SON DEFENSORES DE NADA, SON RECAUDADORES.




@Furymundo @Galvani @Kurten @bot de ultraderecha 

Os cito porque le habéis dado manita así que presupongo que sois igual de ignorantes que él así aprendemos algo.


No hay estafa si no hay estafado. Lo que te han dicho ya, deberías tener un poco de conocmineot de derecho penal. Para que exista una estafa debe haber una víctima. Que algo sea un anuncio de estafa si no hay víctima no hay delito por eso la policía te dice que no puede hacer nada, porque es una situación atípica que no concuerda con el delito del CP donde es necesario que haya victima. Venga ahora ve a echar bilis a otro lado.


Si el anuncio es una estafa debes contactar con el portal de internet no con la policía. Diferente es si te han estafado, entonces sí.


----------



## lagartiniano (30 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> @Furymundo @Galvani @Kurten @bot de ultraderecha
> 
> Os cito porque le habéis dado manita así que presupongo que sois igual de ignorantes que él así aprendemos algo.
> 
> ...



Voy a poner un par de ejemplos a ver si lo he entendido.

1-puedo poner un anuncio en internet en el que digo que puedo curar el cáncer con un producto milagroso si me envías 1000 euros, y la policía no puede hacer nada hasta que consiga estafar a alguien y este me denuncie.

2-puedo presentarme en comisaría a timar a los maderos pidiéndoles cambio de un billete de 500 falsisimo con la cara de Bob esponja impresa, pero no me pueden hacer nada si no consigo timarlos.

Si esto que dices es verdad, y hasta que el delito se consuma no pueden hacer nada, pues dicha institución policial me da AUN MAS ASCO


----------



## lagartiniano (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Lo de ganar comisiones es FALSO.



Me basta una rápida y sencilla búsqueda en google para desmontar tu (inventado) argumento:









La Guardia Civil de Tráfico cobra más por multar más: así son sus primas


Primas de 111 € al mes, cupos mínimos, “cartas de atención" por sancionar poco, ránkings no públicos… Entrevistamos al portavoz de la AUGC, que nos cuenta todos los secretos de las primas de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico.



 amp.autopista.es





Ale a pastar madero o novio de madero

Edito: no solo se incentiva el multar más, sino que se castiga el multar poco, a pastar x2


----------



## Knightfall (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Me basta una rápida y sencilla búsqueda en google para desmontar tu (inventado) argumento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es un plus por productividad que se da a dedo y se da a quien le interese al jefe , no una comisión por cada multa que hacen. Está denunciado por los mismos guardias civiles de trafico


----------



## Knightfall (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Voy a poner un par de ejemplos a ver si lo he entendido.
> 
> 1-puedo poner un anuncio en internet en el que digo que puedo curar el cáncer con un producto milagroso si me envías 1000 euros, y la policía no puede hacer nada hasta que consiga estafar a alguien y este me denuncie.
> 
> ...



Se castiga la tentativa pero si no hay una víctima el juzgado no le va a dar tramite por eso hace falta tener una víctima y denuncia. Si tienes quejas al respecto te puedes ir a quejar al poder judicial y al legislativo

Además, el engaño para lucrarse debe ser creíble si no no es estafa simplemente es estupidez


----------



## lagartiniano (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Eso es un plus por productividad que se da a dedo y se da a quien le interese al jefe , no una comisión por cada multa que hacen. Está denunciado por los mismos guardias civiles de trafico



Llámalo comision, llámalo plus, llámalo guachufasen, es lo que es, un dinero extra que les dan por multar más.

Y por si el refuerzo positivo no es suficiente, también hay penalizaciones por multar poco.

A mi no me vengas a tergiversar con el lenguaje que estoy ya demasiado curado de espanto gracias a nuestra querida tv y periódicos.


----------



## lagartiniano (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se castiga la tentativa pero si no hay una víctima el juzgado no le va a dar tramite por eso hace falta tener una víctima y denuncia. Si tienes quejas al respecto te puedes ir a quejar al poder judicial y al legislativo
> 
> Además, el engaño para lucrarse debe ser creíble si no no es estafa simplemente es estupidez



Efectivamente mi queja sobre todo es contra el poder no contra sus mindindis esbirritos, lo que quiero es que ese cuerpo inútil de represión, recaudación y protección al criminal sea disuelto, y que nos sea otorgado el derecho legal a la defensa propia a cambio (que en la ley actual está tremendamente mermado y delegado en los cuerpos de seguridad del estado)


----------



## lagartiniano (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Se castiga la tentativa pero si no hay una víctima el juzgado no le va a dar tramite por eso hace falta tener una víctima y denuncia. Si tienes quejas al respecto te puedes ir a quejar al poder judicial y al legislativo
> 
> Además, el engaño para lucrarse debe ser creíble si no no es estafa simplemente es estupidez



Y respondiendo al tema de víctimas y denuncias, a mi la policía me ha denunciado y se ha molestado en tramitarlo, por mear en la calle, sin que nadie me denuncie y sin que haya una víctima de por medio, así de oficio va y lo hace, que le impide hacerlo con otras cosas? De no ser la comisión, me gustaría saber su motivación para perseguir dicha falta mientras que ignora deliberadamente delitos mucho más graves, desde luego que la vocación policial de servir y proteger es la última que se me ocurre.

Por cierto, se que esta mal mear en la calle, pero por esa gilipollez me querían meter 300 eurazos, compararlo con el que en una noche roba 6 carteras que va al calabozo y pa casita gratis al día siguiente.


----------



## AMP (30 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> @Furymundo @Galvani @Kurten @bot de ultraderecha
> 
> Os cito porque le habéis dado manita así que presupongo que sois igual de ignorantes que él así aprendemos algo.
> 
> ...



Si no hay muerto tampoco habría delito, no entiendo entonces esta noticia. 

Condena de siete años y medio para el hombre que planeó matar a Sánchez


----------



## SionistaBritanico (30 Dic 2022)

El policía es super pro sacando la porra a traición y golpeando con la propia 'inercia' del movimiento.


----------



## Luxfero (30 Dic 2022)

SionistaBritanico dijo:


> El policía es super pro sacando la porra a traición y golpeando con la propia 'inercia' del movimiento.



pERO CUNATAS CUNETAS TIENE ESTE TIO?


----------



## espada de madera (30 Dic 2022)

Ya falta menos.

*Policía lloriqueando al ser descubierto intentando extorsionar a un ciudadano*







*Policía abandona el servicio para ir a extorsionar conductores*


----------



## Tackler (30 Dic 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Si no hay muerto tampoco habría delito, no entiendo entonces esta noticia.
> 
> Condena de siete años y medio para el hombre que planeó matar a Sánchez



Sigues vanagloriandote de tu ignorancia. Cuando estudies lo básico encontrarás las figuras de la conspiración y la proposición para el delito que también está reglada (no cabe para todos los delitos y tiene unos requisitos). Ya lo de comparar un intento de estafa con una conspiración o proposicion para asesinar pues no se ni que decir, no te lo tomas en serio ni tú, más cuando al tío ese se le encontró un arsenal en casa.

Puedes consultar el código penal el delito de estafa y sus requisitos. Ahí verás que para que haya estafa hace falta víctima pero para ser condenado por conspiración de asesinato no.


----------



## Eremita (30 Dic 2022)

Con 37 años de alguacilillo, le queda a nuestro héroe la pensión completa.
Lo que tiene que hacer es darse de baja por depresión, ansiedad o cosas de esas. Y que barra la mugre otro.


----------



## Knightfall (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Y respondiendo al tema de víctimas y denuncias, a mi la policía me ha denunciado y se ha molestado en tramitarlo, por mear en la calle, sin que nadie me denuncie y sin que haya una víctima de por medio, así de oficio va y lo hace, que le impide hacerlo con otras cosas? De no ser la comisión, me gustaría saber su motivación para perseguir dicha falta mientras que ignora deliberadamente delitos mucho más graves, desde luego que la vocación policial de servir y proteger es la última que se me ocurre.
> 
> Por cierto, se que esta mal mear en la calle, pero por esa gilipollez me querían meter 300 eurazos, compararlo con el que en una noche roba 6 carteras que va al calabozo y pa casita gratis al día siguiente.



Mear en la calle es una falta administrativa de ordenanza municipal, no funciona igual que el recorrido penal de un delito. Veis como hablais sin conocimiento. Vuelvo a decir que se tramita absolutamente todo, si te presentas en una oficina de denuncias la puedes poner porque has visto a tu primo volando o cualquier subnormalidad que se te ocurra, se da tramite, luego el juzgado no lo tramitará. Comision no hay, si meas en la calle se te propone para sanción por cerdo. Que delitos mas graves se ignoran? Como sabes que se ignoran y no se hacen muchas gestiones que no vas a ver ni saber que se están realizando?


----------



## Tackler (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Y respondiendo al tema de víctimas y denuncias, a mi la policía me ha denunciado y se ha molestado en tramitarlo, por mear en la calle, sin que nadie me denuncie y sin que haya una víctima de por medio, así de oficio va y lo hace, que le impide hacerlo con otras cosas? De no ser la comisión, me gustaría saber su motivación para perseguir dicha falta mientras que ignora deliberadamente delitos mucho más graves, desde luego que la vocación policial de servir y proteger es la última que se me ocurre.
> 
> Por cierto, se que esta mal mear en la calle, pero por esa gilipollez me querían meter 300 eurazos, compararlo con el que en una noche roba 6 carteras que va al calabozo y pa casita gratis al día siguiente.




Ya te ha respondido @Knightfall pero es lo que tiene internet que hay libertad de que cada uno pueda escribir lo que le dé la gana teniendo total desconocimiento de lo que habla.

Para empezar no diferencias entre un delito (ámbito penal) y una infracción (ámbito administrativo). El ámbito administrativo es potestativo del policía iniciarlo o no (entra dentro de su poder discrecional) pero una vez que se inicia llega hasta la resolución final. En cambio el ámbito penal es una obligación del policía, la del deber de perseguir delitos, siempre y cuando estos existan. Y obviamente no existe estafa si no hay víctima, es que no hay más, no se por que os empeñais en discutir. 

O es que si yo pongo que regalo un unicornio a cambio de ingreso de 100 euros en mi cuenta IBAN000inventado vas a denunciar este post por estafa?


Postdata: LAS FALTAS NO EXISTEN, existen los delitos leves, y mear en la calle no es delito leve, es una infracción administrativa.

Extra: No haber meado a la vista de todos. Yo he meado en la calle alguna vez pero lo hago en terreno forestal, árboles o arbustos, no entre contenedores o coches como un cerdo.



Extea2: Has entendido que la policía no puede perseguir delitos que no existen o te lo repito otra vez?


----------



## TercioVascongado (30 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Con 37 años de alguacilillo, le queda a nuestro héroe la pensión completa.
> Lo que tiene que hacer es darse de baja por depresión, ansiedad o cosas de esas. Y que barra la mugre otro.




Y a la mugre de uniforme quién coño la barre. A todos esos cocainómanos con ansia de poder que se crecen impunes cuando van en manada contra un remero aleatorio pero se cagan encima cuando se enfrentan a gitanos o a la moronegrada. A todos esos farloperos de mierda con pistola que se dedicaron a acosar y perseguir a la gente que daba un paseo por el monte o la playa o leía un libro en el parque. Quién coño barre a toda esa escoria que no son más que despojos humanos con placa y pistola. Exactamente bien lo dices tú, ese infraser con el código ético de una ameba como buen funcivago garrapatero y sabandija parásita que es y lleva siendo 37 años viviendo de robar al remero, lo mejor que podría hacer era enganchar baja tras baja. Pero ahora con suerte le sentarán en el banquillo y tendrá que rendir cuentas por creerse por encima de la ley. Y seguramente tenga suerte. En otra época la justicia se hacía de otra forma muy distinta.


----------



## lagartiniano (30 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Ya te ha respondido @Knightfall pero es lo que tiene internet que hay libertad de que cada uno pueda escribir lo que le dé la gana teniendo total desconocimiento de lo que habla.
> 
> Para empezar no diferencias entre un delito (ámbito penal) y una infracción (ámbito administrativo). El ámbito administrativo es potestativo del policía iniciarlo o no (entra dentro de su poder discrecional) pero una vez que se inicia llega hasta la resolución final. En cambio el ámbito penal es una obligación del policía, la del deber de perseguir delitos, siempre y cuando estos existan. Y obviamente no existe estafa si no hay víctima, es que no hay más, no se por que os empeñais en discutir.
> 
> ...



Te contesto y sirve para ambos, la ley puede que sea como dices, no lo dudo, lo que pongo en cuestión es si esa ley ea justa, y digo que no me lo parece, y que no trata de proteger ni servir ni mucho menos, de ahí mi aversión hacia los perros del estado que defienden este esperpento.


----------



## Tackler (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Te contesto y sirve para ambos, la ley puede que sea como dices, no lo dudo, lo que pongo en cuestión es si esa ley ea justa, y digo que no me lo parece, y que no trata de proteger ni servir ni mucho menos, de ahí mi aversión hacia los perros del estado que defienden este esperpento.




Eso que dices no es más que una opinión. Y opiniones hay muchas y su valor depende de lo conocedor que eres del tema. En tu caso has demostrado bastante ignorancia así que tú opinión vale poco. Yo puedo opinar que la inviolabilidad del domicilio en todos los casos es una puta mierda, sobre todo cuando se sabe que una zona es totalmente delincuencial sabiendo que las casas están petadas de droga, dinero negro y armas (La Línea de la Concepción, zona de playa de la Atunara) y ahí están los policías sin poder hacer mucho porque tienen las casas a 20 metros de la playa.


----------



## Eremita (30 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Y a la mugre de uniforme quién coño la barre. A todos esos cocainómanos con ansia de poder que se crecen impunes cuando van en manada contra un remero aleatorio pero se cagan encima cuando se enfrentan a gitanos o a la moronegrada. A todos esos farloperos de mierda con pistola que se dedicaron a acosar y perseguir a la gente que daba un paseo por el monte o la playa o leía un libro en el parque. Quién coño barre a toda esa escoria que no son más que despojos humanos con placa y pistola. Exactamente bien lo dices tú, ese infraser con el código ético de una ameba como buen funcivago garrapatero y sabandija parásita que es y lleva siendo 37 años viviendo de robar al remero, lo mejor que podría hacer era enganchar baja tras baja. Pero ahora con suerte le sentarán en el banquillo y tendrá que rendir cuentas por creerse por encima de la ley. Y seguramente tenga suerte. En otra época la justicia se hacía de otra forma muy distinta.



Votan Vds. a lo loco y luego vienen las quejas. Hay que meditar el voto caballero.

P.D. En el banquillo no le va a pasar absolutamente nada. Disciplinariamente, le mandarán 3 o 4 domingos a cobrar las tasas a los del mercadillo y ya es más que suficiente. Yo además le pongo entre semana a regular pasos de cebra un mes. Para que espabile. 
Hay que ser duro con estas cosas de darle un castañazo a un Nini.


----------



## SionistaBritanico (30 Dic 2022)

Luxfero dijo:


> pERO CUNATAS CUNETAS TIENE ESTE TIO?



De momento y ACTIVAS, sólo ÉSTA.

Aunque no sé para qué me molesto en darle explicaciones cuando se refiere a mí en tono condescendiente como 'este tío'.

Vaya por la sombra, caballero.

EDIT: Parece que está enamorado de mí y/u obsesionado conmigo. ¿Es usted GAY?


----------



## Luxfero (30 Dic 2022)

SionistaBritanico dijo:


> De momento y ACTIVAS, sólo ÉSTA.
> 
> Aunque no sé para qué me molesto en darle explicaciones cuando se refiere a mí en tono condescendiente como 'este tío'.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe, es una frase genérica usada en forocoches.

Tampoco soy gay ni estoy obsesionado con usted, simplemente es uno de los foristas que mas me simpatiza.


----------



## Knightfall (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Te contesto y sirve para ambos, la ley puede que sea como dices, no lo dudo, lo que pongo en cuestión es si esa ley ea justa, y digo que no me lo parece, y que no trata de proteger ni servir ni mucho menos, de ahí mi aversión hacia los perros del estado que defienden este esperpento.



El código penal exceptuando algunas cosas y la constitución española están muy bien. No sois conscientes de lo que os protege la constitución, rezad para que los rojos no le puedan meter zarpa y cambiarla. A mi lo que me parece es que como te pillaron meando en la calle una noche de borrachera y te metieron una multa por guarro ahora estas resentido con la policía pero mira te voy a contar una historia REAL que el dia de mañana te puede pasar a ti o a los ACAB's fanboys doriteros y veras la realidad por las malas.

Dos agentes reduciendo a un moro que robó una radio de un coche hace bastantes años, aparece un tio llamando asesinos a los agentes y sigue su camino, llega hasta su coche y se da cuenta que es a el a quien le han robado la radio del coche y va corriendo hacia donde los agentes y ahora grita matadlo que me ha robado a mi. A ese subnormal le cayó un delito de injurias a las FCSE por listo y a dia de hoy cuando esos dos agentes se lo cruzan no tiene cojones de pasar sin agachar la cabeza

La policía es perfecta? Obviamente no
La ley es perfecta? Tampoco

Pero sin eso no podríais tener nada, por eso a lo largo de la historia se ha tenido cuerpos de seguridad militares o civiles


----------



## NIKK (30 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Luego, contra nuestros niños, le maman el cimbrel. Al ciudadano de a pie, que les paga el sueldo, le tratan así



Vamos a ver, retrado mental, ¿sabes las circunstancias de lo ocurrido? yo no, por eso no hago juicio de valor: otra cosa es que seas un puto ocupa de mierda rastras asqueroso y te hayan calentado más de una vez por abrir la bocaza y amenazar pensando que como vives en una democracia no te van a partir la cara, pero claro, eso hasta que encuentras la horma de tu zapato. Antes de hacer juicio de valor, infórmate. A mí un mierda como ese me dice que sabe donde vivo y que va a violar a mi mujer y a mi hija y no le meto con la defensa, le reviento la cabeza ahí mismo, desgraciado; por si acaso; como no sabes el contexto de los hechos cierra el pico.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> Hay un arte marcial completo con la katana que estudia cómo* dar una estocada en el gesto de desenvainar la espada.* Exactamente igual que este ha hecho con la porra.
> 
> Yo apuesto que es un flipado pendenciero y matón que ha ensayado el movimiento muchas veces.



 sera un corte no una estocada.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> El código penal exceptuando algunas cosas y la constitución española están muy bien. No sois conscientes de lo que os protege la constitución, rezad para que los rojos no le puedan meter zarpa y cambiarla. A mi lo que me parece es que como te pillaron meando en la calle una noche de borrachera y te metieron una multa por guarro ahora estas resentido con la policía pero mira te voy a contar una historia REAL que el dia de mañana te puede pasar a ti o a los ACAB's fanboys doriteros y veras la realidad por las malas.
> 
> Dos agentes reduciendo a un moro que robó una radio de un coche hace bastantes años, aparece un tio llamando asesinos a los agentes y sigue su camino, llega hasta su coche y se da cuenta que es a el a quien le han robado la radio del coche y va corriendo hacia donde los agentes y ahora grita matadlo que me ha robado a mi. A ese subnormal le cayó un delito de injurias a las FCSE por listo y a dia de hoy cuando esos dos agentes se lo cruzan no tiene cojones de pasar sin agachar la cabeza
> 
> ...



no te lo compro.
veras la proteccion que hace el estado es la misma que hace un grupo organizado de delincuentes
me quitas el arma y me dices que cuando tenga problemas te llame.

asi puedes aplastarme la cabeza con cualquier escusa.

al final la pregunta es quien me protege de quienes me "protegen" ?


----------



## Knightfall (30 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no te lo compro.
> veras la proteccion que hace el estado es la misma que hace un grupo organizado de delincuentes
> me quitas el arma y me dices que cuando tenga problemas te llame.
> 
> ...



Es mejor el cacique de turno que te abra la cabeza con un martillo porque te has comprado unos pantalones nike y los quiere para el? Te abriria la cabeza como un melón sin tener ningún tipo de consecuencia. Toda la vida estresado y mirando por las esquinas por si te apuñalan o te pegan un tiro para robarte lo que tengas. Es mejor eso no? Siempre ha habido cuerpos de seguridad en todas las civilizaciones por algo será


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Es mejor el cacique de turno que te abra la cabeza con un martillo porque te has comprado unos pantalones nike y los quiere para el? *Te abriria la cabeza como un melón sin tener ningún tipo de consecuencia. Toda la vida estresado y mirando por las esquinas por si te apuñalan o te pegan un tiro para robarte lo que tengas*. Es mejor eso no? Siempre ha habido cuerpos de seguridad en todas las civilizaciones por algo será



*Te abriria la cabeza como un melón sin tener ningún tipo de consecuencia.*

consecuencia ? que consecuencia hay si es de color mierda y tiene un nombre no español ?

*Respuesta* NINGUNA


*Toda la vida estresado y mirando por las esquinas por si te apuñalan o te pegan un tiro para robarte lo que tengas*

ya lo hago. 


ademas durante la pLandemia mas estresado aun por culpa de los caballero caballero ponte la mascarilla

y las que vendran


estais para proteger a los caciques de turno esos que mencionas, 
solo que llevan traje y huelen a colonia.


----------



## Knightfall (30 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> *Te abriria la cabeza como un melón sin tener ningún tipo de consecuencia.*
> 
> consecuencia ? que consecuencia hay si es de color mierda y tiene un nombre no español ?
> 
> ...



Solo tienes que poner detenido inmigrante por robo/homicidio en google para ver que si hay consecuencias. Sabeis que las hay pero es mas fácil decir que no, incluso os lo dice un tio que ha acabado destituido, inspector del CNP en valencia y aun así seguís con la mentira de que no se actua contra marronidos y gitanos cuando la realidad es que no paran de ir al juzgado y todos los que la lian tienen multiples antecedentes 

Si vas estresado y mirando por las esquinas con el modelo de estado que tenemos actualmente en la anarquía no saldrías ni a la calle


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> para ver que si hay consecuencias. Sabeis que las hay pero es mas fácil decir que no, incluso os lo dice un tio que ha acabado destituido, inspector del CNP en valencia y aun así seguís con la mentira de que no se actua contra marronidos y gitanos cuando la realidad es que no paran de ir al juzgado y *todos los que la lian tienen* *multiples antecedentes*



entonces algo falla.
los cuerpos armados no me solucionan el problema.


----------



## Knightfall (30 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> entonces algo falla.
> los cuerpos armados no me solucionan el problema.



Claro que algo falla, el poder judicial y el legislativo


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Claro que algo falla, el poder judicial y el legislativo



y entonces quien me protege de esos poderes ?

TU ?


Respuesta NADIE.


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (31 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Luego os roban y llamáis al 112 corriendo en vez de coger un palo y ir a por los moritos que os han robado. Cobardes e hipócritas



Vamos a ver subnormal de mierda. Si yo me defiendo y hago justicia me vienen 20 perras como tú a joderme la vida.

Sois todos así de tontos??


----------



## gallofino (31 Dic 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Vamos a ver, retrado mental, ¿sabes las circunstancias de lo ocurrido? yo no, por eso no hago juicio de valor: otra cosa es que seas un puto ocupa de mierda rastras asqueroso y te hayan calentado más de una vez por abrir la bocaza y amenazar pensando que como vives en una democracia no te van a partir la cara, pero claro, eso hasta que encuentras la horma de tu zapato. Antes de hacer juicio de valor, infórmate. A mí un mierda como ese me dice que sabe donde vivo y que va a violar a mi mujer y a mi hija y no le meto con la defensa, le reviento la cabeza ahí mismo, desgraciado; por si acaso; como no sabes el contexto de los hechos cierra el pico.



Tú qué vas a partir? Si huelo el sudor de tus tetas de obeso desde mi casa jajaja


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (31 Dic 2022)

Vergonzoso


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Voy a poner un par de ejemplos a ver si lo he entendido.
> 
> 1-puedo poner un anuncio en internet en el que digo que puedo curar el cáncer con un producto milagroso si me envías 1000 euros, y la policía no puede hacer nada hasta que consiga estafar a alguien y este me denuncie.
> 
> ...



Pero no solo eso, una vez cometida la estafa NECESITAS PRUEBAS DE
LA MISMA, por ejemplo alguien se dedica a vaciar cuentas corrientes a suCnormales, ancianos dementes… pues si denuncias pierdes porque solo son sospechas , necesitas PRUEBAS DEL LA ESTAFA, dirás que la cuanta corriente de los estafados es suficiente pues vendrá un juez y dirá que no investiga una cuenta corriente SIN PRUEBAS y ¿ como lo pruebas sin ver la cuenta corriente? EN eJpaña NO HAY LEY NI JUSTICIA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Poseidón (31 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Vamos a ver subnormal de mierda. Si yo me defiendo y hago justicia me vienen 20 perras como tú a joderme la vida.
> 
> Sois todos así de tontos??



Como decia el argentino aquel, si puedo amasijar en el patio al que me entra en casa a robar en vez de a la policia llamo al coche funebre.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (31 Dic 2022)

Los maderos son los enemigos del pueblo español, contra los españoles atacan a base de porrazos pero contra las bandas de macheteros no se atreven a apretarles un poco más de la cuenta las esposas (si es que los arrestan siquiera) porque no tienen huevos.

2020 ya mostró esto en todo su esplendor.


----------



## Tin Rope (31 Dic 2022)

Confirmadme por favor que el policía local ése duerme en la cárcel, sin posibilidad de fianza y que sus "compañeros" están todos retirados del servicio por no detener isofacto al policía delincuente, y se hayan presentado cargos por cómplices y dejación de funciones (por no tener al "poli").


----------



## NIKK (31 Dic 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Tú qué vas a partir? Si huelo el sudor de tus tetas de obeso desde mi casa jajaja



Menudo nivel; otro que se siente aludido.


----------



## lagartiniano (31 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Eso que dices no es más que una opinión. Y opiniones hay muchas y su valor depende de lo conocedor que eres del tema. En tu caso has demostrado bastante ignorancia así que tú opinión vale poco. Yo puedo opinar que la inviolabilidad del domicilio en todos los casos es una puta mierda, sobre todo cuando se sabe que una zona es totalmente delincuencial sabiendo que las casas están petadas de droga, dinero negro y armas (La Línea de la Concepción, zona de playa de la Atunara) y ahí están los policías sin poder hacer mucho porque tienen las casas a 20 metros de la playa.



Por supuesto que es una opinión, y no tengo por qué aceptar tu autoridad en la materia, estoy hasta los huevos de "expertos' sentando cátedra y repartiendo carnets de opinión válida.

Te parece mal la inviolabilidad del domicilio? Que quieres, que la policía tenga las competencias de la gestapo y puedan tirar tu puerta abajo sin orden judicial? 

Ya que te gusta llamar ignorantes a los que no opinan como tú (sospecho que utilizas esa palabra como insulto debido a tu insistencia), te comento que policía cuando tiene orden judicial no solo entra en esas casas, sino que lo hace con arietes e incluso tanquetas.

Aquí tienes una muestra con una rápida búsqueda en google de eso que dices que los maderos no pueden hacer, viendo que tus argumentos son tan fáciles de desmontar como los de el tipo del avatar de son goku, empiezo a sospechar que eres un multi.



Claro que esto son actuaciones heroicas grabadas por la tv, lo que no graban es cuando preguntas a un madero y te dice "ahí no entres, si te pasa algo es tu problema"


----------



## lagartiniano (31 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> El código penal exceptuando algunas cosas y la constitución española están muy bien. No sois conscientes de lo que os protege la constitución, rezad para que los rojos no le puedan meter zarpa y cambiarla. A mi lo que me parece es que como te pillaron meando en la calle una noche de borrachera y te metieron una multa por guarro ahora estas resentido con la policía pero mira te voy a contar una historia REAL que el dia de mañana te puede pasar a ti o a los ACAB's fanboys doriteros y veras la realidad por las malas.
> 
> Dos agentes reduciendo a un moro que robó una radio de un coche hace bastantes años, aparece un tio llamando asesinos a los agentes y sigue su camino, llega hasta su coche y se da cuenta que es a el a quien le han robado la radio del coche y va corriendo hacia donde los agentes y ahora grita matadlo que me ha robado a mi. A ese subnormal le cayó un delito de injurias a las FCSE por listo y a dia de hoy cuando esos dos agentes se lo cruzan no tiene cojones de pasar sin agachar la cabeza
> 
> ...




Jajajajjajaja mira, me ha gustado tu historia, si es cierta, merecido se lo tiene por gilipollas, eso si, he visto muchísimas veces a policías insultando a ciudadanos, me gustaría ver donde queda la denuncia por injurias en ese caso.

Y la constitución, se la quieren cargar, al igual que el colectivo médico, el policial ha demostrado en la pandemia que los derechos yvlibertades de la constitución se los pasan por el forro de los huevos, bueno la policía habló había demostrado antes.


----------



## 999999999 (31 Dic 2022)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Confirmadme por favor que el policía local ése duerme en la cárcel, sin posibilidad de fianza y que sus "compañeros" están todos retirados del servicio por no detener *isofacto* al policía delincuente, y se hayan presentado cargos por cómplices y dejación de funciones (por no tener al "poli").



Si no sabes ni escribir ciertas expresiones, no las utilices, pedazo de gañán


----------

